# TZL - TZ Limited



## Sean K (24 January 2007)

I'm not completely over what these guys do but the 2 year weekly chart looks a little interesting at the moment. 

Has just broken what I would say is significant resistance at $0.60, and also breaking out of the downward trend established since August last year. (currently trading at $0.61 but was as high as $0.65 earlier).  

Massive increase in volume today. Perhaps beginning a new era. RSI just going positive which is a good sign. Needs to hold above 60 for the break up to be confirmed of course. 60 looks to be a real sticking point, which in theory, if broken, and tested, becomes solid support.

A soft finish wouldn't be so hot, and there would be potential for the break to fail, if it doesn't hold this afternoon or tomorrow...

Anyone care to tell us what this beast does??   

TZL 2 and 3 year weekly:


----------



## Sean K (24 January 2007)

Looks like it might finish at 59, or 60....perhaps 60 cents is a brick wall. 

My opinion is though, that with that much resistance, once it is truly broken, it should be released.


----------



## TheAbyss (24 January 2007)

Basically they are IP (intellectual property) and venture capitalists. Comsec descirbes them as pe rbelow.

Main claim to fame appears to be a locking system for passenger seating in airplanes.

Some of their products look pretty neatthpugh and are bleeding edge imo.

 Qualitative Analysis 

Click Here for Company Strategy  
Click Here for Company Wrap  

Business Description 
TZ Limiteds (TZL, formerly CED Australasia Limited) principle activities involve the development of intelligent fastening technology and innovative assembly enabling technology. The company licenses its intellectual property and provides application design and engineering services to support technology commercialisation in partnership with Textron Fastening Systems. 

Company Strategy 
As part of TZs growth strategy, the company acquired the PDT group in March 2005. PDT is expected to contribute with $USD 3m a year. In a move to gain competitive advantage; TZ was in September 2005 considering acquiring a Smart Materials supplier and technologist. This would vertically integrate for a new revenue stream through core material supply. With this acquisition the company aims to create a clear market differentiation and protect against future competitor response. TZ reported NPAT down 59.9% to $1.9m for the year ended 30 June 2006. Revenues from ordinary activities were $32.2m, up 76.81% from last year. Diluted EPS was 1.15 cents compared to 2.89 cents last year. Net operating cash flow was $1.1m compared to $6.2m last year. No dividend was declared.


----------



## scsl (24 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Anyone care to tell us what this beast does??



Chicago-based company that develops, licenses and commercialises proprietry technologies and products. It's currently focused on a new software-controlled fastening technology that can be used in manufacturing assembly lines. 

TZL does majority of its business in the US and plans to list on the Nasdaq, which it hopes will revive the sp. Today's announcement to acquire Intevia (the brand under which TZ's intelligent fasteners have been brought to market) explains the rise to 65.5 cents. 

This info's from latest Smart Investor p.93 - I first heard of this company here.


----------



## spitrader1 (25 January 2007)

scsl said:
			
		

> Chicago-based company that develops, licenses and commercialises proprietry technologies and products. It's currently focused on a new software-controlled fastening technology that can be used in manufacturing assembly lines.
> 
> TZL does majority of its business in the US and plans to list on the Nasdaq, which it hopes will revive the sp. Today's announcement to acquire Intevia (the brand under which TZ's intelligent fasteners have been brought to market) explains the rise to 65.5 cents.
> 
> This info's from latest Smart Investor p.93 - I first heard of this company here.



http://www.theage.com.au/news/busin...ng-metal-future/2007/01/24/1169594362879.html


----------



## GRTRADER (25 January 2007)

I used to know Chris Kelliher. He was once the CEO of Microsoft Australia but I also heard he lost a lot of money investing in terminal adapters for ISDN lines. You would have thought that it would have been pretty obvious that ISDN was a dying tech when he bought into the TA deal.

I guess that doesnt mean that TZL isnt going to do well though.


----------



## scsl (1 February 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Looks like it might finish at 59, or 60....perhaps 60 cents is a brick wall.
> 
> My opinion is though, that with that much resistance, once it is truly broken, it should be released.



TECH STOCK TIPPED TO DOUBLE 

...and just like that, volume the past two days has been very strong. The above caption was placed on the front of The Bulletin - you couldn't miss it, it was right on the top! The speculator's David Haselhurst has given a very positive wrap on TZL (it's in the Speculator Portfolio), following its recent developments. I've recently become very interested in his weekly column and what's very encouraging for holders and potential buyers is that David's family holds shares in TZL! 

The positive news out from TZL and subsequent media coverage of it has no doubt boosted trading in the stock, but I strongly believe that David's article is the main reason.

I'm sooo tempted at the moment...

(don't hold)


----------



## birdmanz (2 March 2007)

*TZL - take a good look*

Nobody seems to follow TZL on this forum....take a good look at it


----------



## wayneL (2 March 2007)

*Re: TZL - take a good look*

Why?


----------



## TheRage (2 March 2007)

*Re: TZL - take a good look*

This may sound a bit rude but this is your first post and you have not given any reasons for why this is a good share. Smells a bit like a ramp.


----------



## greggy (2 March 2007)

*Re: TZL - take a good look*



			
				birdmanz said:
			
		

> Nobody seems to follow TZL on this forum....take a good look at it



Seeing that you started this thread, could you please offer some reasoning behind why we should take a look at it.  Clearly thus far it seems like a ramp at this stage.  No doubt you already hold this one, otherwise you wouldn't have bothered posting a new thread in this manner.
DYOR


----------



## UPKA (30 May 2007)

this one has been pretty quiet, bt i reckon its product is really innovative. its a automatic screw system which can be controlled by computer to adjust each screw. it has recently caught the interests in the aviation industry, if the technology is implemented into aircrafts, it'll make the company BIG. or even better a military contract! 

BUT it'll be a slow process as the manufacturers have to implement TZL's system into their design. as to timeframe, I'll give it a rough guess of 2-3 yrs before this really kicks off. btw i no engineer or designer, so thats a very rough guess, may be someone can help me out here.


----------



## dj_420 (19 September 2007)

i like the look of these guys

they are de-listing from ASX very soon and will be re-listing in the US next year. they have already secured contracts with a storm door manufacturer in the US. from here they need to bed down some contracts with major aircraft manufacturers and has been mentioned that boeing, airbus could be early converters.

here is article in bulletin on TZL



> Article from David Haselhurst who writes a column in the Bulletin
> 
> A US market listing and interest from top engineering companies is set to boost by 10 times the share price of our industrial fastener punt.
> 
> ...


----------



## dj_420 (20 September 2007)

does anyone hold these guys?

i would have thought that someone given the big names that are been thrown around here like boeing and airbus would be interested.

i suppose more will be known when there is a definite time plan for the de-listing, re-listing etc, and definite earnings projections are given.

i dont know why the company just doesnt keep dual listing BUT with all of its market coming from US i suppose there is little incentive.

does anyone know of a broker who can deal with shares on the NASDAQ for people interested in holding this stock between listings. cheers in advance.

with a market cap of just under 100 million and sp still down near the yearly lows, i would suggest that developments of late has presented a company with very little downside risk. ie re-securing patent for fastener technology, securing contract with storm door company, credit suisse underwriting new listing at a PE of 15 based on next financial years earnings.

anyone else care to comment?


----------



## dj_420 (20 September 2007)

TZL now up over 10% gapped up this morning, however very easy to influence price if big boys want on board, only 35 million shares and over 60% are held by directors and institutions.

is anyone on board this one? judging from my messages no


----------



## dj_420 (20 September 2007)

up a mere 20% and there is no comments? bizarre, anyways with de-listing soon there will be an offer to either purchase shares on all ords or option to hold on and wait for NASDAQ listing, i will be choosing the latter.


----------



## j4mesa (20 September 2007)

hm...
I did not have this share but will certainly have a look at it......


However the market depth spread are pretty big..


----------



## dj_420 (20 September 2007)

TZL ended up closing at 3.15, came back a bit on the close, it was to be expected though has increased 20% in last two days.

good to see the breakout though, i would like to see the $3 mark hold for these guys now. some news on the M&A front or US listing would help though.

any thoughts guys?


----------



## dj_420 (21 September 2007)

TZL up again on the open 5% +

buy side is building with some decent orders there, not very many sellers compared to amount of people that want in on this one. I would say people are trying to get set before ann regarding de-listing and move to the US.

again thinly traded and not very many shares on offer at all. so this fact can help sp swing wildly both ways. after open running out of sellers again. 

Disc: I hold


----------



## ta2693 (21 September 2007)

What is going on? 
Some ppl are buying this very aggressively. Who are they with 10000 shares bidding?


----------



## clowboy (21 September 2007)

Recomended in the bulletin again, this could be part of the reason for people buying into it, he reckons sources say a 10 bagger


----------



## dj_420 (21 September 2007)

ta2693 said:


> What is going on?
> Some ppl are buying this very aggressively. Who are they with 10000 shares bidding?




i suspect its people getting set on this one before the next ann, there are some expected ann regarding

1 - M&A
2 - De-listing in ASX
3 - Re-listing in NASDAQ
4 - Upgraded future sales figures

only 35 million shares and over 60% is been tightly held by directors and insto's so for any big buyers to get in and get set it will increase price dramatically


----------



## dj_420 (26 September 2007)

TZL released ann this morning, more contracts have been secured with both major automotive and aerospace manufacturers. it seems things are starting to come together for this company.

does anyone else on this forum hold?


----------



## j4mesa (26 September 2007)

I have been keeping an eye on this from the price of 2.99 

dj_420 ,However looking for the long term (see AFR yesterday) , it seems that this company is cyclical in the share price.....
but it has broken its all time high already.........

Will be watching closely.....


----------



## Pommiegranite (26 September 2007)

dj_420 said:


> TZL released ann this morning, more contracts have been secured with both major automotive and aerospace manufacturers. it seems things are starting to come together for this company.
> 
> does anyone else on this forum hold?




I jumped on yesterday. Read the Speculator's article a little later than I would have liked. Oh well:

*Come together*


Monday, September 17, 2007


A US market listing and interest from top engineering companies is set to boost by 10 times the share price of our industrial fastener punt.
Of all the stocks held in our portfolio, the one destined to be the biggest winner in the coming new year will be *TZ*, developer of smart fasteners with a wide range of applications in 21st-century industry. *Sources close to the company suggest its share price could be as much as 10 times greater than the present price of around $2.50 when the company meets its targeted NASDAQ listing in the US by the second quarter of calendar 2008. Credit Suisse of New York will underwrite a new issue based on a multiple of 15 times estimated 2008-09 earnings.*
Although no such estimate has been released as yet, informed sources are confident about the future share price projection. In March of this year, TZ estimated the fasteners market had the potential to generate more than $US250m in revenue over the aviation, automotive, industrial and security sectors in the next few years. In September, this estimate was boosted to $US370m by 2011, with the industrial sector estimate split to add defence and ground transportation applications.
The Speculator first bought into TZ in mid-2004 ( _B_, 25/5) after it raised $US12m to move from Australia to Chicago. The company then held patents for technology aimed at eliminating manual tools such as screwdrivers, spanners and even robotic welders used to fasten together components on assembly lines or building sites. Instead, fasteners embedded with microprocessors enable remote locking and unlocking of components.
TZ then formed a technology partnership with Textron Fastening Systems, whereby the Australian company would receive a royalty stream from the US partners as it commercialised the technology under the brand name Intevia. But in late 2005, Acument Global Technologies acquired Textron Fastening. After many months of negotiations, TZ was able to buy back the world licensing rights to its Intevia technology for $US20m in shares issued at $1.27, or twice their sale price on the ASX at the end of January 2007.
In March, the shares were consolidated five-to-one in preparation for the future NASDAQ listing. TZ now has 38.7 million issued shares, of which Acument holds nearly 9%.
The reorganisation of the past 18 months affected the company, with revenue in the 12 months to June 30 totalling $15.8m (down from $20.8m) and a year's loss of $10.8m (previously $592,000). Now, however, the company will benefit 100% from future sales to emerge in the current year instead of a mere royalty stream. Of 37 potential customers identified in March, eight have signed up as "early adopter customers" and another four are about to do so. They include BAE Systems, Boeing, Airbus and leading auto component makers.


----------



## dj_420 (26 September 2007)

TZL up another lazy 40% today on ann that they have secured a number of contracts in the US, slowly but surely the intevia product is catching on and snowballing. 

got to a high of 7.20 but a retracement from there was a definite. very few sellers on this one though.


----------



## cmdwedge (26 September 2007)

Bought in at $4.30 on Monday, dropped immediately to $4.00. Almost sold out at $4.36 but a mate begged me to hold onto them..

He was right. He bought in a few weeks ago at $2.50.


----------



## j4mesa (26 September 2007)

ouch...................

this is unbelieveable......
I can't believe what I see........
it left me procrastinating............

niw, congratzz....... on all the shareholders !!!!


----------



## michael_selway (26 September 2007)

Pommiegranite said:


> I jumped on yesterday. Read the Speculator's article a little later than I would have liked. Oh well:
> 
> *Come together*
> 
> ...




Hi have you got a link for this article?

Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2007 -- -- -- 
EPS -30.2 -- -- -- 
DPS 0.0 -- -- -- 


thx

MS


----------



## dj_420 (26 September 2007)

michael_selway said:


> Hi have you got a link for this article?
> 
> Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share)
> 2007 -- -- --
> ...




http://bulletin.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=296648

there you go, i think sp ran a little ahead of itself but a great company developing here nevertheless


----------



## Pommiegranite (27 September 2007)

Once TZL is delisted from ASX and relisted on NASDAQ in the first half of next year, what options to current shareholders have?

I know the easy option is to sell before delisting.

However, for the big gains, I would like to hold on NASDAQ. Once on NASDAQ, would Aussie shareholder receive some kind of chess statement so that we can add shares to current trading account?

How about Aussie tax implications?

Would the delisting, relisting be seen by ATO as a sale and repurchase, or would the CGT discount still apply for holding for longer than 1 year?

How about US tax? All I know is that its pretty complex

Thanks


----------



## Pommiegranite (28 September 2007)

Okay..this may possbily be the most ridiculosly/undervalued stock I have ever come across, bar none, even after it has doubled in a few days

Credit Suisse will be handling the delisting from ASX and relisting on NASDAQ

Current Market Cap @ $5.74 = $229million AUD

As per recent announcement, short term revenue is expected to be $250million US ($304million AUD)

*NASDAQ listing with 2008 forecast earnings at a p/e of 15 = Market Cap in the Billions*


----------



## cmdwedge (28 September 2007)

Pommiegranite said:


> Okay..this may possbily be the most ridiculosly/undervalued stock I have ever come across, bar none, even after it has doubled in a few days
> 
> Credit Suisse will be handling the delisting from ASX and relisting on NASDAQ
> 
> ...




I bought in at $4.30 and today at $5.80. It has so far left to run that it's not funny.

This is my 'great white hope' stock.


----------



## Pommiegranite (30 September 2007)

This stock is so difficult to value as revenue forecasts a a little thin on the ground. This is understandable as TZL are in discussions with various leaders in their industries eg Boeing, Airbus, BAE, Tier 1 Auto supplier (wishing to stay anonymous) etc etc.. The list is endless for the Intevia technology.

Recent announcements including that POs have been received from Aerospace and Ground Transport sectors suggest that TZL's revenue is about to increase significantly. With the upcoming NASDAQ float, and M&A of another company to enable this float, revenue is nigh on impossible to forecast with any accuracy.

I've decided to demonstrate that whatever the revenue stream, that this company should not just be valued on current P/E as its a historical calculation, but instead by using PEG. When combined, (and using the companies revenue expectations as per this article:http://www.tz.net/newsroom/press/070623-OzEquities.php ), it demonstrates that the elevator has just left the basement and is slowly nearing lower ground floor (delisting from ASX). Once delisted, the SP will bypass ground and 1st floors and reappear on the NASDAQ at the 2nd floor. Basically what I am saying is that from the PEG ratio, the major gains will be made by those who purchase prior to delisting. 

I feel fortunate, that this stock is still listed on the ASX, as we are resource heavy in Oz. Its not every day that once can buy into a technology company prior to listing in the US!

Please feel free to correct my numbers/logic.


----------



## Pommiegranite (29 October 2007)

Ok..heres an example of a stock which has consolidated superbly.
Currently buy orders are moving up and sell orders are being pulled in anticipation of some major news relating to new purchase orders or the new NASDAQ listing schedule.

Chartists, could this mean that there is a breakout on the cards?


----------



## Sean K (29 October 2007)

Pommiegranite said:


> Ok..heres an example of a stock which has consolidated superbly.
> Currently buy orders are moving up and sell orders are being pulled in anticipation of some major news relating to new purchase orders or the new NASDAQ listing schedule.
> 
> Chartists, could this mean that there is a breakout on the cards?



I agree looks set for a breakout, but which way? If it was in an upward trend, spiked, and then started the consolidation, then I'd expect a break up. I'm not sure if this was in an upward trend though? Thoughts?


----------



## Pommiegranite (29 October 2007)

kennas said:


> I agree looks set for a breakout, but which way? If it was in an upward trend, spiked, and then started the consolidation, then I'd expect a break up. I'm not sure if this was in an upward trend though? Thoughts?





Ok...a little history on what has been happening here.

DKR Oasis had a $20million bond of which they are converting $1million at a time and then dumping in 5k lots on the market. 

Everytime they convert, for which we get an annoucement, it is followed by the 5k sells appearing. This has been going on for weeks. (I believe this is the reason why the recent placement was done elsewhere this time).

Anyways...you will note since my last post some 5k lots have reappeared. Either deliberate or undeliberate, this serves to cap the share price (of which I have taken advantage )

So my conclusion is that this will break upwards as the buying is 'real' and the selling is 'false'.


----------



## Pommiegranite (2 November 2007)

TZL closed today at its *7th consecutive* closing high. I'm not sure how common this occurence is, but in my eyes its yet another very a good sign.

The trading today was the clearest indication of capping in progress. I know the term 'capping' is banded about very often, but in this case the reasons are also very clear.

I will see if I can get around to typing up a full brief on his company and reasons why they make up the majority of my portfolio.


----------



## moxy (3 November 2007)

pommie

I'm aware this stock is heading for a Nasdaq listing by the middle of 2008. Could you explain their delist/relist agenda. Posters on "hotcopper" are saying next week is the final opportunity  to get "in". Is this just optimism regarding the price or delisting? I Would appreciate your posting on the merits of the company...the patent sounds amazing!


----------



## YELNATS (11 November 2007)

Pommiegranite said:


> TZL closed today at its *7th consecutive* closing high. I'm not sure how common this occurence is, but in my eyes its yet another very a good sign.
> 
> The trading today was the clearest indication of capping in progress. I know the term 'capping' is banded about very often, but in this case the reasons are also very clear.
> 
> I will see if I can get around to typing up a full brief on his company and reasons why they make up the majority of my portfolio.




G'day Pommiegranite, do you have any comments on TZL's fall from grace over the past week. ie from a closing of $5.95 on 2/11 to $4.71 on 9/11, a 21% drop?

Is it just reflective of a bad week for the overall market, or more price manipulation, and perhaps it's an opportunity to top-up again?

I would be very interested in your assessment on this plus your full brief on his company, seeing as you have obviously done a substantial bit of work backgrounding TZL.


----------



## Pommiegranite (11 November 2007)

YELNATS said:


> G'day Pommiegranite, do you have any comments on TZL's fall from grace over the past week. ie from a closing of $5.95 on 2/11 to $4.71 on 9/11, a 21% drop?
> 
> Is it just reflective of a bad week for the overall market, or more price manipulation, and perhaps it's an opportunity to top-up again?
> 
> I would be very interested in your assessment on this plus your full brief on his company, seeing as you have obviously done a substantial bit of work backgrounding TZL.




Definite manipulation. Have a look at Friday's trades. They were all very low value eg 21 shares or 43 shares. The manipulation is done by a computer. Of this I am sure. I believe this is done for 1 of 2 (or both) reasons:

1. Credit Suisse keeping the SP low enough so that upon delisting minimal $ will be offered to current shareholders to part with shares.

2. To accumulate shares from panicked shareholders.


----------



## Pommiegranite (11 November 2007)

A little delayed, but here is my take on TZL, and why it is a long term hold which I daren’t sell out off.

It is probably best to view their website as to the various products which they are pushing. Also read the News/Media reports in order to understand how TZ have developed. I bought in for one product alone: Intevia


*Product*

Intevia is a fastening device which seeks to revolutionize the nuts, bolts and other fastenings thorough the addition of intelligence. Intevia is in fact a fastening device which is made of a SMA (Smart Metal Alloys) which is made of Nickel and Titanium (to give it strength). When heated the SMA shrinks through the attachment of a chip on the alloy controlled by an operating system. The operating is controlled remotely.

The main benefits of Intevia are:

Lightweight (much lighter than cast iron nuts and bolts)
Time saving - Can be controlled remotely, thereby saving time from having to use wrenches on each and every fastening.
Security: Access can be controlled, monitored and logged
Space saving (such as no need to leave space for car mechanics to work a wrench)
Servicing of machinery can be controlled by the manufacturer (making millions of $ for each car manufacturer as you would have to get your car service from them
Patented (15 years) - So no competition for that period
There are others which escape my mind at the moment.


*Market Structure*

Shares: 43,393,692
Options: 4,265,500 
DLR Oasis have $14million remaining of a bond which they are converting.

Total Market Cap @ $4.71 : *$240,416,794*
Cash (After recent capital raising): *$18million approx.*
Cash (should all options be excercised) : *$11million*


*Management*

Directors with proven track records in IPOs, Cap raisings and M&A. The president is former Microsoft Australia/NZ CEO.


*History*

It would probably be best to view their website for the full history. However, this is my take on things:

Dickory Ruddock invented Intevia. It was patented by TZ for who Mr Ruddock is a director. Intevia was then licensed to Textron Fastening Systems in exchange for royalties. Textron Fastening systems had financial problems, due to the increase in the cost of steel, and were sold to Acument. TZ then reacquired Intevia from Acument in exchange for $24million(?) and a 10% equity stake in TZ. TZ retained Acument’s CEO (David Feber) and many staff, and operations.

TZ last year relocated to Chicago in preparation for relisting on NASDAQ. It is this move as well as the re- acquisition of Intevia which has led to a financial loss in 2006. This is what has depressed the share price, as the market on the whole hasn’t drilled down on this loss to understand the reasons behind it. This is what give investors today the opportunity to invest as ground level.

*Nasdaq listing*

It has always been in TZ’s plans to relist on Nasdaq. In Decemebr 2006, Credit Suisse New York were appointed as advisors with respect to restructuring and public offering for NASDAQ listing. *Note: the underwriting is a 2 year contract. *This re-enforces my expectations that TZ’s Q2 2008 NASDAQ listing target is a genuine goal.

The delisting from ASX and relisting in NASDAQ is expected to take 4-6months. This is why many investors are expecting news soon. Also with TZ having, over the past few months, announced various deals with future customers, delivery will be expected by those customers, sooner rather than later.

To complete a NASDAQ listing, TZ will need to fulfil certain criteria. One of these is to have a market capitalization of $500 (I believe). This is why it is expected that TZ may acquire another company which will increase TZ’s market cap. A manufacturing company, to produce the Intevia Fastners, would make perfect sense

*Customers*

This is where TZ really is beginning to produce the goods. They have an early adopter program. This pretty much means they approach companies, explain Intevia to them, and the potential customer then agrees that they would like to use Intevia. Intevia needs to be tailored to each use, this is why contracts would come once the bespoke Intevia fastener is produced. 

So far Intevia have signed up BAE Systems, Boeing, Airbus, an anonymous Tier 1 car supplier, Navistar (school bus seatbelts), Porter (shipping containers), Karmann (convertible roofs for Audi, VW, GM etc) & many others which I really can’t be bothered to type about! There are also many more to come as so far we have only heard about 7 of the 27 early adopters.

Note: Some of these have actually provided purchase orders.

*Revenue*

Now this is where things really are staggering. As each Intevia fastener sells for around $150-$250, and the cost is minimal (production in Asia, and each unit requires only a small amount of nickel/titanium). John Falconer (Company Secretary) has confirmed to me that margins will be about 55%. To be honest, I expect higher.

There are far too many deals to go into detail on. However, let’s take one of the smaller deals in detail: Navistar

Navistar builds 38,000 school buses in the US each year. Intevia will tell the driver if kids aren’t wearing seatbelts and will unbuckle automatically in the event of a crash.
It is becoming a legal requirement in more and more US states to have seatbelts installed. Each bus would require 112 seatbelts.

Revenue = 38,000 x 112 x $200 = $851million.
Net profits would be about = $330million per year

*On a typical NASDAQ p/e of 40, that deal in itself would be worth $241 to TZ's shareprice (60x current)*

Okay, this is the best case scenario for 1 deal alone. However, this is for 1 country alone, and just highlights what we are dealing with here.

I have attached a spreadsheet which I fill as deals come in to give my profits. Please note that the revenue figures really are extremely coservative to stop me getting too excited.

Just fill in you holding in the orange cells.

Any questions, lets discuss!


----------



## YELNATS (12 November 2007)

Thanks Pommiegranite, reads as an exciting story. Will be interesting to observe TZL's sp performance over the next few weeks.


----------



## Pommiegranite (12 November 2007)

YELNATS said:


> Thanks Pommiegranite, reads as an exciting story. Will be interesting to observe TZL's sp performance over the next few weeks.




No worries.

You will note from this morning's announcement that DKR Oasis are convervting another $1,000,000 of their bond ($13million remaining).

I have noted that whenever they do this, we see approxiamtely 50k of their 330k shares put up for sale. They always sell in 5k lots!

This is just some profit taking, as they retain the bulk of the shares. This also keeps the share price depressed. So I don't see any need to rush into buy just now. However, with the AGM looming in 3 weeks, I will make sure sure that I am holding as much TZL as possible.

Also, the recent placements were at $4.50. I see this as a floor to the SP providing no negativity on the fundamentals.


----------



## blzae7777 (20 November 2007)

There was an earlier question that went unanswered and it is the only reason I have been holding off this stock...
I don't properly understand the implications of the Nasdaq listing on an aussie shareholder. Will we simply be given the value of our ASX holding we they relist, and then pay US tax when we sell?
Or is it more complicated?
Also, would we need to line up a US based broker to do our trade when we choose to sell?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Pommiegranite (20 November 2007)

blzae7777 said:


> There was an earlier question that went unanswered and it is the only reason I have been holding off this stock...
> I don't properly understand the implications of the Nasdaq listing on an aussie shareholder. Will we simply be given the value of our ASX holding we they relist, and then pay US tax when we sell?
> Or is it more complicated?
> Also, would we need to line up a US based broker to do our trade when we choose to sell?
> Thanks for any help.





What will happen is that Credit Suisse will make and offer for your shares. You can accept or decline. If you decline, your shares will be transferred to NASDAQ a few months later, and you will have to open a brokerage account from here (there are a few). This is what I will be doing.

As for tax, (I'm assuming you are an Australian resident), you will only pay tax to the ATO upon the sale of your stock (no US tax). Transfer of stock from ASX to NASDAQ doesn't constitute a disposal of assets, so if you are and investor, you can still take advantage of the reduce CGT allowance for holding for longer than 1 year


----------



## blzae7777 (20 November 2007)

Thanks for that, I assume a ComSec international account will do the job...

I definitely don't plan to sell to Credit Suisse either, think I'll put this one away for a while see where it goes.


----------



## grace (20 November 2007)

I rang Commsec and they advised not to open an international account until you are ready to sell (6 weeks before that anyway).  The reason they gave me is that if you have zero transactions in 12 months, you will be charged a minimum fee of US$65 (from memory).  So they said just open before you wish to sell (especially seeing this will be my only o/s holding).  If anyone thinks Commsec is advising me wrongly, please advise.  I am new to the o/s bit!


----------



## Pommiegranite (29 November 2007)

Unfortunately I wasn't able to attend the AGM, but here is a post which I lifted from a long term holder who did attend. Thanks Hardmano.

All in all the company look set to deliver fantastic short & long term share price growth.

_"Hi all

It was an upbeat AGM with somewhere over 80 in attendance (compared to around 15 last year!). Questions were probing but good humoured and I came away with a very positive "vibe". Here's my notes that add to what was in the presentations, as well as answers to some questions:

*Production capacity*: TZ has already contracted 5 CMOs that are now familiar with their products and able to ramp up production on demand .. 3 in the Americas (1 US, 2 Mexico) and 2 in Asia (Malaysia and China). And they are in discussions with at least one very large global manufacturer and distributor with whom a JV of some sort is likely.

*Customers:* They have more than they can cope with so are focusing on increasing their engineering and customer support staffing and capability. There are 90 customers that have made an application commitment (see presentation) in addition to the 12 early adopters. They want to service their existing and these new customers and convert them to volume orders.

*Revenue Model:* No update but management stated that the current numbers in the model are “absolute baseline”, and said that 90% of what was in the revenue model was the 12 early adopters only, so there is plenty of upside with the additional 90 customers that have identified applications. TZ is now getting the customers to do some initial engineering and then come back with customisation suggestions to meet their requirements. 

*Acquisitions*: As the presentation says they are now so confident of their revenue stream and CMO capacity that there is no need for acquisitions to get manufacturing capability. There may be other smaller acquisitions. 

*Funding:* As the presentation says they have secured additional funding to enable the growth strategy ahead of NASDAQ and we will be hearing about that in coming weeks. Could be debt (most likely) or placements (the recent placement was to a US institution).

*NASDAQ:* The process takes around 21 weeks = 5 months. This process will commence once they get large firm orders from 2 or 3 early adopters. One is expected soon (December) and the others by early 2008 (Jan/Feb). This means that the float will now be some time between late June (earliest) and probably September. 

*CS/Underwriting/standing in the market:* I didn’t get a detailed answer to this one other than they said CS will act as underwriters do to secure the float and to ensure an “after market” post-float. 

*Delist/relist:* It is not absolutely decided but their intention (and presumably Credit Suisse’s) is to keep TZ trading on the ASX to within a week or two of the NASDASQ listing … so there won’t be a big gap when TZ is delisted and waiting to list .. that’s good news!

*Valuation and NASDAQ:* The valuation will be based on received orders plus the expected backlog of orders over the following two years. TZ could list now (it meets the criteria) but they want to maximize the float price by getting in some big orders. 

*Current share price, placement at $4.50 and future expectations*: I asked the question how is TZ going to go from a recent issue at $4.50 (and current market cap of ~ A$200m) to the expected much higher valuation on NASDAQ within 6-9 months (I think they and we are expecting in the vicinity of US$1b+or-)?: Management expects that once the 2-3 big orders come in and are announced and then the NASDAQ timetable starts .. the share price will rise. In other words they don’t expect all the rise to occur in the NASDAQ book-build and after the float (i.e. $4 here one day then weeks later re-emerging on NASDAQ at say US$15+). So we can look forward to a decent rise thru the first 3-5 months of 2008 by the sound of it. 

Analyst coverage: Chris Kelliher agreed that they need US coverage and he is sure they will get it particularly once some of the big name customers sign up for volume orders and NASDAQ timetable is apparent. DF thought we might see some coverage by CS out near-term.

In conclusion it was a good meeting, and although the 2nd quarter 2008 target date for NASADAQ looks once again like it might blow out a little, the upside is that TZ is going it alone and is very confident of doing so successfully as are Credit Suisse. So there will be less dilution to fund acquisitions than there might have otherwise been.

I’m happy now to sit back and enjoy the ride!

Cheers

H"_


----------



## grace (29 November 2007)

Thanks for the news from the AGM.  Hope managements' expectations of the sp being $15 by NASDAQ listing are met by the market!  Must be some good announcements coming in the next few months then.  I bought this at $2.40 and piled up because I follow "The Speculator" in The Bulletin magazine (David Haselhurst) for my speccies.  TZL has been the only one that he had to make a disclosure for in relation to his family owning shares in it.  That was good enough for me to load up.  I'm glad he hasn't dissapointed!  I'm beginning to think that it deserves a promotion out of the spec bucket!


----------



## strayda11 (29 November 2007)

Am also heavily overweight- avg about $3 now after some recent purchases- but things continue to look very exciting... =)

By far my favourite stock...


----------



## sheepdip (3 December 2007)

I topped up my holding today at $4.70 and again the order got filled in tiny lots of between 20-80 shares at a time. At the time the ask was $4.80 but there was a constant trickle of these tiny lots from off-screen at the bid price to fill my order. Not sure whats going on but it seems to have been  all day long with the ask generally 10c above the bid but the price being constantly knocked down by this non-stop trickle from off-screen.


----------



## Pommiegranite (3 December 2007)

sheepdip said:


> I topped up my holding today at $4.70 and again the order got filled in tiny lots of between 20-80 shares at a time. At the time the ask was $4.80 but there was a constant trickle of these tiny lots from off-screen at the bid price to fill my order. Not sure whats going on but it seems to have been all day long with the ask generally 10c above the bid but the price being constantly knocked down by this non-stop trickle from off-screen.




Automated share price manipulation to facilitate accumulation. It has been going on for a long long time. 

You may have also noticed that during morning preopen many sell orders appear and disappear simultaneously around 4.10pm-4.20 pm.

Its all irrelevent to investors, as with the upcoiming major orders alluded to in the AGM, the capping will be swallowed up.


----------



## grace (11 December 2007)

Pommiegranite said:


> Definite manipulation. Have a look at Friday's trades. They were all very low value eg 21 shares or 43 shares. The manipulation is done by a computer. Of this I am sure. I believe this is done for 1 of 2 (or both) reasons:
> 
> 1. Credit Suisse keeping the SP low enough so that upon delisting minimal $ will be offered to current shareholders to part with shares.
> 
> 2. To accumulate shares from panicked shareholders.




In relation to this computerized manipulation.....will we ever see this come to an end?  Is credit suisse doing this?  How do they do it?  Don't know much about it, but I do see it happening.......


----------



## Pommiegranite (12 December 2007)

grace said:


> In relation to this computerized manipulation.....will we ever see this come to an end? Is credit suisse doing this? How do they do it? Don't know much about it, but I do see it happening.......




Hey Grace,

I'm not sure who's doing it, but the reasons are clear:

For small timers it's easy to buy a few shares. However, for a larger buyer, there is relatively very little for sale, that if they bought all that was available:

1) it wouldn't be enough & 
2) the price paid would be ever increasing, so would be bought at a premium

As for your question when will this end, who knows.

What I do know is that there was manipulation going on at $2.50 until the Boeing order was announced. Now the manipulation goes on at $4-6.

So when we get the 3 expected PO's over the next 6 weeks, the manipulation will happen at ever increased SP levels.

Bottom line: Ignore the SP until you are ready to sell. For me that will be well over $100.


----------



## grace (4 January 2008)

Don't know how to post ASX announcements, but there is a good one today.

Larson purchase order through for using TZL's security latch system for their storm doors Summer 08.  Larson is the largest manufacturer of storm doors in the USA.

Should be a couple more purchase orders this month coming.

Nice rise in SP today too.


----------



## Pommiegranite (4 January 2008)

grace said:


> Don't know how to post ASX announcements, but there is a good one today.
> 
> Larson purchase order through for using TZL's security latch system for their storm doors Summer 08. Larson is the largest manufacturer of storm doors in the USA.
> 
> ...




That's right grace: 1 down, 2 to go. The 3 orders will boost the forecast revenue to inturn trigger the process of the move onto NASDAQ.

And these are only 3 of 90+ customers who wish to be early adopters


----------



## grace (16 January 2008)

This share seems to be holding nicely today (considering it will list on the nasdaq Q208).  Is there some good news coming any day (2 orders to go this month).  Anyone know anything?


----------



## sheepdip (16 January 2008)

I think you said it right there Grace - 2 orders to go this month (could be any day now) and from there we should be flying.

I've been selling pretty much everything recently and funnelling it all into TZL. At the rate I'm going my portfolio is soon going to be 50% TZL, 50% cash.

Holding VERY strong at or near $5 while the market dives off a cliff.


----------



## grace (21 January 2008)

sheepdip said:


> I think you said it right there Grace - 2 orders to go this month (could be any day now) and from there we should be flying.
> 
> I've been selling pretty much everything recently and funnelling it all into TZL. At the rate I'm going my portfolio is soon going to be 50% TZL, 50% cash.
> 
> Holding VERY strong at or near $5 while the market dives off a cliff.




Only down 1.67% for the year.  Wish I had 50% of my portfolio in it too!  Holding up very nicely during this this fearful market.


----------



## Pommiegranite (22 January 2008)

grace said:


> Only down 1.67% for the year. Wish I had 50% of my portfolio in it too! Holding up very nicely during this this fearful market.




TZL has 45 million shares approx. Of these only 150k are for sale at any time (which most of are fake anyhow).

As I have said before, TZL is being manipulated for accumulation reasons. The lack of movement over the past 2 weeks is evidence in itself.

TZL is the only stock I hold and am very comfortable with my position.


----------



## grace (23 January 2008)

Ann out today - Us broker has issued a strong speculative buy on TZL with a target of $15.  They say the research is on the TZL website but I can't find it.  Any clues.


----------



## Roddry (23 January 2008)

I assume it is:   www.jmdutton.com/research/TZ/index.html 

    A fairly extensive report done just recently


----------



## Pommiegranite (23 January 2008)

http://www.duttonassociates.com/research/tz/reports/tzl_report_012208.pdf

Extensive report. However it doesn't tell us anything which we don't know already. It is also very conservative.

Duttons are trying to apply accounting valuations to a spec stock. Hence the low price target of $15. They do however mention in the report that this price target is a floor. 

Duttons have not taken into account the recent high volume PO from Larsons. Nor have they taken into account the 90plus customers banging on TZ's door (as told during the AGM).

It is understandable that Dutton's haven't included this, as until POs have been received, they wouldn't want to be seen as a research house which relies on hearsay (even though this information has come from management).

Current SP: $4.47
Dutton's Price target: $15


I would expect that by the next quaterterly research report from Duttons, this price target would be revised to $30+, as a 'Strong buy' as opposed to 'Strong speculative buy'.


----------



## shaunm (31 January 2008)

After being tipped off on this one, and from reading the previous posts I jumped in to day 4.80 which I thought was going to be the low but finished at 4.75. no probs as the potential for these guys looks awesome especially the home automation and the military.
The pending listing on NASDAQ is exciting. This will be a long term hold for me with top ups along the way. hopefully this will get me back some of the $$ I lost last week when the big sell was on and I panic sold into it


----------



## grace (31 January 2008)

shaunm said:


> After being tipped off on this one, and from reading the previous posts I jumped in to day 4.80 which I thought was going to be the low but finished at 4.75. no probs as the potential for these guys looks awesome especially the home automation and the military.
> The pending listing on NASDAQ is exciting. This will be a long term hold for me with top ups along the way. hopefully this will get me back some of the $$ I lost last week when the big sell was on and I panic sold into it




Welcome aboard!  Thought I was going to win the Jan stock comp with TZL, but 2 announcements still to come, perhaps in Feb.  Pommie probably will win this month!  Good luck!


----------



## shaunm (31 January 2008)

Thanks grace.
I noticed you also post on the FER thread. I am also a holder too.
I think it's good to get some other stocks apart from the usual iron ore etc.
These two appear to have a niche market and should hopefully stand well in the not so good times.

Cheers


----------



## shaunm (1 February 2008)

What is it with all these tiny sales going through!?
How can you do a trade under $500......is there some stock price manipulation going on here??


----------



## Pommiegranite (1 February 2008)

shaunm said:


> What is it with all these tiny sales going through!?
> How can you do a trade under $500......is there some stock price manipulation going on here??




This article tells all. It is interesting to note that some of these tactics were developed by Credit Suisse, who just so happen to be the underwriters for the NASDAQ float.

http://ftknowledge-executive-educat...g with the help of guerrillas and snipers.pdf

By the way, this small value trading has been going on for months. Now ask yourself, why would anyone go to so much trouble


----------



## grace (1 February 2008)

shaunm said:


> What is it with all these tiny sales going through!?
> How can you do a trade under $500......is there some stock price manipulation going on here??




YES!  There has been for months.  Read back posts - especially from Pommie.  It happens every day!  Someone accummulating!


----------



## shaunm (4 February 2008)

So I'm assuming that someone is trying to flush holders out with the SP price dropping. I left  2 buy orders open for 2.65 & 2.60 while I was out, thinking I probably wouldn't get it and was amazed to see the price went down even further.

Are any of you other holders getting a bit concerned about the SP dropping every day (it seems like)?


----------



## Pommiegranite (4 February 2008)

shaunm said:


> So I'm assuming that someone is trying to flush holders out with the SP price dropping. I left 2 buy orders open for 2.65 & 2.60 while I was out, thinking I probably wouldn't get it and was amazed to see the price went down even further.
> 
> *Are any of you other holders getting a bit concerned about the SP dropping every day (it seems like)?*




Yes very concerned, I suggest you sell asap.

Not wishing to sound rude mate, but you obviously haven't done much research on this company, if any. 

Do some research for your own piece of mind before you end up making a serious mistake (even though, buying without having done any research in the first place, is a pretty big mistake in itself)


----------



## shaunm (4 February 2008)

Mate, I have done my research i.e. read the reports and the site. I usually don't commit 000's unless things look promising.
I thought it would be natural for any shareholder to be a little concerned to see the SP going down for no reason or suspicious reasons; especially after the bloodletting last week??

BTW nice work on the "bolding" of my final line.

I plan to be a long term holder, just sounding off to see if anyone identifies.

Guess I'll have to be particularly careful for fear of any future posts attracting another "smack-down"!?:ald:


----------



## grace (4 February 2008)

Just read on HC feedback from meeting today.  TZL are not going to issue ASX announcements for PO's any more.  The reason being that customers do not want competitiors to know what new technology they are embracing.  Management said they are hanging onto new orders, but will not be making any announcements.  Quarterly reports will obtain some information though.   I guess that is fair enough too.  I wouldn't want my competitior to know what I was up to either.


----------



## grace (4 February 2008)

The other interesting note from meeting is that they have hired 36 engineers recently.  Things must be starting to move along a bit. ( again sourced from HC)


----------



## shaunm (5 February 2008)

grace said:


> Just read on HC feedback from meeting today.  TZL are not going to issue ASX announcements for PO's any more.  The reason being that customers do not want competitiors to know what new technology they are embracing.  Management said they are hanging onto new orders, but will not be making any announcements.  Quarterly reports will obtain some information though.   I guess that is fair enough too.  I wouldn't want my competitior to know what I was up to either.




That would have to be a unique approach for a listed company considering that announcements like these do bolster the shareholder ranks.
Are they required to release information as part of the requirements for listing, and would that cause a problem.

It's another roller coaster ride again today, with loads of those small parcels.


----------



## Pommiegranite (5 February 2008)

shaunm said:


> That would have to be a unique approach for a listed company considering that announcements like these do bolster the shareholder ranks.
> Are they required to release information as part of the requirements for listing, and would that cause a problem.
> 
> It's another roller coaster ride again today, with loads of those small parcels.




It is not required that TZ release details of POs. Customers are not happy with specific PO information being released.

A 5% spread on daily lows and highs is perfectly normal for a spec stock.
Get used to it, as in the big scale of what is going to happen, this movement is just a blip.


----------



## YELNATS (5 February 2008)

grace said:


> Just read on HC feedback from meeting today.  TZL are not going to issue ASX announcements for PO's any more.  The reason being that customers do not want competitiors to know what new technology they are embracing.  Management said they are hanging onto new orders, but will not be making any announcements.  Quarterly reports will obtain some information though.   I guess that is fair enough too.  I wouldn't want my competitior to know what I was up to either.




An interesting business/legal issue as perhaps their customer's competitors view themselves as also potential customers of TZ. Unless there is a solid legal basis for this in place, such competitors who are thereby denied access to TZ's technology could claim a restriction of competitive supply.

Hopefully, though TZ are on top of such matters.


----------



## grace (5 February 2008)

YELNATS said:


> An interesting business/legal issue as perhaps their customer's competitors view themselves as also potential customers of TZ. Unless there is a solid legal basis for this in place, such competitors who are thereby denied access to TZ's technology could claim a restriction of competitive supply.
> 
> Hopefully, though TZ are on top of such matters.




No mention of restricting sale to any customer.  Just keeping orders confidential at the request of each customer.  (source HC)


----------



## prawn_86 (5 February 2008)

Grace,

In the future it is probably best if your source your info from more reliable areas than straight off of other forums. 

thanks


----------



## grace (5 February 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> Grace,
> 
> In the future it is probably best if your source your info from more reliable areas than straight off of other forums.
> 
> thanks




So sorry, I was not sure what the correct protocol was there.  Shall try and find some more direct info for this thread.  Again my apologies.


----------



## shaunm (7 February 2008)

Well the plunge continues. 4.40. Is anyone here selling or are all (myself included) holding strong? I've been buying on the way down but am going to have to sit and watch now.
I guess if you bought in at the $2 level earlier in 07 you're still laughing.


----------



## Pommiegranite (8 February 2008)

shaunm said:


> Well the plunge continues. 4.40. Is anyone here selling or are all (myself included) holding strong? I've been buying on the way down but am going to have to sit and watch now.
> I guess if you bought in at the $2 level earlier in 07 you're still laughing.




Plunge? 

Have you been watching 'Brewster's Millions?

This ain't Pork Bellies were dealing in here.

IT PRICE MANIPLUATION DESIGNED TO SCARE PEOPLE OUT OF THEIR HOLDINGS. 

...and I can see from your posts, it can obviously be effective.

Seriously though mate, if you had done *proper* research on this stock, you wouldn't be worried about the share price.

Concentrate on fundamentals and not techincals.


----------



## shaunm (8 February 2008)

I'm still holding (increased my holding at 4.40) and won't be selling off at all so the price manipulation hasn't completely freaked me. 
I'll be riding this baby right through to the NASDAQ listing and beyond, and it looks like it will be a bumpy ride.:viking:


----------



## Pommiegranite (9 February 2008)

shaunm said:


> I'm still holding (increased my holding at 4.40) and won't be selling off at all so the price manipulation hasn't completely freaked me.
> I'll be riding this baby right through to the NASDAQ listing and beyond, and it looks like it will be a bumpy ride.:viking:




It will only be like this until May, by when DKR Oasis will have finished dumping stock for proft taking. They have $10mill to go.


----------



## shaunm (13 February 2008)

Well this SP manipulaion by whoever the hell it is sure is working.
(not on me tho). 
60000+ stock already traded and down 20c. 
So if Oasis have 10 mill worth to offload up to May, hmmmm...??
(rhetorical question only).

Waiting for Pommiegranite to give me a good strong talking to.:couch

"Gotta think long term.....Gotta think long term"


----------



## DionM (13 February 2008)

Well,

I'm in for a small parcel @ $4 (and even then it took a little while to fill).  Been waiting for an opening on this one - missed the initial big ramp by a matter of days .  Anyway, I'm in now, and for the long term.  I sold off some other non-performers to get my foot in.

It appeals to the engineer and the investor in me 

Only a small parcel at this point.  Should there be more substantial movement downwards I'll pick up some more.


----------



## grace (13 February 2008)

shaunm said:


> Well this SP manipulaion by whoever the hell it is sure is working.
> (not on me tho).
> 60000+ stock already traded and down 20c.
> So if Oasis have 10 mill worth to offload up to May, hmmmm...??
> ...




Seems to be trading sideways in the $4 to $5 range, so I hope $4 holds.  I did receive an email from TZL after I requested information, but you know they can't tell you anything more than what they announce to the ASX.


----------



## DionM (13 February 2008)

There appears to be good support at around $3.90, so current levels - in my opinion - should be pretty close to the bottom.   Obviously manipulation going on due to small orders (I was one of them, but not for manipulation!).


----------



## hmj (13 February 2008)

I've held TZL stock for a while now and have lost about 20% value. Hunting around for some ideas to why their SP had dropped in these last few weeks I stumbled across this forum.

Interesting info about the price manipulation. Kind of makes me think I should buy some more whilst the price is where it's at, unless it's going to keep going down for a while.


----------



## Pommiegranite (15 February 2008)

170k shares for sale out of a share registry of 45million.

Thats 1/3 of 1%!

Now does that really seem like a lot of shares being offloaded?

The *only* thing you should be annoyed about by a falling SP, is the missed opportunity to have bought more with your capital outlay.

Don't fall for the games guys, we are in the home straight for NASDAQ listing. Remember CS are signed up until Dec08, and they will definitly want TZ to have been listed by then.


----------



## shaunm (15 February 2008)

Pommiegranite said:


> The *only* thing you should be annoyed about by a falling SP, is the missed opportunity to have bought more with your capital outlay.
> 
> Don't fall for the games guys, we are in the home straight for NASDAQ listing. Remember CS are signed up until Dec08, and they will definitly want TZ to have been listed by then.




Yes at 3.88 it is a good time to pick up some more.

As aussie residents will we be able to participate in the NASDAQ listing prospectus?


----------



## Pommiegranite (15 February 2008)

shaunm said:


> Yes at 3.88 it is a good time to pick up some more.
> 
> *As aussie residents will we be able to participate in the NASDAQ listing prospectus?*




Of course............. I don't see what residency has to do with the matter.


----------



## hmj (15 February 2008)

I'm really looking forward to the NASDAQ listing, and I'm hoping it won't be too expensive to offload the shares once they are listed. Hopefully by then the SP will mean the cost of selling the shares on the NASDAQ  will be negligible.


----------



## prawn_86 (15 February 2008)

shaunm said:


> Yes at 3.88 it is a good time to pick up some more.




Why is it a good time? Please provide some evidence.

Mods have been instructed to tighten up more on meaningless posts, so in the future posts like this will be removed.


----------



## hmj (15 February 2008)

Isn't it a good time to buy now because, if you read this thread carefully, it is expected by many that the SP will be considerably higher in the not too distant future?


----------



## prawn_86 (15 February 2008)

It is expected by any long holder of any stock that the price will be higher in the future. Simply saying this is not enough without back up.


----------



## hmj (15 February 2008)

The file attachment with associated future forecasts is back-up which would make anyone suggest it's a good time to buy at the moment.


----------



## shaunm (15 February 2008)

hmj said:


> I'm really looking forward to the NASDAQ listing, and I'm hoping it won't be too expensive to offload the shares once they are listed. Hopefully by then the SP will mean the cost of selling the shares on the NASDAQ  will be negligible.




hi hmj,
could you elaborate with some more detail on the cost aspect of selling shares once listed? this is new to me.
thanks


----------



## Pommiegranite (16 February 2008)

shaunm said:


> hi hmj,
> could you elaborate with some more detail on the cost aspect of selling shares once listed? this is new to me.
> thanks




Generally it will be around 1% commission to sell NASDAQ listed shares. This is very high. However, one should never let the commision tail wag the dog.

It's kind of like selling a house. Would you rather pay an agent 2% of a $500,000 sale, or 5% of a $520,000 sale?


----------



## hmj (16 February 2008)

Yah. As I said, hopefully the SP will outweigh the drawbacks of selling once NASDAQ listed. If all goes to plan.

The best laid plans of mice and men often go awry.


----------



## ntphil (17 February 2008)

Howdy all, Just a quick one to introduce myself

Relavite newcomer to trading 

Bought tzl in Nov av 560 at the time, am steadily increasing my holding at the right money.  

Obviously was naieve to the sp manipulation going on seems like a good thing to me. 

This company and its products seem to have a fair way to run given time
I think that time will be the factor bearing in mind the development time to put intevia into some applications. Exclusive market and opportunity to hold premium pricing will benifit sp. Will be a long term hold for me.

Other stocks held are mining/oil specs

Tried to get the free sample but the site wouldn't accept the application

ntphil:freak3:


----------



## Pommiegranite (18 February 2008)

ntphil said:


> Howdy all, Just a quick one to introduce myself
> 
> Relavite newcomer to trading
> 
> ...




TZ have announced one *high volume* order from Larson Doors, and are holding onto several others without announcing at clients requests.

So if we take the confirmed Larson order:

http://www.larsondoors.com/

The new product line incorporating Intevia will be officially launched into the U.S. marketplace in late summer 2008.

The consumer market will ultimately determine the product volumes for this application, but *market research at this stage shows strong **potential acceptance.*​ 
Larson are the US' largest supplier of storm doors (external doors), supplying around 4million per year.​ 
I would put a conservative estimate of the Intevia enabled range at around 1% of total sales i.e 40,000 doors per annum​ 
Each door would consist of 2 fasteners.​ 
Total inteiva units purchased by Larson = 80,000 per annum​ 
Each intevia unit would cost Larson around $200.​ 
60% gross margin (as announced by management)​ 
35% tax to give net profit.​ 
40,000 x 2 x $200 x 60% x 65% = *$6.24 million net profit*​ 
*or 14 cents EPS*​ 
A very conservative guesstimate NASDAQ P/E for a disruptive technology company would be a P/E of 40.​ 
*$0.14 x 40 = Share price of $5.60 based on Larson order alone*​ 
At the recent EGM, it was suggested that TZ have received several other orders which are much larger than the Larson order. These included a defence contractor and aerospace orders. ​ 
We know from previous meeting and announcements that TZ have previously received development POs from BAE, Airbus and Being. I therefore assume that these are the defence and aerospace companies which were alluded to at the recent EGM.​ 

*Question:*​ 
*If the Larson deal is worth $5.60 to the shareprice, then what would the shareprice be worth once much larger orders have been received from the 3 aforementioned global companies, and the other 100+ companies vying for Intevia (as announced in the AGM)?*​ 
*Answer:*

*Use your calculator and your imagination* ​


----------



## ntphil (18 February 2008)

Hi, Yep the HUGE upside makes it attractive. As noted before the exclusivity and 200+ patents/intellectual property rights etc protecting this make for a long run in my books. With the increase in their sales force to service customer demand we should see more clients entering the pipeline as they move to new geographical markets
I'm sold.
I was a small manufacturer once and wish that I had the outlook, at the time,  that tzl has now. I wouldn't be sitting here.


----------



## ntphil (18 February 2008)

What is the general feeling as to the timing of NASDAQ listing
i.e. will the turmoil in the market delay the planned listing if the US market falls further
or will they list asap as soon as they have the PO's needed


----------



## shaunm (18 February 2008)

ntphil said:


> What is the general feeling as to the timing of NASDAQ listing
> i.e. will the turmoil in the market delay the planned listing if the US market falls further
> or will they list asap as soon as they have the PO's needed




hey ntphil,

I believe the process takes about 5 months from what I have read, so I guess from May the latest onwards we'll start as they want it done this year. I can't see a reason why the current market conditions would hold up the listing, but then again I am far from an expert.


----------



## ntphil (18 February 2008)

With the manipulation going on what is the feeling re sp coming up to listing. I intend to accumulate more with anything sub 400 what are the lows expected?
Picked up more today late at 399


----------



## shaunm (18 February 2008)

hey ntphil,

here's "pommiegranite's" take on the SP side. 
For me I have put quite a bit more in than I had planned, but if it hits' the 3.88 or below mark again I may just be tempted.



Pommiegranite said:


> It will only be like this until May, by when DKR Oasis will have finished dumping stock for proft taking. They have $10mill to go.


----------



## Pommiegranite (18 February 2008)

shaunm said:


> hey ntphil,
> 
> here's "pommiegranite's" take on the SP side.
> For me I have put quite a bit more in than I had planned, but if it hits' the 3.88 or below mark again I may just be tempted.




Its not my take.

If DKR have note converted by then, TZ will have the option to buy back at 103% of original value i.e around $3.10.

DKR will convert the remaining 10million by then. The only question is as to whether they will also sell these.


----------



## shaunm (28 February 2008)

Nice to see we're creeping back up. I'm sure a win in the judging below couldn't do any harm.

INTEVIA TECHNOLOGY FINALIST FOR PRESTIGOUS
WORLD SUPERYACHT AWARD
CHICAGO, ILLINOIS, USA – 27 February 2008 – It was announced today that
Telezygology Inc. (TZ – ASX: TZL) has been named as one of four finalists in the running
for the Boat International World Superyacht Award in the Technology Award category for
their Intevia ® Intelligent Fastening Technology (IFT). These prestigious awards, The
Neptunes, are presented by Boat International Media, the world leader in superyacht
publishing for over 20 years. An independent panel of judges – superyacht owners and
respected industry professionals – will take on the challenge of choosing the best of the
best within the superyacht industry.
The World Superyacht Awards celebrate the excellence in innovation and technological
advances as well as recognizing the quality and beauty of the very best superyacht. The
Technology Award for which Intevia ® IFT has been nominated is bestowed on the most
significant new technology introduced in the year and one that has the potential to achieve
a wide impact and acceptance on superyachts.
“It’s exciting to be considered for this distinguished award by a panel well respected in the
superyacht industry,” said TZ Group CEO, David Feber. “We are a relatively recent
entrant into the marine market, based on successes in aerospace, defense and ground
transportation, and to be recognized for the Technology Award at this point is truly an
honor. This milestone indicates market acceptance in the marine sector and will help TZ
realize many new purchase orders for marine applications in the coming year.”​


----------



## shuisman (13 March 2008)

Pommiegranite said:


> TZ have announced one *high volume* order from Larson Doors, and are holding onto several others without announcing at clients requests.
> 
> *Use your calculator and your imagination*




Hi Pommie, what are youre expectations for now. Stocks just keep on dropping at the moment. There I expected it would go to the sky


----------



## Pommiegranite (16 March 2008)

shuisman said:


> Hi Pommie, what are youre expectations for now. Stocks just keep on dropping at the moment. There I expected it would go to the sky




My expectations are the same as ever. Are you aware of something which has fundamentally changed with the company? Please share


----------



## shaunm (17 March 2008)

Oooh tuff morning so far Is this just sentiment or some heavy price manip. going on.
Not a lot of buyers lined up either.
Holding firm, just after some feedback.


----------



## Santoro (17 March 2008)

shaunm said:


> Oooh tuff morning so far Is this just sentiment or some heavy price manip. going on.
> Not a lot of buyers lined up either.
> Holding firm, just after some feedback.




The sheer volume of money in the market place is drying up as the credit evaporates [same amount of stocks but less capital], there are not many sellers [nor buyers] and their is low volume and large price gaps to restore TZL back to previous trading range over $4, s....still has plenty of upside *if* new purchase orders are announced or disclosed...


----------



## treefrog (17 March 2008)

after that 380 very strong support line failing and this very hot weather out here, just had to put my shorts on....


----------



## shaunm (18 March 2008)

Well I don't know about you guys, but right now I'm feeling like someone has torn me a new a**hole!
A low of 2.80 is just incredible.
 WTF happened today??


----------



## treefrog (18 March 2008)

shaunm said:


> Well I don't know about you guys, but right now I'm feeling like someone has torn me a new a**hole!
> A low of 2.80 is just incredible.
> WTF happened today??




c'mon fellas:
1) get your testosterone away from your shares
2) learn to read ..............charts - there will be less surprises
3) you were rooting against the downtrend - in TZ shares and the market generally
4) at close today 13 buyers for 132,101 units  39 sellers for 191,240 units  

looking for positives:
5) the vols trying to take it down to $2 are relatively low and it should recover OK but needs the news u are hoping for
6) at $3 support level now, next support at $2:50


----------



## shaunm (18 March 2008)

Maybe TZL can sell me one of them new "fang-dangled" fasteners for my newly aquired "passage"? :bonk:


----------



## ntphil (18 March 2008)

I've been buying all the way down and will buy tomorrow. I think of it as an opportunity. As a longer term hold I think there's huge upside which cannot be ignored.


----------



## Pommiegranite (18 March 2008)

I finally, after months of buying dribble, managed to top up with a decent amount over the last couple of days.

It's a very illiquid stock with many factors at play. It cannot be analyzed by t/a alone.

Well done to all those who have bought at these levels.

The manipulation has been frenzied. I've a gut feeling we have some kind of news coming in April (Am I being vague enough?..lol)


----------



## ntphil (19 March 2008)

Yep I think its a gut thing going on. Different to hope I summise. I've bought down at 399 399 360 320 after picking up initially 3 times at the mid 5"s in nov or there abouts. Brings my average down. I will continue to buy sub 4. This is a window of opportunity in my book. 286 would have been nice today after yesterday but had to go for 320. The dude in for 100k or so shares at 285 overnite was a serious player or is it a corporate gig going on. Lots of small parcels again last few days or so. Lower the better in my book at this stage. I'm a buyer


----------



## shaunm (28 March 2008)

There's been some very encouraging buying going on lately, and against the market direction too.
Let's hope this continues.
Does anyone have any thoughts on the how they feel the next few months will pan out; crystal ball stuff I know, but anyway.


----------



## ntphil (29 March 2008)

I intend to sell my holding if we see 450 again. My average is now 4.43. I think the volatility can be used to improve my position by buying back in later, to increase my holding before going to NASDAQ. If the stock gets up around 450 again I think the chances of it going lower are far greater than it going higher unless they announce a substantial order or similar. From what I see of the market, buyers are supporting blue chip stocks moreso than speculative stocks. If the stock went higher on an announcement or rise in the XAO, I think that any significant fall in the XAO would bring it down moreso than it has previously, as we have seen recently. Higher volumes mar 14-20 compared with a rising SP on lower volume indicate to me, there is a big fear factor out there at the moment which has now lowered the trading range. I don't think we have seen the bottom of this stock yet. 2.50?? so I want to be there when it happens. I'll see how it goes and sell short if I have to around 410. The DKR factor is in my mind as well, so will have to get out and in if I can without egg on my face. Or was it falcon poo


----------



## Engin (30 March 2008)

ntphil

On the 17 Feb you said "Will be a long term hold for me"

What has changed with this company for you to consider selling?


----------



## ntphil (30 March 2008)

To buy back and improve my position . I will be topping up as well. My opinion hasn't changed. A bit risky if I get caught out with a rising SP but as noted there seems to be a lot of fear in the markets so I want to take advantage.


----------



## ntphil (30 March 2008)

Because I intend to hold this stock I want to accumulate shares. Taking a 10% loss then buying back later with an increase of shareholding of 40 or so % is a gain in my book.I am trying to accumulate as many shares as I can, for the $$$ I have. If I sell, I will be uncomfortable being off the register, but I suppose you have to back yourself sometimes.


----------



## Engin (30 March 2008)

In February your comment implied you were going to invest in the stock. Now you are going to be a trader in TZL.

A couple of comments if I may? 

Trading highly illiquid stocks is dangerous to say the least. You seem to be relying on hope with this one.

ie Hope the prise will rise so you can sell, then hope the price will fall so you can buy again. You are placing the balance of probabilities against you. Also, why crystallise a loss to find you might not be able to get back in cheaper. You have effectively reduced your trading capital to start with. 

Capital preservation is the first rule in any successful traders book.

cheers


----------



## ntphil (31 March 2008)

Point taken. It is a risk. Thanks for the reality check. My intention was to better my position not to trade the stock on an ongoing basis. In reality everyone is "hoping" that the SP will increase. Is that not the same as "hoping" the price will fall after selling?


----------



## honkin (4 April 2008)

Afternoon everyone

I was doing some research on TZL for a relative, after they bought some in their super fund. I came across this forum and found it a most interesting discussion, as most of what is being discussed flies in the face of everything I have been taught about trading from some quite successful traders.

As far as I can see, on a weekly chart (unless you're a day trader, why would you use daily charts), this stock has been in a steady down trend since the week ending 28 September 2007, yet people are still wanting to buy in due to a proposed listing in the US and lord knows what other possible contracts, with the hope that the share price will spike.

The short term MA crossed down through the medium term MA at the end of January and Volume has been in a down trend since the middle of September.

Am I missing something here? I was taught, buy in an up trend and sell in a down trend. I was always taught to trade with the market and be rigid with my stop losses - 2ATR (15 day) and I am out of there. No thought, no emotion. I was taught not to read or listen to announcements in the media, as the market will tell you everything you need to know. When this share reverses its trend, the market will tell you so. You may not get in at the bottom, nor out at the top, but that's fine.

I am just astounded that so many want to keep buying a stock that is trending downwards and then holding onto it past any reasonable stop loss in the hope of what may come.

What happened to the basics of trading with the sentiment?

I just can't justify to my sister keeping these shares and have advised her to cop the loss and sell. When and if the hoped for announcement does come and the stock reverses its trend, I will possibly advise her to climb aboard, if the company's fundamentals are sound, which I have not as yet examined.

I don't want to cause any angst here in this forum, guys, but everything about what has been discussed re: TZL just defies any trading logic at all. Buying or holding shares because of what might possibly happen in the future is fraught with danger. Trading is about probabilities, not possibilities. 

Maybe the stock will spike to $15 and you'll all be crowned legends. It still doesn't make it right, fundamentally. 

Cheers


----------



## prawn_86 (4 April 2008)

Honkin,

It depends as to whether you are a trader or an investor. If you have a 5, 10, 20 year timeframe, then the timeframe is hugely different and you can handle big retracements.

There are plenty of other threads debating trading vs investing so you can discuss further in them if you wish.

Welcome to ASF btw


----------



## shuisman (4 April 2008)

http://www.intevia.com/

Maybe you have already seen this, but there's a nice promo movieclip of Intevia (TZ productname). 

Also under products you'll find movieclips of some productgroups.

I tought just to bring this up, it looks verry interesting.


----------



## Pommiegranite (4 April 2008)

honkin said:


> Afternoon everyone
> 
> I was doing some research on TZL for a relative, after they bought some in their super fund. I came across this forum and found it a most interesting discussion, as most of what is being discussed flies in the face of everything I have been taught about trading from some quite successful traders.
> 
> ...




You were doing some research on TZL? What did you find from your research that has made you post this utter tripe?

Lol...your technicals seem to very questionable at best!

Did you notice that of the 45million share script, on average 40K are traded a day? i.e lesss than 0.1%!!!

Isn't volume one of the main indicators for real technical traders.

I suggest you stick to the fundamentals to give you the answer to why the SP is where it is at.

Attend AGM & EGMs. Speak/Email management. Analyze the accounts, line by line. Understand the potential market. Read every announcement since 2005 etc etc. Do your relative at least this favour.

I guess some people have identity crisises and don't know whether they are technical traders or fundamental investors. 

ps...a little further basic advice: When trading, find a stock that is sufficiently liquid. TZL is not.


----------



## $sam (7 April 2008)

Hi everyone,Thanks for all the info on TZL. I have been holding my shares since early last year and have no intensions to sell. In regards to Honkin's coments, maybe he should look at the reports dated the 3 September, which shows the potential Market for Intevial till 2011, it looks very exciting. Also all the Early adopter customers to possible come on board. I have bought 3 times and will buy more.


----------



## YELNATS (7 April 2008)

Honkin,

Re your most significant comment as follows:

"....if the company's fundamentals are sound, which I have not as yet examined.",

as you seem to know very little about this company, I fail to see how your comments can be taken seriously.


----------



## strayda11 (8 April 2008)

Honkin, 

Great advice. I'm not sure how TZ qualifies to being in a downtrend given over the past few weeks its bounced off 2.90 easily and is now back to 4.05 last time I checked. What charts are you using? 

I'm sure your advisee was grateful. Perhaps next time in your research a look at not just the fundamentals but the way the stock trades would be helpful


----------



## grace (10 April 2008)

Interesting announcement out today - TZL were involved in the prestigious aircraft interiors expo in Hamburg and had Intevia enabled access panels all locked up in a secured area so the "client" could only let in who they wanted.  This is all very secretive stuff, so I guess the protection of clients' identity continues.  I expect one might be able to guess who though.....



> *A large Aerospace company*, who requested not to be named at this time featured *Intevia ®-enabled access panels for aircraft in a secured area of their exhibit* booth which demonstrated IFT guarding against unauthorized access




This is all very positive, after all, if you were not going to put it in, why hide it from the public?


----------



## grace (21 April 2008)

Another feather in their cap at the prestigious world superyacht awards, winning the best new technology section.



> *INTEVIA WINS PRESTIGOUS WORLD SUPERYACHT
> AWARD IN TECHNOLOGY*
> 
> CHICAGO, ILLINOIS, USA – 21 April 2008 – Intevia ® Intelligent Fastening Technology (IFT) has been awarded the coveted Boat International World Superyacht Award in the Technology category at a gala event held 18 April in Venice, Italy. This prestigious award,
> ...






> Overall, the World Superyacht Awards celebrate the excellence in innovation and technology that goes into designing, engineering and constructing the world’s most exceptional superyachts. *A panel of superyacht owners and respected industry professionals including project managers, captains, naval architects, shipyard owners and engineers chose Intevia ®* Intelligent Fastening Technology as the best entry in the Technology category.


----------



## shaunm (21 April 2008)

This is great news. 
It would be also good to hear about the progress on th planned NASDAQ listing as the time must be coming soon; I believe I read that is takes 5 or 6 months to do the listing.


----------



## treefrog (21 April 2008)

*some* take more notice of what a name broker or analyst says than what unidentified posters so here is what comsec says:


> Business Description
> TZ Limited (TZL) invents and develops a range of intelligent fastening devices with the potential to replace traditional screws, nuts, bolts and latches etc. in a broad range of applications. The Intevia branded devices use miniature electronics, sensors, wireless networking and shape memory alloys to allow remote and secure operation making them suitable in areas where security and convenience is beneficial.
> 
> Company Strategy
> TZ receives design and engineering fees for developing custom Intevia applications for its customers. The commercialisation process requires Early Adopter Customers to make an initial commitment once an application opportunity is identified. Once the custom application is developed and approved by the customer, a purchase order for production volume levels is issued. By 2008, the company had secured commitments from twelve Early Adopter Customers with one converted to the production volume PO stage. In early 2008, TZ raised A$24 million to scale up engineering and sales resources to service and grow its Early Adopter Customers base who have so far identified more than 90 application opportunities. In 2007, the company released indicative figures for Intevias potential market based on 37 application opportunities identified by its twelve initial Early Adopter Customers. Revenues from Intevia are potentially greater than US$100 million by 2010. A NASDAQ listing is planned for2008. TZ reported positive cash flow of $5.82m for quarter ended 31 December 2007. Operating cash flow for the period was $(4.89m). Investing cash flow was $(375,000). Financing cash flow was $11.09m. Cash in hand at the end of the quarter was $10.72m


----------



## Pommiegranite (21 April 2008)

treefrog said:


> *some* take more notice of what a name broker or analyst says than what unidentified posters so here is what comsec says:




Commsec have no more information than you can do from your own research. Dutton's however are privvy to more information as they are paid by TZ.

The announcement of the release of Intevia Enterprise (a couple of weeks ago) makes all of the other target markets pale into relevent insignicance.

Please review the latest Duttons report, and you will see how gargantuan the target market is for Enterprise.


----------



## zaal (25 April 2008)

See What Bev Found!

Hi Guys,
This was posted on another forum.

Visteon is a Tier 1 Auto Supplier which appears to be using Intevia technology..

These links are very interesting
http://www.visteon.com/innovate/background/index.html

http://www.visteon.com/innovate/download/us/13_latch_system.pdf

They also mention Sales potential of 16 m units and available in 2009.

The Tzl story is phenomenal! (In my humble opinion)

cheers,
Zaal


----------



## Pommiegranite (26 April 2008)

zaal said:


> See What Bev Found!
> 
> Hi Guys,
> This was posted on another forum.
> ...





Zaal I have been aware of this for some time but was hesitant to post this, in case I were accused of trying to ramp up a stock.

However, now that you have brought it up, what the hell. I will go further to say that the sale of *16million units is worth $16EPS, or on a NASDAQ p/e average of 50 - $794 share price*.

An important point to remember is that this is for only 1 of 6 vehicle applications identified so far, and ground transport is 1 of 6 taget markets and not neccessarily the largest.

IMHO , there are future billionaires shareholders in the company, of which I will be one of many.


----------



## zaal (26 April 2008)

I agree with you P. 

This company does have the potential to do amazing things. Many people have taken large positions prior to the coming NASDAQ listing, but most people (including brokers) have not heard about it or do not "get it". i.e. the immensity of what is to come. 

If this is seen as ramping - so be it!

Zaal


----------



## Pommiegranite (26 April 2008)

zaal said:


> I agree with you P.
> 
> This company does have the potential to do amazing things. Many people have taken large positions prior to the coming NASDAQ listing, but most people (including brokers) have not heard about it or do not "get it". i.e. the immensity of what is to come.
> 
> ...




Z, This broker gets it: http://www.jmdutton.com/research/TZ/index.html


"
The server market in 2007 grew about 7.5% to about 8.8 million units (Gartner in Digitimes). Typically, a server has a 4 year life, so one estimate of the installed base is 36 million units, or a potential retrofit market for Intevia fasteners of 72 million units for potential server applications only. Add another 12 million fasteners for cabinet doors.​

Other market sized data to consider (2007) are the estimated 515 million hard disk drives shipped (iSupply in DigiTimes), and an
external disk storage system market of $4.4 billion (IBM in DigiTimes)."​ 
For only retrofit, a potential of 84million fasteners:​

84million x $50per unit = $4.2 billion potential revenue​ 
i.e $35 EPS​ 
SP for this application on p/e of 40 = $1,389​ 
or 365x current SP.​ 
Combined with the other applications in a best case scenario, I calculate that 180 shares held today would turn someone into a millionaire in 5 years.​ 
Now if you're holding 6 figure amount of shares, surely that's enough to turn someone into one of Australia's richest? 

Unfortunately for those watching from the sidelines, it is nigh on impossible to build any meaningful holding without drving up the shareprice substantially.

With DKR out of the equation in 5 weeks, another milestone will be reached soon.​


----------



## treefrog (26 April 2008)

Pommiegranite said:


> Zaal I have been aware of this for some time but was hesitant to post this, in case I were accused of trying to ramp up a stock.
> 
> However, now that you have brought it up, what the hell. I will go further to say that the sale of *16million units is worth $16EPS, or on a NASDAQ p/e average of 50 - $794 share price*.
> 
> ...




Pommie, Pommie, Pommie,
How can we trust you now: what else are you holding out on. When you do that (yep, me too, I knew that but didn't tell you) some may deduce you withhold other news on us - perhaps even the type with bad vibes.


----------



## Pommiegranite (26 April 2008)

treefrog said:


> Pommie, Pommie, Pommie,
> How can we trust you now: what else are you holding out on. When you do that (yep, me too, I knew that but didn't tell you) some may deduce you withhold other news on us - perhaps even the type with bad vibes.





Frog.

DYOFR. I owe you no information.

This is a thread to discuss TZL.

Stop using 'us' and 'we' in a pathetic attempt to make it look as though you represent anyone besides your sorry self.

Do you have anything to discuss about TZL?

No?

Well that's not surprising.

Goodbye then.:


----------



## shaunm (26 April 2008)

Pommiegranite said:


> Z, This broker gets it: http://www.jmdutton.com/research/TZ/index.html
> 
> 
> "
> ...




Hi Pommiegranite
Some truely astounding figures being mentioned here I hold (not a 6 figure amount but enough to be very well off if the best case scenario arrives)and wait. 

I assume your mention about DKR being out of the way in 5 weeks refer to the previously discussed price manipulation, and after that should we expect a more representative SP? May very well be a good time for a top up.
Cheers


----------



## treefrog (26 April 2008)

Pommiegranite said:


> Frog.
> DYOFR. I owe you no information.
> This is a thread to discuss TZL.
> Stop using 'us' and 'we' in a pathetic attempt to make it look as though you represent anyone besides your sorry self.
> ...



I note you are actually a very sensitive person pommie.
I appologise for posting in your thread. I mistakenly believed that as a holder  of TZL stock, that it would be OK. 
As for discussion, I hadn't noticed much, mostly fanatical ramping.
It is interesting to note that Stoklosa puts a 12 month target for TZL of $10; a wee bit less than yours and proportionally in touch with other apparent good value stocks.
As for the use of the plural pronouns in my post, I used them correctly.
Have a good evening pommie.


----------



## Pommiegranite (27 April 2008)

shaunm said:


> Hi Pommiegranite
> Some truely astounding figures being mentioned here I hold (not a 6 figure amount but enough to be very well off if the best case scenario arrives)and wait.
> 
> I assume your mention about DKR being out of the way in 5 weeks refer to the previously discussed price manipulation, and after that should we expect a more representative SP? May very well be a good time for a top up.
> Cheers



'
Shaun,  if you go back through management's announcements over the past year, you will see that they use words such as 'revolutionary' , 'visionary' and 'ubiquitous'. Their intentions are clear in that they believe that Intevia can change manufacturing and the way we live our lives.

Obvisouly, it will take a few years for full market penetration. I expect to hold for at least 4 years.

The Visteon link with Intevia is an example of what I have been saying all along, that there are games being played.

Why would TZ not mention that Visteon are planning on aiming Intevia at a 16million unit glove box market, when Visteon are happy to mention it on their own website?

More and more I suspect that TZ do not wish to publish this while DKR can just convert notes, and drive the SP down. Basically after June 4th, the SP gets a clear run.

Once again DYOR...but feel free to correct me where I am wrong based on your what you have discovered.


----------



## Pommiegranite (27 April 2008)

Treefrog, I've checked a few of your posts, and have noticed that you really add little value to any discussion thread. It seems the general consensus is that you are as welcome as your cousin, the Cane Toad.

I have therefore added you to my ignore list until you end up getting yourself eradicated.


----------



## MangaNOID (27 April 2008)

Pommiegranite said:


> the sale of *16million units is worth $16EPS, or on a NASDAQ p/e average of 50 - $794 share price*.




I am trying to understand these mathematics but am having problems.
to me this makes it sound like the sale of 16 mill units will see a worth of $794 for each share. where as you need to start with a sp of $794 to get a P/E of 50

can you explain you calculations please in more laymen terms for someone like myself. as these above workings could sure get someone ramped up with apotential $794 sp


----------



## treefrog (27 April 2008)

Pommiegranite said:


> Treefrog, I've checked a few of your posts, and have noticed that you really add little value to any discussion thread. It seems the general consensus is that you are as welcome as your cousin, the Cane Toad.
> I have therefore added you to my ignore list until you end up getting yourself eradicated.



Oh dear; the testosterone charged ostrich attitude.
Pommie
We obviously have different angles on value: I consider the following from you to not be of any value whatsoever.


> Combined with the other applications in a best case scenario, I calculate that 180 shares held today would turn someone into a millionaire in 5 years




The following however is of value


Pommiegranite said:


> Commsec have no more information than you can do from your own research. Dutton's however are privvy to more information as they are paid by TZ.
> Please review the latest Duttons report, and you will see how gargantuan the target market is for Enterprise.



and 







> Z, This broker gets it: http://www.jmdutton.com/research/TZ/index.html




*but* readers of this thread would likely know that it is only of value if they check for themselves, and some might determine:
1) What you appear to be saying is that Duttons know the company well and have their analysis correct.
2) Dutton's target in that link is only $10 in 12 months time - and that is from an analyst who is paid by TZ - so maybe a little high?
3) Co paid tp analysis can be instigated to promote the share price, or for genuine investment information reasons.
4) from their own observations and experience, that rampant ramping often puts genuine buyers off.


----------



## Pommiegranite (27 April 2008)

MangaNOID said:


> I am trying to understand these mathematics but am having problems.
> to me this makes it sound like the sale of 16 mill units will see a worth of $794 for each share. where as you need to start with a sp of $794 to get a P/E of 50
> 
> can you explain you calculations please in more laymen terms for someone like myself. as these above workings could sure get someone ramped up with apotential $794 sp




The Intevia website used to have prices for fastening mechanisms. You now have to 'call for price'. From memory, the prices ranged from $40 to $500.

From the Visteon's glovebox potential sales numbers @ $100 US per unit:

*Gross Revenue* = 16,000,000 (US Sales) x $100 = $1.6billion

*Net Revenue* (including SGA+R&D)=  $1.6 billion x 40% net margin (Intevia is high margin) =  $720million

*EPS = *$720million/45.3million shares = $15.89

*P/E (convservative as high gowth stocks on NASDAQ have P/Es 100+ *= 50

*SP = EPS x P/E= *$15.89 x 50 = *$795*

The unit price & units sold by Visteon will probably be lower, and diluted market cap higher. However, the P/E and margin I expect also to be higher. So in my eyes it will all balance out.

Then there are all of the other vehicle application eg console latches, convertible hood fastenings. Then there are also the other geographical regions. Then there are the other Auto suppliers.

If that doesn't take the SP high enough, then consider all of the other markets which TZ has targeted: IT , Aerospace , Marine, Defence & Industrial.

Ground Transport will not even be anywhere the largest market. 

*So we are talking about a massive massive market. Research has shown (in 2004) that the market for Intelligent fastenings was $50billion and growing at 4% per year. TZ has a massive head start with a 14 year lead time due to their patents.*

*THIS IS NOT A MINING STOCK WHERE PROJECT VALUES HAVE TO BE DISCOUNTED DUE TO MASSIVE LEAD TIMES TO PRODUCTION AND FINANCING ISSUES. UNLIKE MINING STOCK TZ DO NOT HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT OVER SUPPLY OR UNDER DEMAND OF RESOURCES IN 10 YEARS.*

*TZ ALREADY HAVE THE EQUIVILENT OF OFFTAKE AGREEMENTS . THEY HAVE OVER 100 COMPANIES (AND GROWING) WHO WISH TO BE EARLY ADOPTERS.  SO FAR NAMES DISCOVERED ARE: BOEING + AIRBUS + BAE + KARMANN + LARSONN + NAVISTAR. (BILLION$ REVENUE COMPANIES)*

*AS THE PRICE OF OIL GOES UP, SO WILL DEMAND FOR INTEVIA IN SOME AREAS SUCH AS AEROSPACE AND TRANSPORT. COMPANIES ARE INCREASINGLY LOOKING TO SAVE COSTS. INTEVIA DOES THIS.*

I expect TZ to be the largest company in the world. Do your own research, read all of the announcements, read+listen to the presentations. Then do the sums. Even worst case scenarios would be very very profitable for shareholders.


----------



## treefrog (27 April 2008)

Pommiegranite said:


> I expect TZ to be the largest company in the world. Do your own research, read all of the announcements, read+listen to the presentations. Then do the sums. Even worst case scenarios would be very very profitable for shareholders.



and that's direct from dreamworld folks, but as you consider reality you might note:
1) TZ is a very small company - Market Capital $172 million 
2) Big fish have a habit of eating little fish - they must to survive.
3) If dreamworld begins to approach reality TZ at $4 will be gone quickly for not a great deal more this year and if the analyst's $10 is realised next year, perhaps $12
4) And spare me the nonsense that the directors and shareholders won't sell.
Market risks (competition etc) are real


----------



## Pommiegranite (27 April 2008)

treefrog said:


> and that's direct from dreamworld folks, but as you consider reality you might note:
> 1) TZ is a very small company - Market Capital $172 million
> 2) Big fish have a habit of eating little fish - they must to survive.
> 3) If dreamworld begins to approach reality TZ at $4 will be gone quickly for not a great deal more this year and if the analyst's $10 is realised next year, perhaps $12
> ...




Froggy..I couldn't resist but to take you of ignore.

You obviously seem to be an *extremely* inexperienced investor. All of your above points prove this...and to help you out and in response to all 4 of your repetitve points:

1)Yes a small company. What do you expect? Did Google start out as a $200billion company?..rotfl!:bonk:

2)Big fish...little fish? What an airy-fairy comment. You really have no idea as to how takeovers happen. Once again...we are not in your pond.

3)Ludicrous statement - That means that no small company would ever progress with out being swallowed up. Do you have a crystal ball? Where do you get the $10/$12 from? (refer to previous point about not having a clue about how takeovers happen)

4)Crikey...this moronic comment really tops it. So now you are a reader of directors' minds? Stop making a fool of yourself and do some research in how long management have spent bringing this invention to the forefront (6 years) Certainly not to sell for meagre profits.:screwy:

Like most pondlife..you really have no idea as to what is happening outside of your simple ecosystem.

That or it's a feeble attempt to keep people from buying. *Why else post negative on a post you profess to hold!*

Thanks though as you really have made me laugh on this lazy afternoon.

Watch out...big fish swallow little fish....if only the stock market were that simple..ROTFL!!


----------



## Santoro (27 April 2008)

Lets keep this thread focused on TZL, clearly the opportunities are out there and we all view things and research things differently, which makes this place a good forum to post your comments and share your opinions. 

No need to get personal.


----------



## treefrog (27 April 2008)

Pommiegranite said:


> That or it's a feeble attempt to keep people from buying. *Why else post negative on a post you profess to hold!*



You sound off a lot Pommie so here's a straightforward challenge:
*Let's have a wager of 100,000 TZL ordinary shares on whether or not I currently hold TZL shares.*


----------



## Pommiegranite (27 April 2008)

treefrog said:


> You sound off a lot Pommie so here's a straightforward challenge:
> *Let's have a wager of 100,000 TZL ordinary shares on whether or not I currently hold TZL shares.*




Here's an even more straightforward challenge:

Let's see whether you can go away do some research and come back and post something sensible which would add value to this thread (negative or positive - technical or fundamental)


----------



## treefrog (27 April 2008)

Pommiegranite said:


> Here's an even more straightforward challenge:
> Let's see whether you can go away do some research and come back and post something sensible which would add value to this thread (negative or positive - technical or fundamental)




it definately is not straightforward - it is subjective in the extreme and likely to promote more personal attacks - an unfortunate trait of this thread for anyone who dares to have a different view from your own.
*My offer remains.*
It is concise and specific.
It is a great opportunity for you to show your opinion is correct.
It will provide you with an extra 100,000 TZL shares.


----------



## Pommiegranite (27 April 2008)

treefrog said:


> it definately is not straightforward - it is subjective in the extreme and likely to promote more personal attacks - an unfortunate trait of this thread for anyone who dares to have a different view from your own.
> *My offer remains.*
> It is concise and specific.
> It is a great opportunity for you to show your opinion is correct.
> It will provide you with an extra 100,000 TZL shares.




Tommorow morning during pre-open, (I'll let you decide the time), place 100,000 up for sale at $5. 

Let me know what time, and I will have a look to see if you are for real.

I doubt you own more than 1000 shares.

Deal?


----------



## treefrog (27 April 2008)

Pommiegranite said:


> I doubt you own more than 1000 shares.
> 
> Deal?




So 100,000 TZL straight up on whether I currently hold TZL shares.
And a separate 100,000 TZL if I own more than 1000 then.

It is extremely simple Pommie, no need for evasive complications.


----------



## MangaNOID (27 April 2008)

Pommie..., Tree.....

I dont want to act as moderator but maybe you should take your babble to PM. 

thank you both for your input on TZL but I don't want to have to read this petty rubbish!


----------



## Pommiegranite (27 April 2008)

MangaNOID said:


> Pommie..., Tree.....
> 
> I dont want to act as moderator but maybe you should take your babble to PM.
> 
> thank you both for your input on TZL but I don't want to have to read this petty rubbish!




Manga..you don't have to. Use the ignore list as I am about to with the Frog.

Frog...you are now just being a pest. Onto 'ignore' permanently.

Please discuss the stock in future.


----------



## shaunm (28 April 2008)

Looks like the stoush between Messers P.Granite & T.Frog has fired up the market for TZL!
Up 10.4% is so nice to see. Bring on the end or May and onwards.


----------



## Pommiegranite (28 April 2008)

shaunm said:


> Looks like the stoush between Messers P.Granite & T.Frog has fired up the market for TZL!
> Up 10.4% is so nice to see. Bring on the end or May and onwards.




Shaun, probably Froggie buying up. 

Seriously though, I wouldn't read too much into it yet. DKR still have about $9.6 million to convert by the 4june. They could quite easily com along and dump 50k shares. (I expect)

One thing is for sure though, and that is the closer we get to ASX delisting, the more information begins to come out.

Remember Larson Doors are expceting to launch their new product line this coming American summer.


----------



## shaunm (28 April 2008)

I'll be keeping a close eye mate.
What a great day up 15%. If that DKR mob do sell the price down again I will be off-loading some other holdings to put into TZL.


----------



## Pommiegranite (28 April 2008)

shaunm said:


> I'll be keeping a close eye mate.
> What a great day up 15%. If that DKR mob do sell the price down again I will be off-loading some other holdings to put into TZL.




There were a lot of at market buys today. There always have been on positive runs like this. I believe that there are a lot of watchers of this stock.
Accumulation is so tough with this stock. Putting the highest buy order of any substance usually means you order is 'trumped'.

Anyways, the story is unravelling this year.


----------



## EXDXBPAT (28 April 2008)

Pommiegranite said:


> There were a lot of at market buys today. There always have been on positive runs like this. I believe that there are a lot of watchers of this stock.
> Accumulation is so tough with this stock. Putting the highest buy order of any substance usually means you order is 'trumped'.
> 
> Anyways, the story is unravelling this year.





Have been enjoying the banter and analysis from afar for awhile.. so couldn't resist a chance for some repartee-

Gees Pommie, I almost fell off my chair when you used the word "unravelling"- (a problem with the "fasteners" perhaps?) - I prefer to think of the current situation as "being discretely revealed" ...

Anyway, I am very interested in what seems to be the beginnings of an increase in volume traded (today's volume pretty much highest in 3 months). While I am endeavouring to DMOR and appreciate Pommie's analysis of the likelihood of further stock to be absorbed pre 4th June, it makes it very interesting (for laggards like me) to determine an appropriate entry point over the next month. Have we seen the last of $3..? 

I think I will be able to learn a lot from how this plays out (over the next month) and especially the next 6-12 months re NASDAQ listing, early adopters coming on board, etc.


----------



## Pommiegranite (29 April 2008)

EXDXBPAT said:


> Anyway, I am very interested in what seems to be the beginnings of an increase in volume traded (today's volume pretty much highest in 3 months). While I am endeavouring to DMOR and appreciate Pommie's analysis of the likelihood of further stock to be absorbed pre 4th June, *it makes it very interesting (for laggards like me) to determine an appropriate entry point over the next month. Have we seen the last of $3..?*




It really is an impossible one to call. IMO, the technicals are out of the window on this one at the moment, as there are too many games being played. For example have a look at the low volume trades which are still occuring due to alogrithmic trading. 

The SP could go back down to $3.5 or could keep on heading upwards. However, as each day passes, the upward pressure increases.

I've bought in the 2s 3s 4s and 5s and am still buying as I with the end rewards for available to me, a few million due to higher entry prices will not make a meaningful difference to me.

One thing we can be sure off is that when the real run happens on the expected NASDAQ announcement, there really will be little available.

Management have already said at the AGM that they expect the shareprice reach the expected NASDAQ price (the NASDAQ price being p/e of 15 based on next 3 years earnings).


----------



## hmj (30 April 2008)

Pommiegranite said:


> Zaal I have been aware of this for some time but was hesitant to post this, in case I were accused of trying to ramp up a stock.
> 
> However, now that you have brought it up, what the hell. I will go further to say that the sale of *16million units is worth $16EPS, or on a NASDAQ p/e average of 50 - $794 share price*.
> 
> ...




Just curious, I've been trying to research what a "standard" SP for NASDAQ shares are and I'm struggling to find any over $200. Most seem to be $40 or thereabouts.

Are there NASDAQ listed companies with SPs in the '000s?


----------



## Pommiegranite (30 April 2008)

hmj said:


> Just curious, I've been trying to research what a "standard" SP for NASDAQ shares are and I'm struggling to find any over $200. Most seem to be $40 or thereabouts.
> 
> Are there NASDAQ listed companies with SPs in the '000s?




hmj...i wouldn't look at shareprices on NASDAQ as an indicator. Concentrate on Market Caps and P/Es. 

When share prices rise to a certain amount, there are frequently share splits (eg 2:1 or 10:1) to keep the share price more on a par with others in the exhange and also to improve liquidity.

For example Yahoo has a higher SP than Microsoft. However Microsoft is worth several times Yahoo.

I use SP targets for comparison reasons (growth of TZ as a company) . 

TZ had a reverse share split of 1:5 last year to increase the SP with a view to list on NASDAQ. If it were allowed to list with a miniscule SP, it would look silly if NASDAQ had some company shares with SPs of 2c and others with SPs of $600!


----------



## hmj (30 April 2008)

So to clarify, does that mean if say you hold 1,000 shares and they are valued at $600 each, but they are to be listed on the NASDAQ at $60 you would then have 10,000 shares?


----------



## Pommiegranite (30 April 2008)

hmj said:


> So to clarify, does that mean if say you hold 1,000 shares and they are valued at $600 each, but they are to be listed on the NASDAQ at $60 you would then have 10,000 shares?




That is correct.

TZ announced in 29th Feb's half yearly, that a 'scheme of arrangement' would be undertaken.

What this generally means is that a new company will be created on NASDAQ. This company will aquire all of TZ(ASX)'s assets, liabilites and equity. 

Here is Oz we will be left with a none trading shell of a company, and in the US the new company will have a new share structure with a an offer to shareholders at the time of ASX delist for shares in the new company.


----------



## shaunm (30 April 2008)

I have not been involved in a company before that has listed on the Nasdaq. P.Granite could you please explain what will happen regarding our stock holding. Obviously we will keep it at a higher value but what will be different?


----------



## Pommiegranite (30 April 2008)

shaunm said:


> I have not been involved in a company before that has listed on the Nasdaq. P.Granite could you please explain what will happen regarding our stock holding. Obviously we will keep it at a higher value but what will be different?




From my understanding, there will be an offer to us shareholders (at a small premium I expect) to take stock of our hands. 

You can accept and be paid, or hold out for the transfer to NASDAQ, where upon you will receive equivilent stock in the new company. 

Should you decide the latter, you would need to find a broker who allows you to trade NASDAQ shares (I believe Comsec provides this service). 

This part I'm not sure about, but I'm assuming that in the US there is the equivilent of CHESS. They would provide a number for your holdings (equivilent of HIN). It is this number which you would provide to your new broker to have your shares available to trade in your new account.

Remember, that directors are also major shareholders, so they will do what is in their and our interests.


----------



## shaunm (30 April 2008)

Thanks for that.
I have dealt with a broker for a potential trade on the NASDAQ and he advised me that the whole trading process over in the US is not as "online" and instant as it is here.
Also I believe there are 2 sectors to the NASDAQ. The smaller companies are on the OTC (Over The Counter) trading, and the big boys are on the full blown version.
I wonder where TZ will end up?


----------



## treefrog (30 April 2008)

Pommiegranite said:


> Remember, that directors are also major shareholders, so they will do what is in their and our interests.



But only while their and our interests are compatible.
its hard to find directors (and shareholders generally) that do not sell out for the right offer (and that is not always share price)


----------



## MangaNOID (1 May 2008)

Pommiegranite said:


> From my understanding, there will be an offer to us shareholders (at a small premium I expect) to take stock of our hands.
> 
> You can accept and be paid, or hold out for the transfer to NASDAQ, where upon you will receive equivilent stock in the new company.




hmmm... so what if this 'new' company decides to have say 10x the amount of shares that 'tzl' currently have, then buy 'tzl' out? we could have  majorly diluted stock holdings? worth lots less than current value?


----------



## ntphil (1 May 2008)

Sold the lot at 445 yesterday. Now the pressure is on. Sorry guys but I hope the stock falls like a brick in the short term. I will hopefully come back in and top up at the right money. Time will tell.
ntphil


----------



## Engin (1 May 2008)

ntphil

"sold the lot" - goodness gracious. I wish you luck.

$4.45 will seem like small change in a few months time.

Did you read the Quarterly Report today?  This company is just starting to make inroads to become a multimillion dollar enterprise.

I have held this now for 4 years when it was just an idea. I am now watching it sign up major companies who want its product.

In the past 12 months as each milestone has been announced, I have sold all my other stocks to increase my holding in TZL,  and now hold a substantial number. Risky? Well, I'm conservative by nature, but in four years of research into TZL, I have never been more convinced this will make me very wealthy indeed.

I wish you the best of luck in your attempt to get back in at a lower price.


----------



## Pommiegranite (1 May 2008)

MangaNOID said:


> hmmm... so what if this 'new' company decides to have say 10x the amount of shares that 'tzl' currently have, then buy 'tzl' out? we could have majorly diluted stock holdings? worth lots less than current value?




I don't wan't to sound nasty..but that's absolutely ludicrous.

You are referring to a 1000% share dilution

In your scenario the major shareholders (directors) would have the value of their stock fall by 90%!! ..and all for the reason of raising cash which they don't need!!

I would have thought the the Chief Executive (former Microsoft head for AsiaPac region), would be a little more savvy than that.


----------



## Pommiegranite (1 May 2008)

Engin said:


> ntphil
> 
> "sold the lot" - goodness gracious. I wish you luck.
> 
> ...




Engin, of course people on here don't read the reports. What's a quarterly report?:bonk:


To be honest, I can't be bothered up with sharing TZ research only to have it leeched by those not willing/capable of doing/sharing research their own.

Any genuine questions, and I'd be happy to discuss by PM.

I'll leave you to Treefrog and his attempts to buy in at a lower price.

Adios.


----------



## ntphil (1 May 2008)

Thanks Engin. Yep report shows the company moving forward as would be expected. Good to see some sales coming to fruition.


----------



## shaunm (2 May 2008)

The latest update was a very good read. Things are definitely starting to ramp up and I'm looking forward to the second half of this year.

I thought this news would have been worthy of an individual announcement.

The Directors are delighted to announce that HÃ¤fele America Co. became a new
Intevia ® Industrial customer. HÃ¤fele serves the U.S. market as a distribution
organisation providing products and services to the Furniture, Cabinet,
Architectural/Builders and Access Control industries. The customer now features
Intevia ® products in its catalog of home organization, custom construction, furniture
fittings and architectural hardware solutions. HÃ¤fele America Company will sell
Intevia ® Radial and In-line mechanisms integrated into a line of electronic locking
mechanisms. HÃ¤fele is known internationally for their innovative product selection
and technical expertise. For more information about HÃ¤fele, visit their website at
www.hafele.com/us.

This company is a perfect fit for TZ. Their web site features a whole section on automated locks.
It really seems as though the US (perhaps Europe) is way ahead of us in demand for these solutions.


----------



## shaunm (2 May 2008)

Pommiegranite said:


> To be honest, I can't be bothered up with sharing TZ research only to have it leeched by those not willing/capable of doing/sharing research their own.




Pommiegranite, your absence from this thread would be a shame. I do enjoy your passion and insight into the potential for the company and the shareholders.


----------



## ntphil (2 May 2008)

Next 4 weeks will be interesting. I might have to start biting my fingernails again. I think I will have to get back in early June no matter the price. Time will tell.


----------



## shaunm (2 May 2008)

ntphil said:


> Next 4 weeks will be interesting. I might have to start biting my fingernails again. I think I will have to get back in early June no matter the price. Time will tell.




I have to say a big *thank you *for playing "sacrificial lamb" to the stock gods and selling up yesterday.:


----------



## treefrog (2 May 2008)

shaunm said:


> The latest update was a very good read. Things are definitely starting to ramp up and I'm looking forward to the second half of this year.
> 
> I thought this news would have been worthy of an individual announcement.
> 
> ...




spot on there S on both points:
1) HÃ¤fele significant enough to be a separate ann
2) HÃ¤fele is *major* co in latches and hinges with huge reputation


----------



## Santoro (2 May 2008)

shaunm said:


> I have to say a big *thank you *for playing "sacrificial lamb" to the stock gods and selling up yesterday.:




Ditto! 

Some obvious manipulation going on here, evey five minutes or there about a small digit trade [1-99]comes through at the highest bid...like clockwork.


----------



## oldblue (2 May 2008)

Santoro said:


> Ditto!
> 
> Some obvious manipulation going on here, evey five minutes or there about a small digit trade [1-99]comes through at the highest bid...like clockwork.




Algorithmic trading - computer generated. Used by certain traders to Buy at day's average price. ( Or so I'm told.)


----------



## ntphil (2 May 2008)

Thats OK Shaunm, Lambs could be buying at 510 and selling on stoplosses and panic soon too. Pack mentality. 4 weeks is a long time on the stock market. I weighed up the pros and cons a while ago and have taken the risk. Expect flack if it comes off


----------



## Pommiegranite (2 May 2008)

ntphil said:


> Thats OK Shaunm, Lambs could be buying at 510 and selling on stoplosses and panic soon too. Pack mentality. *4 weeks is a long time on the stock market*.




Depends on your trading/investing timeframe. You are obviously a trader who is comparing returns against an investor. Is a sprinter a better athlete than a long distance runner?





ntphil said:


> I weighed up the pros and cons a while ago and have taken the risk. *Expect flack if it comes off*




I'm sure you'll be ready to throw flack back in the near future, but will be long gone by the time it is ready to be thrown back at you 100 fold


----------



## MangaNOID (4 May 2008)

I have another 'silly' question.... what happens if there are no shares for the nasdaq IPO because no one here wants to sell their stock before the listing? (extreme view I know) do tzl have some put to the side for this IPO. with only 44 mil shares there might not be many to float on nasdaq.


----------



## Pommiegranite (4 May 2008)

MangaNOID said:


> I have another 'silly' question.... what happens if there are no shares for the nasdaq IPO because no one here wants to sell their stock before the listing? (extreme view I know) do tzl have some put to the side for this IPO. with only 44 mil shares there might not be many to float on nasdaq.




Hey Manga, that's not a silly question at all, and has crossed my mind. I guess it's a wait an see situation.

I guess Credit Suisse New York will have even less to offer to their clients. I cannot see TZ allowing a dilution of their shares just to satisfy CSNY clients. Especially when considering that TZ will not need the cash raised.

I have my suspicions that a lot of the price manipulation which has been happening since CSNY were appointed 17 months ago, has been perpetuated by them, for the very reason which you mentioned. That, and the fact that they will offer the shares at a much higher premium to what they bought at.

It is the only way that CSNY will make its profit. 

Bottom line is that dilution will be no more than neccessary. In my eyes its not needed at all.


----------



## Pommiegranite (4 May 2008)

I posted this on another thread, but thought I would post it here to remind people of the merits of this stock. IMO, one day this stock will be a prime example of patience rewarded.


*TZL* is the only stock I hold, and I'm up to my eyeballs in them. I have invested in them as I believe the real money will be made by those who do their own detailed research in individual companies in each sectors rather than following the masses into mining specs (I've never been lucky enough to hit the bullseye with my eyes closed)

*Reasons:*

1. *Disruptive technology* which will change the way we live our lives. Could have as big an impact as the PC. Look up ubiquitous computing - this is addressing wave 3.

2. *No competition* - Over 200 Patents protecting invention for another 10 years. 

3. *Recession proof -* Is so cheap to produce and cost saving (weight, installation time etc), the more the POO goes up, the more Intevia is needed. Cost saving technology will fare well in a global recession. What would happen to mining specs should a massive global recession eventuate? 

4. *Whole NEW market* - According to a research report (which can be purchased for $4000, Intellingent fastening is a $50 billion market and is growing at 4% per annum. TZ have a massive headstart in this market.

4. *Market cap less than $200million AUD* therefore upside is huge. I have calculated that the downside is virtually none existant as well covered by assets.

5. *Due to list on NASDAQ* by Q4 2008 (NASDAQ p/e can be upto 1000x forecast earnings)

6. *Management very experienced in IPOs* and respected included Chris Keliher (former head of Microsoft Asia Pac)

7. *Prestigious Early adopters* of technology include Boeing, Airbus, NASA, BAE, Visteon. (Media blackout by choice of company means some of these company names have not been released but can be found by intelligent research). 

8. *No debt/Ability to raise cash in current economic climate* - $24million provided by way of convertible note to QVT in Feb 2008. 

9. *Extremely low p/e on expected earnings*. I prefer to invest in a company *before *the masses get their hands on it.

10. *Very high margins* - upto 65% as stated by management

11. *Numerous awards* for their technology.

12. *Overlooked stock* - While most of the spec sector think "mining boom - lets make money". I prefer to see it that while a lot of investment money flows into the mining spec stocks, it means the Aussie inventions such as TZ's Intevia are overlooked here in Australia. This suits me fine, as once TZ delist from the ASX and relist on NASDAQ, the Americans will not have cloudy eyes when judging a tech stock, especially when listed on NASDAQ.

13. *Great press* - In a Speculator article from last September, David Hasslehurt stated that sources close to the company expect the SP to be 10x current upon NASDAQ listing. (Note the disclaimer at the bottom of Speculator articles states that his family own shares in TZ - the only stock in his portfolio which he states they do own)


Eggs in one basket? Damn right. Oh such a beautiful basket.


----------



## jonojpsg (5 May 2008)

Pommiegranite said:


> I posted this on another thread, but thought I would post it here to remind people of the merits of this stock. IMO, one day this stock will be a prime example of patience rewarded.
> 
> 
> *TZL* is the only stock I hold, and I'm up to my eyeballs in them. I have invested in them as I believe the real money will be made by those who do their own detailed research in individual companies in each sectors rather than following the masses into mining specs (I've never been lucky enough to hit the bullseye with my eyes closed)
> ...




Hey Pommie,
Thanks for the heads up on this one!  Not meaning to be nosey, but I haven't seen anyone with all their eggs in one basket on ASF before - how much are you in for?  Do you really think they can go 10x by relisting on NASDAQ?  
Cheers
JoNo


----------



## Pommiegranite (5 May 2008)

jonojpsg said:


> Hey Pommie,
> Thanks for the heads up on this one! Not meaning to be nosey, but I haven't seen anyone with all their eggs in one basket on ASF before - how much are you in for? Do you really think they can go 10x by relisting on NASDAQ?
> Cheers
> JoNo




JoNo, Let's just say that I only hold TZ and hold more TZ than property or cash. I will diclaim that my average purchase price is less than $2 due to frequent trading of TZ last year, so my downside is virtually negligable.

As for your question about whether TZ can go 10x by relisting on NASDAQ, I expect a list price of anywhere between $15-$30 US. As for where the SP will be at the end of week 1 on NASDAQ, I expect it to be substantially higher.

My reasoning behind this (which is backed up by info in the announcements), is as follows:

1. Low market cap + high forecast earnings (yet to be announced)= High p/e or SP (especially on NASDAQ)

2. For the SP to be $15 on listing (on a very conservative p/e of 30), the forecast annual revenue would have to be $90million. 

Easy as management have already stated that the upcoming revenue model used for listing would be based on future 3 years revenue.

As for today's action, you may have noted that a hell of a lot of trading was happening at $5. DKR also converted a record $2.2million ($7.4million out of $20million remaining). 

It seems as though DKR have found a buyer for their converted notes, but have decided to only sell on market. Who can blame them when due to the demand for TZ stock, their sell orders will be filled even at higher than $5. (Much in the same way that property owners in Toorak get the best prices for their homes on auction rather than private sale).


----------



## grace (5 May 2008)

Pommiegranite said:


> 13. *Great press* - In a Speculator article from last September, David Hasslehurt stated that sources close to the company expect the SP to be 10x current upon NASDAQ listing. (Note the disclaimer at the bottom of Speculator articles states that his family own shares in TZ - the only stock in his portfolio which he states they do own)
> 
> Eggs in one basket? Damn right. Oh such a beautiful basket.




I've never been game to fill up only one basket, but I don't think there is much downside to this one long-term either.

I first bought based on the fact that this man had bought shares personally as I'd never seen him buy shares in anything else he wrote about.  This might seem a bad way to invest, but I have a hunch that it might just pay off.


----------



## MangaNOID (5 May 2008)

Pommiegranite said:


> I have my suspicions that a lot of the price manipulation which has been happening since CSNY were appointed 17 months ago, has been perpetuated by them,




Maybe CSNY are buying stock as DKR are selling it off? Is that what you mean by price manipulation? At least they would then have stock to float on the NASDAQ!


----------



## tech/a (5 May 2008)

Well technically TZL is about to come off the boil.
High volume on narrow range,indicates sellers off loading into buyers.
A great deal of buying effort with nothing to show for it in price gain.
Highly likely to fall back into a range.


----------



## Pommiegranite (5 May 2008)

MangaNOID said:


> Maybe CSNY are buying stock as DKR are selling it off? Is that what you mean by price manipulation? At least they would then have stock to float on the NASDAQ!




Yes Manga, this is a distinct possibilty. If so, then CSNY (on behalf of TZ) expect to make a profit when offering this stock to their clients.

This week's trading will be very interesting. It is not plain to see that DKR's conversions have not weighed on the SP for the reason which I mentioned previously. So all of those who sold out early/those waiting for a lower entry price could be very disappointed. This in itself will increase the upward momentum on the SP.

Once again, well done all holders who bought in prior to last week's gains.


----------



## shaunm (5 May 2008)

tech/a said:


> Well technically TZL is about to come off the boil.
> High volume on narrow range,indicates sellers off loading into buyers.
> A great deal of buying effort with nothing to show for it in price gain.
> Highly likely to fall back into a range.




Hi tech/a if you are right I am poised for some more, and I'm sure I'm the only one thinking this way
I'd be interested to see what you estimate the range may be.


----------



## shaunm (5 May 2008)

Pommiegranite said:


> Yes Manga, this is a distinct possibilty. If so, then CSNY (on behalf of TZ) expect to make a profit when offering this stock to their clients.
> 
> This week's trading will be very interesting. It is not plain to see that DKR's conversions have not weighed on the SP for the reason which I mentioned previously. So all of those who sold out early/those waiting for a lower entry price could be very disappointed. This in itself will increase the upward momentum on the SP.
> 
> Once again, well done all holders who bought in prior to last week's gains.




Oh yeah I'm starting to see some rewards now for gritting my teeth and buying on the way down earlier this year. And damn don't I wish I had splurged when she got down to 2.64  Somehow, all but barring a market meltdown, I can't see that price ever becoming available again.


----------



## Pommiegranite (7 May 2008)

Well there you have it:

A clear example before our eyes of how the stock is being manipulated to hold at $5.

What's the betting that the final trade of the day takes the SP to $5 again?


----------



## shaunm (7 May 2008)

Pommiegranite said:


> Well there you have it:
> 
> A clear example before our eyes of how the stock is being manipulated to hold at $5.
> 
> What's the betting that the final trade of the day takes the SP to $5 again?




Yeah you're on the money there. I have been topping up when it goes under $5 and I'm very hopeful that once this is over we'll start to see some greater upward movement.


----------



## tech/a (7 May 2008)

Pommiegranite said:


> Well there you have it:
> 
> A clear example before our eyes of how the stock is being manipulated to hold at $5.
> 
> What's the betting that the final trade of the day takes the SP to $5 again?




Would you mind explaining in your view *HOW* this is done---the process.
Could you also explain to me what the benifit is in doing this.
*Who* exactly is it that benifits.


----------



## Pommiegranite (7 May 2008)

tech/a said:


> Would you mind explaining in your view *HOW* this is done---the process.
> Could you also explain to me what the benifit is in doing this.
> *Who* exactly is it that benifits.




A possible reason is that NASDAQ require a $5 SP for listing. TZ have already stated that there is a 21 week timetable to listing and that they hope to be listed on NASDAQ by the 4th quarter. To meet this deadline, the process would have had to commenced this week.

It happens through algorithmic trading. This has been going on since before I bought the stock. I first noticed this was happening when my highest bids were automatically trumped.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Algorithmic_trading

The company and shareholders benefit as it fulfills the company's goals of listing on NASDAQ.

There is also the DKR factor. I am unsure what their role in this is, but they do have only 20 trading days in which to convert the remaining $7.4 million of their $20million convertible notes.

I have stated all of this before in previous posts and hope that it is no longer taken as a conspiracy theory.

What are your thoughts on all of this T/A? Have you seen this kind of stuff happen before?


----------



## Pommiegranite (7 May 2008)

Here is a link to the NASDAQ requirements:

http://www.nasdaq.com/about/nasdaq_listing_req_fees.pdf

As for tomorrow's close. I call $5

I know it's illegal. However, it's also very difficult to prove.


----------



## birdmanz (7 May 2008)

Gidday pommy....i have an excel work in progress, many gaps still .
Want to play with it?
Cheers
G


----------



## tech/a (7 May 2008)

Well
I just see it as a thinly traded stock.
Buying is being absorbed at around $5
Seller/s happy to fill orders to buy around here.
If and when these sellers withdraw then price will rise.
If and when sellers get desperate then they will chase lower buyers.
Currently there is a test of the high and a test of the low in this 4 bar pattern.
No real result.

As for theories I'm told they do exist however on this volume I doubt that anything is really in play.

Pretty soon something will give
Id say tommorow!


----------



## donr (8 May 2008)

birdmanz said:


> Gidday pommy....i have an excel work in progress, many gaps still .
> Want to play with it?
> Cheers
> G



Hi Birdmanz,
               Nice speadsheet and gives an idea of what the future holds for this company, can't wait for some announcements


----------



## hug (10 May 2008)

Hello,
New to the forum and just wondering about the level of interest. Anyone willing to declare how many shares they own? I just want to have an idea how much the "average" shareholders invest in this company. Thanks


----------



## Pommiegranite (10 May 2008)

hug said:


> Hello,
> New to the forum and just wondering about the level of interest. Anyone willing to declare how many shares they own? I just want to have an idea how much the "average" shareholders invest in this company. Thanks





Check out the 2007 annual report. Towards the end, it gives a breakdown by number of shareholders within each range.


----------



## shaunm (14 May 2008)

I may be completely wrong here, but does anyone think the current trading looks strange.
There's a whole stack of single sells for mostly small amounts from 4.30's up to 4.95ish. Quite different from the previous week's apparently normal looking trades.


----------



## Max_ob (14 May 2008)

hey PommieGranite. . . 


any comments on what is going on with the share price. . . you always have insight. . . 


holding Tzl from 5.05 . . . bought late. . . newbie at this so took a while to check Tzl out. . . 


getting close to my stop loss. . . .


----------



## shaunm (14 May 2008)

Hi Max.
Mate at the risk of sounding like a complete "smart ****" a stop loss on this stock is really a "stop gain"; the research on this one should explain why.


----------



## Max_ob (14 May 2008)

thanks Shauun,

gitters from a new-bee looking at preserving capital. . . .of which i need a lot more . . . 


the market can be scary. . .


----------



## Pommiegranite (14 May 2008)

Guys, it is plain to see how the SP is being toyed with by one party.

My take on things is that at the moment there is only one main buyer/seller who is selling to themselves and thereby pushing down the SP.

For example if you wanted to buy only $1600 worth, you could push the SP up by 14%!

This stock is highly illiquid and is getting more so day by day.

I wouldn't be concerned at all by the current SP, even if it dropped to $2.


----------



## shaunm (14 May 2008)

Max_ob said:


> thanks Shauun,
> 
> gitters from a new-bee looking at preserving capital. . . .of which i need a lot more . . .
> 
> ...




Mate I was exactly the same when I first saw the potential of this stock and bought in. A dropping price is not nice.
Anyway Pommiegranite gave me a good slappin' and made me toughen up.


----------



## grace (14 May 2008)

Pommiegranite said:


> Guys, it is plain to see how the SP is being toyed with by one party.
> 
> My take on things is that at the moment there is only one main buyer/seller who is selling to themselves and thereby pushing down the SP.
> 
> ...




I too have given up being stressed about the share price going down.  It is a bottem drawer for me and let the games play out in the meantime.


----------



## YELNATS (14 May 2008)

Pommiegranite said:


> Guys, it is plain to see how the SP is being toyed with by one party.
> 
> This stock is highly illiquid and is getting more so day by day.



Very illiquid! To mop up some excess cash I had in one trading account, I placed a small top-up buy order for only 279 units and it got filled over 3 tranches over nearly an hour!


----------



## Eddyl (15 May 2008)

I'm  new to this forum, but have been looking at TZL. The Intevia technology looks interesting, but I think some of the stuff pommie is saying is very extreme. Its great some big contracts are coming on, but I very much down that TZL will be the biggest company in the world, merely from smart fastening devices. 
  Why would the US reaction be so much different from Aussies?


----------



## shaunm (15 May 2008)

Few things eddy.

10 year patent on the Unique designs and own manufacturing base.
US Market (Auto, aerospace) is HUGE and way ahead of technology uptake compared to Oz.
NASDAQ is THE tech stock market; have a look at the companies and prices on the NASDAQ

Mr. Granite isn't the only believer. Our friends over on the HC forum are as equally excited.
OK maybe not THE biggest company in the world, but a huge potential.


----------



## JTLP (15 May 2008)

Word to the wise ShuanM.

HC is an extremely "excitable" forum. Every share on their is going to go to $100. Don't believe everything you read


----------



## shaunm (15 May 2008)

JTLP said:


> Word to the wise ShuanM.
> 
> HC is an extremely "excitable" forum. Every share on their is going to go to $100. Don't believe everything you read




Yes point taken. They seem to be given quite a free reign to make all sorts of predictions on HC. Some of it is backed up but it is definitely not monitored like here on ASF; which I do appreciate.


----------



## JTLP (16 May 2008)

shaunm said:


> Yes point taken. They seem to be given quite a free reign to make all sorts of predictions on HC. Some of it is backed up but it is definitely not monitored like here on ASF; which I do appreciate.




Touche! (as in too-shay not touchy) 

Although I do not hold TZL, I will be interested to see this Nasdaq listing. Does TZL have big clients booked in for big orders?


----------



## schnowzer (16 May 2008)

Can anyone actually explain to me how the price goes up and down when there is no volume traded.  It has always been a mystery to me.  Does the price drop to 1c if I sell my self a share for 1c or go up to $10 if I sell one for $10?

It is utterly bizarre, I have never understood how it works.

S


----------



## MangaNOID (16 May 2008)

JTLP said:


> Does TZL have big clients booked in for big orders?




Maybe have a look at TZL's past announcements. There a good read and should tell you all you need to know. Its a very good way to research a company!


----------



## YELNATS (16 May 2008)

schnowzer said:


> Does the price drop to 1c if I sell my self a share for 1c or go up to $10 if I sell one for $10?
> 
> S




The short answer is "yes", if you can afford the brokerage. Can be "window-dressing" by someone trying to influence the market for their later transactions.


----------



## Pommiegranite (16 May 2008)

MangaNOID said:


> Maybe have a look at TZL's past announcements. There a good read and should tell you all you need to know. Its a very good way to research a company!




And to add to this, it's best to go back as far as 2005 and read every announcement *in order, *and not just the quarerlies and annuals.

So many people get disheartened by the apparent lack of progress. By doing the above, one can make their own decision as to how much progress has been made.


----------



## shaunm (16 May 2008)

Boy it's a real arm wrestle today. Very low volume and buyers need to go 4.80's to get a piece. I picked up a few at 4.84 and had no luck with my offers in the 4.70s.
There's a chunk of buyers around the 4.50 mark....I don't like their chances.


----------



## shaunm (19 May 2008)

Big volume today (121699) I'd say the anticipation is building regarding DKR converting their holding in TZL and the impending NASDAQ listing. 
Could it be that buyers may be of the opinion that the opportunity to accumulate at sub $5 may be be fast running out; this is based on a survey of 1


----------



## Eddyl (20 May 2008)

shaunm said:


> Big volume today (121699) I'd say the anticipation is building regarding DKR converting their holding in TZL and the impending NASDAQ listing.
> Could it be that buyers may be of the opinion that the opportunity to accumulate at sub $5 may be be fast running out; this is based on a survey of 1




TZL has been down two days in a row. It doesn't seem like there is much excitement about the Nasdaq listing. Somehow I think some people on this thread might be slightly disappointed by its listing. Bad news for pommie, from what he says he has everything he owns in the company.


----------



## strayda11 (20 May 2008)

Eddyl, 

Firstly, TZ has been down (just) for the last few days after a big run from the late 3's in the past few weeks. 

Secondly, there remains no announcement regarding NASDAQ. When that does come, and there seems every indication it will be this year, stock under $5 will be hard to get. 

Thirdly, DKR have to convert sometime in the next few weeks, a considerable number of shares (unless sold off-market), and buyers are unlikely to chase prices much higher than current prices in the interim. 

And finally, as we get closer to NASDAQ listing (following the announcement), expect TZL to follow with greater disclosure on purchase orders, updated revenue models, etc to boost interest. Right now, they have been completely silent, and interest in TZ continues to remain strong. 

(Need I add directors purchases and market manipulation to this list?)

I think TZ will surprise to the upside in 12-18 months.


----------



## shaunm (20 May 2008)

Eddyl said:


> TZL has been down two days in a row. It doesn't seem like there is much excitement about the Nasdaq listing. Somehow I think some people on this thread might be slightly disappointed by its listing. Bad news for pommie, from what he says he has everything he owns in the company.




Eddy,
I don't follow your line of thought. The price has been in a fairly constant holding pattern but volume has increased significantly. I am of the opinion that interest is definitely building. On similar forums TZL is one of the more frequently discussed stocks.


Pommiegranite, are you feeling disappointed by the "listsing"??


----------



## Eddyl (20 May 2008)

shaunm said:


> Eddy,
> I don't follow your line of thought.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shaunm (20 May 2008)

Eddyl said:


> shaunm said:
> 
> 
> > Eddy,
> ...


----------



## strayda11 (20 May 2008)

Closed up a small amount- I think we have been seeing some accumulation around these levels, big change in volume over the last 1-2 weeks. 

Cheers.


----------



## Eddyl (22 May 2008)

Pommiegranite said:


> From my understanding, there will be an offer to us shareholders (at a small premium I expect) to take stock of our hands.
> 
> You can accept and be paid, or hold out for the transfer to NASDAQ, where upon you will receive equivilent stock in the new company.
> 
> ...




Hi Pommie,

I think that comsec uses a 3rd party company to trade shares internationally? Am I right in saying though, that there is a holding fee of 50-100USD a year? thats a hell of a lot in brokerage.


----------



## grace (22 May 2008)

Eddyl said:


> Hi Pommie,
> 
> I think that comsec uses a 3rd party company to trade shares internationally? Am I right in saying though, that there is a holding fee of 50-100USD a year? thats a hell of a lot in brokerage.




I posted many pages ago my discussion with Comsec.  When you tick the box to have shares listed on nasdaq, you only have to join comsec international trading to sell them.  I was advised by comsec to only join 6 wks before you were looking at selling, and no yearly fee incurred.  If you want to trade them, that will be a completely different story.  The cost was something like $65 per year to keep the account open (charged if no trades in 12 months).
Cheers Grace


----------



## Eddyl (23 May 2008)

grace said:


> I posted many pages ago my discussion with Comsec.  When you tick the box to have shares listed on nasdaq, you only have to join comsec international trading to sell them.  I was advised by comsec to only join 6 wks before you were looking at selling, and no yearly fee incurred.  If you want to trade them, that will be a completely different story.  The cost was something like $65 per year to keep the account open (charged if no trades in 12 months).
> Cheers Grace




Will it cost you anything to joing something like the us version of chess to actually hold the shares when they are converted? Do you have any idea how to do this?


----------



## grace (23 May 2008)

Eddyl said:


> Will it cost you anything to joing something like the us version of chess to actually hold the shares when they are converted? Do you have any idea how to do this?




I believe we will have a letter eventually from TZL (some time this year so I hear), and you either take the cash, or take shares on the nasdaq.  Once you have done the shares on the nasdaq tick, you can then download some international trading forms from comsec's website to join up prior to selling.  No fee to join as I was advised last.  Cheers Grace.


----------



## shaunm (23 May 2008)

grace said:


> I believe we will have a letter eventually from TZL (some time this year so I hear), and you either take the cash, or take shares on the nasdaq.




I am curius as to how many TZers here would actually take a cash offer for their holding?
As for me, I'm going to play on the NASDAQ!


----------



## Santoro (23 May 2008)

shaunm said:


> I am curius as to how many TZers here would actually take a cash offer for their holding?
> As for me, I'm going to play on the NASDAQ!




I believe that at this stage I would find it difficult to sell prior to the listing on the NASDAQ. TZL has plenty of opportunities being disruptive technology, alot could have happened that we don't know about in order to give early adopters an advantage by not disclosing who they are.

Then again I could be wrong, but the more thought I give TZL, it could make the gains by resources and energy not so great by comparison.


----------



## Pommiegranite (26 May 2008)

For newcomers, have a read of the 2006 shareholder presentation (30/11/06).

On one of the slides you will see the logos of many of the early adopters for Intevia.

This shareholder presentation was the last great presentation by TZ. Since then we have only been fed titbits.

The names of these companies alone make it worth holding onto TZ stock.

Any week now, the blackout will end and the light will be blinding.


----------



## YELNATS (27 May 2008)

shaunm said:


> I am curius as to how many TZers here would actually take a cash offer for their holding?
> As for me, I'm going to play on the NASDAQ!




Much would depend on the price offered. I find it difficult to believe they would offer much below $6 a share, otherwise it would be a no-brainer. At that price or above I may offload some, but keep the rest for the NASDAQ adventure ride.


----------



## grace (27 May 2008)

YELNATS said:


> Much would depend on the price offered. I find it difficult to believe they would offer much below $6 a share, otherwise it would be a no-brainer. At that price or above I may offload some, but keep the rest for the NASDAQ adventure ride.




If it was $20 I'd be tempted, but any less than that, the answer is no sale!  It will be my first o/s holding, so I'm fairly excited about that.


----------



## Eddyl (27 May 2008)

Pommiegranite said:


> For newcomers, have a read of the 2006 shareholder presentation (30/11/06).
> 
> On one of the slides you will see the logos of many of the early adopters for Intevia.
> 
> ...




You must have been waiting for the light for a while? You have the majority of your assets tied up in the company.
  I'm keen to see whether this company will run with the delistment imminent. Stock was up approx 4% today, but it is still a very illiquid share. Buying don't seem to be knocking at the doors.


----------



## Santoro (31 May 2008)

_Intevia  ® IFT was featured in actual applications on booths of four key Aerospace Early
Adopter Customers exhibiting at the show including:
• ANZES Design Engineering recently re-branded as Altitude, a major supplier of aircraft and component MRO (maintenance, repair and overhaul) services
demonstrated Intevia ® technology in a cabinet latch
• Heath Tecna displayed the Intevia ® Overhead Storage Compartment In-Line
Latch which demonstrated how the Intevia ® solution reduces weight
significantly on an aircraft. Heath Tecna is the foremost supplier of passenger
aircraft interiors and components worldwide.
• Precilec, one of the largest aerospace interior integrators in the aerospace
industry, displayed Intevia ® IFT in a seat actuation system, demonstrating
weight reduction and electronics integration
• A large Aerospace company, who requested not to be named at this time
featured Intevia ®-enabled access panels for aircraft in a secured area of their exhibit booth which demonstrated IFT guarding against unauthorized access_

After the news that Qantas was reducing routes, staff and speed to help counteract the increasing jet fuel price, this release back in April frequently referred to the weight reduction offered by Intevia fasteners, this factor along with the consideration to future design trands, one could assume sales could soon start to emerge in the airline sector. Any thoughts?


----------



## Pommiegranite (31 May 2008)

Santoro said:


> _Intevia  ® IFT was featured in actual applications on booths of four key Aerospace Early_
> _Adopter Customers exhibiting at the show including:_
> _• ANZES Design Engineering recently re-branded as Altitude, a major supplier of aircraft and component MRO (maintenance, repair and overhaul) services_
> _demonstrated Intevia ® technology in a cabinet latch_
> ...




Santoro,

Intevia has a longest lead time for commercialisation in the Aerospace industry. There is a lot of testing, red tape etc. I believe we won't see Intevia in commercial airliners until 2010.

Enterprise and Industrial will generate revenue for TZ in the short term i.e as I write.

Next week will be very interesting in that either DKR will convert or TZ will redeem the notes.


----------



## birdmanz (31 May 2008)

Pommiegranite said:


> Santoro,
> 
> Intevia has a longest lead time for commercialisation in the Aerospace industry. There is a lot of testing, red tape etc. I believe we won't see Intevia in commercial airliners until 2010.
> 
> ...





I can recall 2010 being the timetable for introduction into new models in aero too....although it was stated in the half yearly of the possibility of a high-value aerospace contract in 2008 with a large airframe manufacturer....so could very well add to the revenue backlog for nasdaq


----------



## brian70 (1 June 2008)

Hi guys,  I had created an account in ASF quite some time ago to check out if there were any TZLers.  Nothing much happening.  I see there are a few converts now.  Nice going.  Refreshing to read other views.

I'm a believer and will be holding for the next couple of years.


----------



## Eddyl (2 June 2008)

Has anyone else noticed that TZ Limited has been suspiciously quiet of late. It has not made an anouncement since 5/5/08. Does TZL have a history of releasing market sensitive data as they become aware, or do you think they are holding off before ASX delistment.


----------



## zaal (2 June 2008)

Your prayers have been answered. A notice has just been posted!
dkr oasis note redemption. This will hopefully be the precursor to many more announcements.

Zaal


----------



## Pommiegranite (2 June 2008)

zaal said:


> Your prayers have been answered. A notice has just been posted!
> dkr oasis note redemption. This will hopefully be the precursor to many more announcements.
> 
> Zaal




Underwritten too to a tune of $7.4million

Eddyl...maybe you should advise them that they are making a mistake.


----------



## MangaNOID (2 June 2008)

I don't understand why they haven't already converted all of their bond notes into shares. was there a limit on how many could be converted over certain period of time?
or could they now covert all the remaining $7.4m in to shares in the next 14 days and hold them? if so why haven't they done this already? 
will we see a flood of shares on the market for us to snap up in the next two weeks?


----------



## schnowzer (3 June 2008)

I'm always at a loss as to what the DKR shennanigans will do to the SP.  I can understand the holding off of announcements but what difference do DKR make?


----------



## Pommiegranite (3 June 2008)

MangaNOID said:


> I don't understand why they haven't already converted all of their bond notes into shares. was there a limit on how many could be converted over certain period of time?
> or could they now covert all the remaining $7.4m in to shares in the next 14 days and hold them? if so why haven't they done this already?
> will we see a flood of shares on the market for us to snap up in the next two weeks?




DKR actually have another 1.5 years to convert bonds into shares providing that TZ didn't excercise their option to redeem the remaining notes (which they have now announced yesterday)

So now DKR have only until June 17th to convert, or TZ will take them back.

As for DKR dumping $7.4 million worth of shares onto the market, it is not possible in one go as there are not enough buyres. They may drip feed over the next few months until they run out. Either way, I wouldn't determine my buying strategy on what a 3rd party may or may not do.


----------



## Pommiegranite (3 June 2008)

schnowzer said:


> I'm always at a loss as to what the DKR shennanigans will do to the SP. I can understand the holding off of announcements but what difference do DKR make?




It's quite straightforward.

DKR had a possible $20million worth of shares. If someone with such a large % of the sahre registry was determined to profit take and sell these shares, what do you think the effect on the SP would be?

Or more to the point, what do you think the effect on the share price would be if this major seller is out of the equation?


----------



## Pommiegranite (4 June 2008)

Ok...could today be a landmark day?

We have been threatening a breakout for a few days now, and the buy side is longer than I can remember.

Once again...should DKR decide to profit take, then we could be stopped in our tracks.


----------



## Eddyl (4 June 2008)

I don't understand why DKR would want to sell the converted bonds? Wouldn't they want to hold onto more shares, if the prospects of this company are to be believed.


----------



## shaunm (4 June 2008)

Perhaps they are happy to take a short term profit, perhaps they don't focus on long term.
I hope they sell them as I and quite a few others wouldn't mind picking them up, at the right price of course (under $5 is nice).


----------



## Pommiegranite (5 June 2008)

shaunm said:


> Perhaps they are happy to take a short term profit, perhaps they don't focus on long term.
> I hope they sell them as I and quite a few others wouldn't mind picking them up, at the right price of course (under $5 is nice).




Exactly Shaunm. Hedge funds think in different ways to you and I.

This is going to be a VERY interesting month.


----------



## Eddyl (10 June 2008)

Does anybody have a heads up on when TZL will delist from the ASX and commence listment on the NASDAQ? Must be anyday now? 

Similarly alot of people seem to talk about contracts with big companies (boeing etc), but, alot of this is not directly released to the market via company announcements. Instead its based of alot of hear say from what I gather. Thoughts?


----------



## shaunm (10 June 2008)

Some people are suggesting that they aren't releasing these announcements as the customers are requesting confidentiality for being early adoptes of the technology.
Ohers are suggesting they are keeping the announcements quiet until the likes of DKR have decided what they will do with their remaining shares.
Who knows?????


----------



## Pommiegranite (10 June 2008)

http://www.marketheadquarters.net

Interview with David Feber just released. He answers all of those questions, and if his prediction of aquiring several % of a $50billion market over the next few years are fulfilled, then *we are talking a share price of between $500-$1000. (*Personally, I believe he is being conservative)

If you want to accuse anyone of ramping....accuse the CEO!


----------



## grace (10 June 2008)

Pommiegranite said:


> http://www.marketheadquarters.net
> 
> If you want to accuse anyone of ramping....accuse the CEO!




CEO hoping to achieve turnover in the billions per year.  The interview was very bullish indeed.  TZ technology can be applied in just about anything, and that is I guess the strenght of the company.

CEO mentioned that Australian's are not big on technology companies, and should get more recognition in America.....hope so!

We must be close to a nasdaq announcement, otherwise, won't make it before Christmas.  I disclose holdings for some 2 years I guess.....


----------



## Pommiegranite (10 June 2008)

grace said:


> CEO hoping to achieve turnover in the billions per year. The interview was very bullish indeed. TZ technology can be applied in just about anything, and that is I guess the strenght of the company.
> 
> CEO mentioned that Australian's are not big on technology companies, and should get more recognition in America.....hope so!
> 
> We must be close to a nasdaq announcement, otherwise, won't make it before Christmas. I disclose holdings for some 2 years I guess.....




Not long now Grace. Soon, those with the vision to look beyond the resource sector will be rewarded in a way that no resource stock can.

It was good to hear DF reiterate that the present economic conditions do not negatively affect TZ's business model due to Intevia impriving effieciency, lower costs, security requirements, and a reduction in complexity.


----------



## YELNATS (10 June 2008)

Pommiegranite said:


> http://www.marketheadquarters.net
> 
> then *we are talking a share price of between $500-$1000. (*Personally, I believe he is being conservative)




Interesting price forecast Pommie, is this based on the possibility of a share consolidation when the transfer to Nasdaq occurs. ie. 1 for 5 or 1 for 10, etc.? eg. if you hold 500 shares now you may end up with 100 or 50 on Nasdaq. 

Sometimes companies on the US exchanges like to have their shares quoted in multiples of US$10 for corporate prestige reasons.

I hold TZL and always interested in your comments.


----------



## Pommiegranite (11 June 2008)

YELNATS said:


> Interesting price forecast Pommie, is this based on the possibility of a share consolidation when the transfer to Nasdaq occurs. ie. 1 for 5 or 1 for 10, etc.? eg. if you hold 500 shares now you may end up with 100 or 50 on Nasdaq.
> 
> Sometimes companies on the US exchanges like to have their shares quoted in multiples of US$10 for corporate prestige reasons.
> 
> I hold TZL and always interested in your comments.




This is not my forecast. They are just figures extrapolated from David Feber's comments. No I have not based them on any share consolidation on share split.

Have you listened to the interview?

DF has also gone as far as saying that the reason why the SP is languishing is that tech stocks just aren't appreciated on the ASX. He also said it is a great opportunity for investors to get in at the bottom.


----------



## YELNATS (11 June 2008)

Pommiegranite said:


> This is not my forecast. They are just figures extrapolated from David Feber's comments. No I have not based them on any share consolidation on share split.
> 
> Have you listened to the interview?




Hi Pommie, yes I did listen to the David Feber interview which, unless I missed it, didn't include any comment about possible share prices. 

I'm just a little intrigued by the forecast of a $500 - $1000 share price and by which process of "extrapolation" it was arrived at.

On the subject of share prices, I note that back in January you mentioned,

Quote: 

I would expect that by the next quaterterly research report from Duttons, this price target would be revised to $30+, as a 'Strong buy' as opposed to 'Strong speculative buy'.

Unquote.

I'm not trying to deny the possibility of a $500 - $1000 sp, I'm just interested in the logic of it all.

regards YN


----------



## Pommiegranite (12 June 2008)

YELNATS said:


> Hi Pommie, yes I did listen to the David Feber interview which, unless I missed it, didn't include any comment about possible share prices.
> 
> I'm just a little intrigued by the forecast of a $500 - $1000 share price and by which process of "extrapolation" it was arrived at.
> 
> ...




Yelnats,

Firstly, usually any managment of any company wouldn't be so naive as to give SP targets. As we all know, the share price of any company is at the mercy of macro views such as recession/depression/price of oil/housing market/credit crunch..etc etc

Management have no control over how the public control their emotions.

All of the above affects the forward p/e of a company i.e how many times forecast earnings investors are prepared to pay.

So, on that basis, all management can talk is about their own specific business  i.e what they forecast to capture in revenue/profit. From this we can estimate what p/e the market will assign to the nature of a company and then work out a share price target

*Forecast Net Profit / Shares on Issue X Forecast Price Earnings Ratio = Share Price*

So to work out the Forecast Net Profit, we were given a clue by David Feber.

He said that he expects TZ to capture several % of a $50 billion per annum market within several years.

What does he mean by the word several? Does he mean '3' or does he mean '9'? I would guess anywhere in between as he has no way of knowing for sure. Let's assume he means 5% in 5 years.

Also note that his $50 billion market  is from an outdated but very detailed piece of research by the Freedonia group in 2004. In this report it stated that the market was growing at 4.8% per annum through to 2013.

That would mean the market in 5 years from now would be closer to $76billion.

Now if TZ capture this 'several'% ('5'%) of this market by 2013, it would mean that TZ would generate around $3.8billion in 2013.

So if we assume that 1/3 of this $3.8billion is our net profit (could be higher as Intevia is a very high margin product), then we have a net profit of $1.27 billion.

*$1.27 billion / 70million shares (Increase on current registry) x Forecast P/E of 40 (Tech average for mature company - Google has a p/e of 50) = Share price of $726 US*

The big question is how much is several. Could it mean TZ capture 9% over 3 years, or 3% over 9 years?

Either way we end up with a share price in the hundreds and likely hundreds times current share price.


----------



## Sean K (12 June 2008)

Pommiegranite said:


> *$1.27 billion / 70million shares (Increase on current registry) x Forecast P/E of 40 (Tech average for mature company - Google has a p/e of 50) = Share price of $726 US*



PG, my only issue is with the dilution factor of the company at this point. By the time it actually gets to making any money won't it have diluted somewhat more?

(Disclaimer: I have read the last 5 posts and know nothing of the company. Yet.)


----------



## Eddyl (12 June 2008)

I think one of the problems pommie is that you are being very aggressive in your estimates. Several is more likely to mean *3% than 5%*... CEO are generally more optimistic about their prospects then the market.

 Similarly, google is an international widely known company, TZ Limited will never be this. Even if it becomes the largest supplier of intelligent fastening, it will not be a household brand, I would not apply a 40 p/e ratio to the company. *You are probably better applying a P/e of a start up on the nasdaq, as this is what the company will be.*


Similarly the size of the market you suggest is definately going to be impacted by marco factors as you suggest. Yes TZ Limited will save money, but larger companies will produce less in an economic slow down, whether it be doors or planes. This means that the *industry as a whole will shrink*... it may not effect the percent of the industry TZL catch, but it will effect the size of the industry as whole. 

Similarly, you say the product works on a high margin. How is this margin affected by rising commodity prices? *Moreover where are you actually drawing these margins from?*

Lastly have you considered that like with any tech stock, unless you can constantly innovate, you will not stay ahead of the game. It is simple economic theory, if there is a market where massive profits are being made, suppliers will quickly switch into this industry. Yes they might provide inferior items to TZL and yes they might lose the first mover advantages. But the important thing to consider is it is very hard to predict the success of tech stocks moving forward, because they do rely on this constant innovation. This is not to say TZL cannot but it will not be as smooth sailing as you suggest.

All in all, I hold TZL. I believe in the company, and I believe the nasdaq listing will be a good thing. I'm hoping for a stock price of $10, which I would welcome from their current price of $4. However Pommie, and I mean this in offence, because you seem one of the best research people on this thread about the company, you do have a tendency to overstate the benefits of TZL.


----------



## Pommiegranite (12 June 2008)

kennas said:


> PG, my only issue is with the dilution factor of the company at this point. By the time it actually gets to making any money won't it have diluted somewhat more?
> 
> (Disclaimer: I have read the last 5 posts and know nothing of the company. Yet.)




Kennas, currently there are 45 million shares on issue. Fully diluted, I believe we are looking at 55million. I used 70million to take care of any further dilution i.e IPO and further employee options.

One thing we have to remember is that from next month, TZ will be generating its own revenue (if it hasn't already from Intevia Enterprise).

This is not like a resource stock where there are huge capital outlays until revenue can be generated in future years.


Eddyl, regarding you post: theres one thing having an opinion (which is fine) or asking a questions, but theres another when it is posted in a manner which demonstrates lack of understanding and unwillingness to understand at the same time.

You obviously have no idea of what a p/e actually is, let alone on a high growth tech stocks. Perhaps....we should apply a P/E of around 200 such as First Solar, which is not a household name either?

 Generally high growth stocks have very high p/e upon initial take up by the market (as everyone wants a piece of the cake early), only to drift down as the stock matures. You seem to think a p/e develops in the opposite direction...very strange!

Margins...If you read the company announcements, you would have your answer. Read them...and then question me. The market can make mincemeat out of people who don't do their own research.

No..TZ won't be a household name. I wan't aware it has to be to be successful. Who's the leading nut and bolt manufacturer? You don't know? I guess that means you don't believe nuts and bolts are successful products?

Regarding your question on competitivness..HAVE YOU DONE ANY RESEARCH WHASOEVER??? Even the last announcement (interview) will tell you that there are several hundred patents in place.

Eddyl....seriously dude....you can only truly find comfort with your investment it you do some research. Happy reading


----------



## Eddyl (12 June 2008)

Hi Pommie,

I did not mean to get you angry. Just some observations and I guess a bit of devils advocate. However, I still maintain that alot of your views seem to only see TZL in rose coloured glasses.

  I'm slightly offended you make the assumption that I have not done my research. I would not have invested my hard won capital if this was not the case.
  To address your post in sections I'll begin:
1) P/e ratio.
 I am very familiar with what a P/E ratio is, and its defintion. However, maybe I was being ambiguous in my point. So I'll restate it differently, Google and TZL are not the same company... you cannot make comparisons of fundametal ratios based on companies which are in no way similar other than they are both listed on the NASDAQ and both tech stocks. You need to compare apples to apples. Make this assumption based on other intelligent fastening companies, or something in their vein.

They make a very similar point here:
http://www.investopedia.com/terms/p/price-earningsratio.asp

_"However, the P/E ratio doesn't tell us the whole story by itself. It's usually more useful to compare the P/E ratios of one company to other companies in the same industry, to the market in general or against the company's own historical P/E. It would not be useful for investors using the P/E ratio as a basis for their investment to compare the P/E of a technology company (high P/E) to a utility company (low P/E) as each industry has much different growth prospects. "_

2) My question about margins was based on the fundamental principle that TZL has not yet released to the market very much about the real margins it will make with intevia. Last year it had a trading revenue of 15,865,000 for instance. It is a long jump to a billion per year. Its earnings per share were -30.25 cents.
  My criticism of your analysis was that you are basing alot of it off conjecture, and media interviews from the CEO. Alot of TZ's success is yet to be proven, and your sources do not seem the most reliable.

3)Similarly, a tech stock to be successful over the long term has to be innovative. This is exactly what companies such as google have done. Just look at the gamut of products they have released to the market. I am aware that TZL have patents, but like all patents these run out, depending on where the patent exists it does not protect the idea internationally.  
  I suggest you do somemore reading on patents at a cursory level here.
http://www.ipaustralia.gov.au/patents/what_innovation.shtml

  I once again afirm that I believe in this company and where it will go, but I reiterate that I think you are very aggressive in your predictions for its prospects.


----------



## Pommiegranite (12 June 2008)

Eddyl said:


> Hi Pommie,
> 
> I did not mean to get you angry. Just some observations and I guess a bit of devils advocate. However, I still maintain that alot of your views seem to only see TZL in rose coloured glasses.
> 
> I'm slightly offended you make the assumption that I have not done my research. I would not have invested my hard won capital if this was not the case. .




You have either done no research or really just don't get it. It's not that difficult mate. 



Eddyl said:


> To address your post in sections I'll begin:
> 1) P/e ratio.
> I am very familiar with what a P/E ratio is, and its defintion. However, maybe I was being ambiguous in my point. So I'll restate it differently, Google and TZL are not the same company... you cannot make comparisons of fundametal ratios based on companies which are in no way similar other than they are both listed on the NASDAQ and both tech stocks. You need to compare apples to apples. Make this assumption based on other intelligent fastening companies, or something in their vein.
> 
> ...




Lol..thanks for the investopedia link. I'll save it in my favourites. Your points are ridiculous. TZ are a tech stock. Google is a tech stock. The p/e is assigned by the market based on future earning potential. Have a look at what p/e's high growth tech stocks command.

*As for comments about comparing TZ to other Intelligent fastening companies...this point proves that you just don't get it. *Can anyone else enlighten this unenlightenable person?



Eddyl said:


> 2) My question about margins was based on the fundamental principle that TZL has not yet released to the market very much about the real margins it will make with intevia. Last year it had a trading revenue of 15,865,000 for instance. It is a long jump to a billion per year. Its earnings per share were -30.25 cents.
> My criticism of your analysis was that you are basing alot of it off conjecture, and media interviews from the CEO. Alot of TZ's success is yet to be proven, and your sources do not seem the most reliable.
> .




So you base future performance of a new technology on past financial success? How freaking ridiculous can you get. In that way no invention/idea would ever gain traction. Next you'll be telling us that Microsoft were a $billion company since before the advent of money.



Eddyl said:


> 3)Similarly, a tech stock to be successful over the long term has to be innovative. This is exactly what companies such as google have done. Just look at the gamut of products they have released to the market. I am aware that TZL have patents, but like all patents these run out, depending on where the patent exists it does not protect the idea internationally.
> I suggest you do somemore reading on patents at a cursory level here.
> http://www.ipaustralia.gov.au/patents/what_innovation.shtml
> 
> .




I suggest you stop suggesting and do some research on TZ's patents, where they are held and how long they are in place for.




Eddyl said:


> I once again afirm that I believe in this company and where it will go, but I reiterate that I think you are very aggressive in your predictions for its prospects.




Eddyl, I truly feel sorry for you. How you can invest in a company which you know nothing about is beyond me. I just hope the penny drops before you get taken to the cleaners.


----------



## Eddyl (12 June 2008)

Ok first off: unenlightenable, is not actually a word. I thought you could use the help. =) DYOR and all that.


1) _"thanks for the investopedia link. I'll save it in my favourites"_

You're welcome. The Price to earnings ratio is not a fundamentally complex concept. I can provide you with any number of sources, but they will say the same thing. I'm not sure what you are driving at here?

2)"TZ are a tech stock. Google is a tech stock."
Perhaps you are not getting what I am driving at here. 
*Google's mission statement:* "Google's mission is to organize the world's information and make it universally accessible and useful."
http://www.google.com/corporate/index.html

*TZ Limited business summary: *The TZ Group maintains its high growth and earning potential through the continuous development and commercialisation of  breakthrough technology innovations.
http://www.tzlimited.com/aboutus/
or as aspect huntley defines it's principle activity:
The development and licensing of intellectual property particularly, Intelligent Fastening, Assembly Enabling and FutureWall technologies through Telezygology, Inc; Providing a full service capability in product development and engineering services through PDT Group. Additionally a significant electronic and software engineering capability has been established. 

This are fundamentally two very different things. It is hard to compare P/E ratios within the same industry, let alone between two business with *very different business *models.


3)"Have a look at what p/e's high growth tech stocks command."

I think I have address this above, but lets do case study. Look at Challenger Financial Services Group Limited(CGF) and Perpetual Limited(PPT). Both diversified financials, moreover both largely in the same business. Certainly more so than google and TZL.

P/E of  CGF: 6.60
P/E of Perpetual: 14.60

There is a difference in the ratio in the magnitudeof  1:2.21 recurring. These are companies which have a ot more in common than google and TZL.

4) "So you base future performance of a new technology on past financial success?"
I obviously think TZL would be successful or I would not have bought into the company. But I reiterate that TZL has a ot to prove before it is a billion dollar company. First of all becoming a profitable business, and second of all increasing its trading revenue from $15,865,000 to billions of dollars. To give you an example it would have to increase its current trading revenue approximately 6300% to be generating 1 billion dollars.

I am happy to maintain this discussion with you Pommie, as long as it is a discussion and not a personal attack. This is a forum to discuss ideas about TZL. I respect a ot of what you say, there is no need to personally slander me.

Before you play the markets, you might want to first consider investing in a dictionary.

Regards,

Eddy.


----------



## Pommiegranite (12 June 2008)

Eddyl said:


> Ok first off: unenlightenable, is not actually a word. I thought you could use the help. =) DYOR and all that.
> 
> 
> 1) _"thanks for the investopedia link. I'll save it in my favourites"_
> ...




What I am driving at here is that the is no need to provide a link to what the definition of P/E is. Thanks for your offer to provide sources, but there is no need as I do know how to work a web browser. 

Yes a P/E is not the be all and end all as to what a company is worth. I never said anything different. However, it still the best ratio when viewing sentiment towards a particular stock. Do you have something better which the investment world is not aware of?



Eddyl said:


> 2)"TZ are a tech stock. Google is a tech stock."
> Perhaps you are not getting what I am driving at here.
> *Google's mission statement:* "Google's mission is to organize the world's information and make it universally accessible and useful."
> http://www.google.com/corporate/index.html
> ...




TZ's vision from the 2007 AGM (which by the way is available for those wish to *research* the company):

_*A world proliferated with Internet-enabled remotely*_
_*controlled intelligent fasteners, locks, latches and*_
_*actuators able to sense their environment, control*_
_*other circuits and communicate and be managed*_​_*through the Internet all based on TZ’s Intevia*__* ®*_
_*products and platforms*_​ 

This is in every way as big a vision as Google's. Do Google have competitors? Yes. Do TZ? No​ 
As for your Aspect Huntley information, seeing it mentions 'Telezygology' it goes to show that it is at least 4 years out of date. But then, you would have known that had you *researched* the company.​ 




Eddyl said:


> 3)"Have a look at what p/e's high growth tech stocks command."​
> I think I have address this above, but lets do case study. Look at Challenger Financial Services Group Limited(CGF) and Perpetual Limited(PPT). Both diversified financials, moreover both largely in the same business. Certainly more so than google and TZL.​
> P/E of CGF: 6.60
> P/E of Perpetual: 14.60​
> ...





Your 'case study' is typical of your *research*. It does not take into account age,revenue,profit nor Market Cap. In short your 'case study' is useless.​ 



Eddyl said:


> I obviously think TZL would be successful or I would not have bought into the company. But I reiterate that TZL has a ot to prove before it is a billion dollar company. First of all becoming a profitable business, and second of all increasing its trading revenue from $15,865,000 to billions of dollars. To give you an example it would have to increase its current trading revenue approximately 6300% to be generating 1 billion dollars..​





AND your point is..that it can't be done? Here's a a few words for when you do eventually get around to doing some *research*: 'Disruptive Techonology' and 'Ubiquitous Computing'.​ 



Eddyl said:


> I am happy to maintain this discussion with you Pommie, as long as it is a discussion and not a personal attack. This is a forum to discuss ideas about TZL. I respect a ot of what you say, there is no need to personally slander me.


 
Eddy, this is not about slandering you. It is about you not having done enough *research* on TZ before having invested in them. I have given my reasons as to why I have invested in them, and its not to achieve a miserly $10 price target from a stock which aims to have an impact on the way we live our lives. 

All of the facts which I have provided are freely available in the public domain. I will happily discuss further once you have read through the announcements.​


----------



## Sean K (13 June 2008)

Interesting discussion above, and yes, let's continue to be civil.  

I note the $15, 12 mth valuation been put on it as a 'strong speculative buy' by some US analyst. I can't seem to actually find the report. Maybe it's in the thread somewhere, will check.

Just throwing around a few S&R lines here and it looks to be tracking generally sidways at the moment between $4.00 and $5.00 with some more recent short term support at $4.50. Will be interesting to see if that upward support line is respected which could drive up through $5.00, but it's a little tenuous. A potential breakout when/if it approached $5.00 again.


----------



## Sean K (13 June 2008)

Pommiegranite said:


> http://www.marketheadquarters.net
> 
> Interview with David Feber just released. He answers all of those questions, and if his prediction of aquiring several % of a $50billion market over the next few years are fulfilled, then *we are talking a share price of between $500-$1000. (*Personally, I believe he is being conservative)
> 
> If you want to accuse anyone of ramping....accuse the CEO!



This link takes me to the Market HQ website, but I can't find the interview. Any clues?

Without actually hearing it, I assume the $50b market is for normal dumb bolts and screws, and not the 'intelligent' ones. I couldn't find the costs of the intelligent fasteners, you need to call the company, but how much more are these things going to cost? I assume quite a deal more. 10 times? 20 times? Interesting that he thinks that several % of industry is going to choose to spend that sort of money for a more efficient lock, or bolt. 

Perhaps the $50b market is just in the areas that the technology will be adapted readily, such as aerospace and defence? Looking forward to finding the interview...

Anyone who heard it have an opinion there?

They're winning lots of nice trophies, but they do need to convert that into winning revenue, which I'm sure they will, but how much? Forecasted revenue seems a little vague at the moment. What we do know is that they are currently losing quite a bit of money, which I'm sure this several % of a $50b industry will fix rather quickly.  

And, just my 2c on pe's and a comparison with Google. While they are both 'tech', isn't Google an internet company, while this has propriatary technology to make remote control locks and bolts, and furniture? Looks like completely different business models to me. Perhaps we need to find a closer peer in the tech sector to do a fairer comparison.


----------



## Roddry (13 June 2008)

The interview with David Feber on the Marketheadquarters website has been removed.

    Very odd???


----------



## Pommiegranite (13 June 2008)

kennas said:


> This link takes me to the Market HQ website, but I can't find the interview. Any clues?
> 
> Without actually hearing it, I assume the $50b market is for normal dumb bolts and screws, and not the 'intelligent' ones. I couldn't find the costs of the intelligent fasteners, you need to call the company, but how much more are these things going to cost? I assume quite a deal more. 10 times? 20 times? Interesting that he thinks that several % of industry is going to choose to spend that sort of money for a more efficient lock, or bolt.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the chart Kennas.

To address your points one by one

1) Without having paid the $4k for Freedonia report, I assume it is referring to a $50billion market for traditional fastenings. I can't dispute the figure, however, just looking at the numner of fastenings that were used in my house and car, I cannot for the life of me believe a figure of $50billion is anything but conservative.

One thing we have to remember about Intelligent fastening is that it will increase this market value. For example if a plane currently uses 10,000 $1 cast iron fasteners i.e $10k worth, and then TZ come along with Intevia which is twice as expensive ($20k) but reduces weight and increases security and saves maintenance time, then we can see that the market has just increased.

There are many such examples as the above. Dickory Ruddock also patented an intelligent fastening for wine bottles. Surely corks weren't included in the Freedonia report. The benefit of this application is that if used in bars/clubs, it would automatically measure exact servings and also log which bartender served what. Not only does this have security benefits, but can also be developped into an automatic stock management/purchasing system.

Another example is the tool paths required in automobiles to allow mechanics to service vehicles. If the fastenings were automatic, these tool paths would not be required and thereby save car manufacturers cost. These manufacturers would pay more for fastenings if it means a saving of costs in other areas.

The above 3 examples are the premise behind Intevia, when I say that it can change the way we live our lives and therefore increase this $50billion market beyond what us mere mortals thought imaginable. 

2) The interview has 'disappeared', but the link to it still appears in TZ's website which is very strange. It isn't the first strange thing I have seen with TZ. Maybe because it wan't announced to the market?

3) Cash: TZ raised $24million and have just had the redemption of DKR's convertible notes underwritten. For a 'shot in the dark' company to raise these kind of funds when other companies are having trouble finding funding, really gives us a clue as to what the funders found when they did their DD.

Yes TZ are spending money. As they have stated when the funds were received from QVT, that it will be used to commercialize Intevia. From next month, when the Larson Doors shipment is made, we can expect TZ to be cashflow positive.

4) Business models. I only used Google as a NASDAQ example. There are smaller companies with p/es in the hundreds and bigger (Microsoft) with p/es in the 'teens. It is very difficult to find a comparison to TZ as it is a disruptive technology. The closest I have found is First Solar (FSLR) which has gone from a $1.5billion company to $20 billion (p/e 180) company in 18 months. This is based on the revolutionary thin film solar technology. However, even they have competitors. TZ do not.

The bottom line, is that TZ's technology has to be worth more than the $4.60 which it is trading at. Intevia is a great Australian invention which is unfortunately appreciated by the Oz market.


----------



## Eddyl (13 June 2008)

kennas said:


> Interesting discussion above, and yes, let's continue to be civil.
> 
> I note the $15, 12 mth valuation been put on it as a 'strong speculative buy' by some US analyst.




This is a good point Kennas. $15 valuation by a company, is alot less than $1000. I'd say there has been some very different assumptions made.
  I have always maintained that I think the potential for this company is great. But alot of its prospects are speculative.

Pommie, I was under the impression that intevia products will be alot more expensive than an average bolt. Can you clarify the expect price?


----------



## Pommiegranite (13 June 2008)

Eddyl said:


> This is a good point Kennas. $15 valuation by a company, is alot less than $1000. I'd say there has been some very different assumptions made.
> I have always maintained that I think the potential for this company is great. But alot of its prospects are speculative.
> 
> Pommie, I was under the impression that intevia products will be alot more expensive than an average bolt. Can you clarify the expect price?




Eddyl...you may have noted that Kennas quoted a $15 *12 *month target. 'My' target was based on DF's % market capture estimate in *several years.*

Intevia won't replace ALL nuts and bolts. I've got no idea as to what they will sell at in quantity. Some of the fasteners are currently available as demonstrations for $100-$1000. Obviously in quantity, they will be much much cheaper.

The nickel/titanium alloy is much stronger than traditional fastenings and has been tested as having a much longer life, as well as having the other benefits which I have mentioned.


----------



## flixington (13 June 2008)

The price was available some time ago on their website. It ranges from $155-$250 price range I think, for the system. Pommie? 

While I think it is overly bullish to expect a $700 SP I still am very bullish on TZ. However I have seem many brilliant patents fail because the company/individual has failed to convert the fundamentals into a commercially viable business. Any number of things can go wrong, speculation is for newbies. 

That said, all one can do is punt based on the fundamentals. While TZ is losing money now, it could make alot more money in the future. That is why we are all here. The various applications of Intevia seem highly beneficial. Going back to pommies point on the bartending patent; i have a little insight into this industry. 

The bar I work at currently is a big place. We pour alot of premium drinks, into egg cups (a term used for 30ml measure.) We have a stock variance of about $2000 a week. That's $50,000 a year which is not including the price mark up to the customer. Works out at about $100,000 a year. If intevia products could reduce that stock variance, similar to the electronic system of pouring shots but more discreet, then that industry alone is enough to make intevia profitable. 

However that is the idea and the idea only. TZ hardly has the manpower to focus on all potential fastening industries at once... That is why I still remain highly cautious with my money. 

PS: I bet you my friend and I could hack intevia products at the moment, would hate to see all the windows and panels in your superyacht to all come unstack simulataneously.... That is one of my main concerns also and something that was pointed out by my friend.


----------



## Pommiegranite (13 June 2008)

flixington said:


> The price was available some time ago on their website. It ranges from $155-$250 price range I think, for the system. Pommie?
> 
> While I think it is overly bullish to expect a $700 SP I still am very bullish on TZ. However I have seem many brilliant patents fail because the company/individual has failed to convert the fundamentals into a commercially viable business. Any number of things can go wrong, speculation is for newbies.
> 
> ...




I would assume that for those applications where security is paramount, TZ would have taken care of this. Afterall, they have been developing their products over a number of years. 

Regarding Intevia's application in yachts, I don't believe it will be the kind of application where one could access locking and unlocking from the other side of the world. Maybe your friend could access the service logs, but what would he do with them? 

On that subject, would you or your friend could hack into my ASF account and post something on here prove your claim?

"TZ hardly has the manpower to focus on all potential fastening industries at once... That is why I still remain highly cautious with my money"

Hate to use the 'R' word again..but TZ have stated on numerous occasions as to which applications they are focusing on and when.  

They have also stated where the manpower is coming from. 10 points is you can tell me which announcement that was in.


----------



## Pommiegranite (13 June 2008)

DF's interview is now available for download for those with the bandwith. Why a 12 minute MP3 interview has to be 22MB, I don't know.

http://www.tz.net/audio/080605_marketheadquarters.mp3


----------



## flixington (13 June 2008)

I have done my research and know which industries they plan to focus on. My point merely was, that what makes this technology so exciting and universal, cannot be implemented right away and across the board. That has to be factored into the SP. And without proper implementation it is easy to see an idea like this flounder. 

Pommie while you seem extremely confident in this stock surely you can understand the risks involved? Best laid plans of mice and men often go awry...

My hope is to see this stock grow. But I am aware and consenting to the risks. No amount of research will foresee the future, we are all taking a punt... a very educated punt albeit.

PS: I am not going to engage in illegal activity in order to prove a claim. Aussie stock forums runs of a typical phpp forum setup, retrieval of password by hacking into your email is easy enough, or a straight out stealing of your password. I could upload a trojan to your computer through an analyst chart. etc. Point is anything on the internet is hackable, that includes online banking. Whether it becomes a reality is pointless speculation, it represents merely another risk.


----------



## shaunm (13 June 2008)

Pommiegranite said:


> DF's interview is now available for download for those with the bandwith. Why a 12 minute MP3 interview has to be 22MB, I don't know.
> 
> http://www.tz.net/audio/080605_marketheadquarters.mp3




Thanks for digging up the link.

It was getting towards the end and I as worried that there was no mention of the NASDA listing but was reassured to hear of it in the last minute or so.

Great story and huge potential for the long term holder.


----------



## Pommiegranite (13 June 2008)

Of course there are risks to everything in life, not just investments. However, really all we can do is try to get the risk/reward ratio to suit each of us.

As TZ are already in production, the risk is minimized. This is not reflected in the market cap. Nor is the potential upside. 

I have already posted before that in the resource sector, a stock which is starting to produce from a massive resource would be rated much more highly than a company still engaging in exploration, aquiring JORC status, prefeasibility studies, bank feasibility studies etc etc.

In the resource sector their are even risks to a company in production ie price of metals due to supply/demand/competition, capital expenditure, operational costs. There is a very long lead time to production in resource, by which time who knows whether it would even be viable to extract the ore. Then there are also economic factors.

Although TZ has risks like what you have mentioned, I really do believe that they are now minimal. TZ's second generation of Intevia fasteners have been tested and now developed for specific applications through JVs with the customers. Larson Doors wouldn't have signed a purchase order otherwise. Of course a purchase order is not a legally binding contract, so I guess they could pull the plug, but these kind of risks are everywhere in the business world.

I prefer to have faith with a company which has spent the best part of 10 years developing and bringing their business plan (I admit it has changed over the years) to fruition. 

You say that this technology cannot be implemented right away and across the board. I say to you that it already has been implemented in some sectors, and will be across the board as soon as management can scale up operations. We also have to bear in mind that some applications have a design and test cycle of 3 years (eg aerospace). 

It seems as though you have invested for the same reasons as I, which is good to hear. So many people really underestimate the potential of this technology and live in a 'too good to be true world'.

I can put my hand on my heart and say, that throughout these turbulent times, I can sleep easy with my investment in TZ. This certainly wasn't the case when I was holding resource stocks.

Here's a reminder of what TZ had to say about the launch of Intevia Enterprise (It would be interesting to hear your thoughts about the security issues as you seem to be more IT literate than I):

*Data Center Security*​ 
_The Company reached a major milestone with the launch of a significant new_​ 
_product platform, Intevia_
_ ® __Enterprise, at the AFCOM Data Center World Expo in_

_Las Vegas. The unprecedented new suite of products is uniquely positioned to_
_capture a several hundred million dollar addressable market in the IT industry._
_Intevia_​

_ ® __Enterprise enables physical security and remote monitoring of datacenter_

_components effectively addressing widely recognized security concerns of data_
_center managers. The products have a relatively short implementation time-tomarket_
_and the Directors believe the new product platform represents a significant_
_commercial opportunity for the Company_.​


..and what Duttons associates had to say about the addressable market:​


*TZ Introduces Intevia Enterprise, a New Data Center Application for its Intelligent Fasteners, at the AFCOM Expo in Las Vegas*
*This Week; Significant Increase In TZ's Addressable Market; Maintain Strong Speculative Buy Rating.*​​

The Intevia division of TZ will introduce a new application of its intelligent fastener system for use in Data Centers at the AFCOM Expo
in Las Vegas this week. The design was a collaboration of TZ's Intevia, Product Design Technology, and Future Wall divisions. AFCOM
is an association dedicated to providing education and resources for data center managers. Its goal is to enable data center
management professionals to share industry best practices by providing a forum for dissemination of critical information.
The TZ application will address homeland security demands for increased security in data centers. Typically, the only security within a
data center is at the entrance, and perhaps at a dedicated chain-link enclosure within the data center. However, many equipment racks
are shared by different organizations. There are many stories of maintenance personal leaving data centers and driving 15 miles before
remembering that they had forgotten to lock the door behind them.
The TZ system introduces 2 radial fasteners to lock a server, storage unit or power supply into an equipment rack. The door to the
equipment rack is also secured with 2 more Intevia fasteners. Depending on the height of a specific server or blade (2-4 inches), there
could be as many as 24 units per 6 foot rack, including a power supply and provisions for external storage capacity.
*The server market in 2007 grew about 7.5% to about 8.8 million units (Gartner in Digitimes). Typically, a server has a 4 year life, so one*
*estimate of the installed base is 36 million units, or a potential retrofit market for Intevia fasteners of 72 million units for potential server*
*applications only. Add another 12 million fasteners for cabinet doors.*
*Other market sized data to consider (2007) are the estimated 515 million hard disk drives shipped (iSupply in DigiTimes), and an*
*external disk storage system market of $4.4 billion (IBM in DigiTimes).*
Intevia will exhibit a mock-up of a data center room at AFCOM, and will feature active monitoring of two remote data centers in Australia
and Amsterdam from Las Vegas - centralized or remote control for global enterprises.
Regarding other applications, data centers separate data wires from electric wires - electric wires run underneath raised floors. Floor
panels are held in place by either gravity, or one or two screws. The TZ product makes the sub-floor space more secure.
Since the Intevia system is networked via its ASIC, a sensor can be easily attached and geared to transmit data to a distant location.
Energy management and temperature are critical environmental variables in the data center. If temperature moves beyond specified
operating parameters, servers can malfunction. Intevia has developed a temperature sensing application which can be harnessed to
provide great granularity - temperature at a specific unit. A central monitoring station can alert maintenance personal of impending
problems and have them corrected before costly operating problems arise. Lighting and can also be controlled as part of total energy
management.
This opportunity for TZ is large. As this is a new application that we have not previously considered, we will monitor closely for initial
volume orders and increase our estimates accordingly. We maintain our Strong Speculative Buy.​


----------



## Eddyl (16 June 2008)

From my experience within IT, I would say that most large organisations do not share datacentres. Infact I had never heard of this practice until you posted that article. For the simple reason that data is often the competitive advatange seperating companies, and utmost care is used in preserving it. 
  Similarly the temperature of the whole room is usually the only concern. You would not need to drill down to individual unit levels. From being in a data centre many times, they are really cold places. Huge cooling vents are used to keep the entire room cool, because the company has an interest in more than just one server. 
  I am slightly skeptical of the duttons report. I agree flixington, Pommie, seem extremely confident in TZL to the point where I Am slightly astounded.


----------



## DionM (16 June 2008)

Eddyl said:


> Similarly the temperature of the whole room is usually the only concern. You would not need to drill down to individual unit levels. From being in a data centre many times, they are really cold places. Huge cooling vents are used to keep the entire room cool, because the company has an interest in more than just one server.




We're getting OT here, but indivdual temperatures are important.  Densely populated racks can get very hot regardless of room temperature.  Certainly at the datacentre I work in, we monitor down to individual server/core temperatures.


----------



## Pommiegranite (16 June 2008)

DionM said:


> We're getting OT here, but indivdual temperatures are important. Densely populated racks can get very hot regardless of room temperature. Certainly at the datacentre I work in, we monitor down to individual server/core temperatures.




DionM, thanks for correcting Eddyl. I'm sure he'll be back with some other spurious claim.

Seeing you are in the industry, (and not somebody who's been on a school trip to a data centre), it would be interesting to know your thoughts on Intevia Enterprise's and what they are trying to achieve.


----------



## Eddyl (16 June 2008)

Pommiegranite said:


> DionM, thanks for correcting Eddyl. I'm sure he'll be back with some other spurious claim.
> 
> Seeing you are in the industry, (and not somebody who's been on a school trip to a data centre), it would be interesting to know your thoughts on Intevia Enterprise's and what they are trying to achieve.




Fair enough Dion. The data centre's I've worked in have. Dion does the data centre you work in relate to just on organisation? Because, if this is the case it seems to negate alot of the security benefits intevia offers.

This is probably the more pertinent point, because like Dion has pointed out it is possible to monitor the temperature of a server down to the unit. This has been around for years to my knowledge.


----------



## Pommiegranite (16 June 2008)

Its all in TZ's announcement to the market on 31March.


*TZ TO LAUNCH INTEVIA*
* ® ENTERPRISE AT*

*DATA CENTER WORLD EXPO*
• ​

_A “first of type” platform technology for improving data center security,_​
_energy efficiency and remote monitoring_​
• ​

_Based on TZ’s award-winning Intevia ® technology_

• ​

_Exhibit at Las Vegas Convention Center, Booth 652_

*CHICAGO, ILLINOIS, USA – 31 March 2008 *​

– Telezygology Inc. will be launching at

AFCOM’s Data Center World ® 2008 Spring Expo in Las Vegas, April 1 and 2, its
breakthrough platform technology. This connectivity technology from TZ is named
*Intevia*​

* ® Enterprise *
and consists of communication gateways, client, database and

application software, remotely-controlled sensing, monitoring, intelligent locking and
fastening devices that extend the reach of traditional network and access control systems.
For the first time, networking and security management systems can reach in beyond the
server room door to control server and equipment racks integrating task lighting and
localized air flow, walls, equipment shelves, raised floor tiles trouble lights and local air
boost fans, access and inspection panels, spare part storage and instrument/tool cabinets.
Intevia ® Enterprise is an integrated management system for physical security,
environmental monitoring and energy control at the *component and device *level that can
be scaled from a single server room to global deployments that can easily be integrated
into traditional network, access control and facilities management software offerings.
TZ’s booth exhibit will be linked to data centers and servers in Amsterdam and Australia to
show in real time, a demonstration of the capabilities of the management of security as
well as the energy reduction realized with the Intevia ® Enterprise at a granular, never seen
before level.
In addition to data centers, the Intevia ® Enterprise platform technology can be integrated
into offices, hospitals, homes, airports, server farms and any environment which requires
physical security sensing and control beyond the macro level. Intevia ® technology will now
be able to control and connect any device or building element through the Internet.
*ASX ANNOUNCEMENT*
*-*​

2-

Deployment of Intevia​

 ® Enterprise will substantially increase physical security across all

architecture which typically is confined to only the perimeter of the building; physical
security can now be extended to all access and connectivity points, from the architectural
components of the building – ceilings, walls, doors service ducts and floor tiles down to
smallest device hardware like the computer racking components such as doors, side
panels drawers blades and cables.
Energy consumption of the total building will be reduced dramatically through the
distribution of networked sensors at a much finer granulation than previously possible. The
technology provides the ability to discreetly monitor lighting/temperature at the device and
respond to locally programmed parameters such as cooling and task lighting, all controlled
and monitored remotely via the Internet using facility management software.
Intevia ® Enterprise will become the first truly ubiquitous physical security and
environmental control system.
The Intevia ® Web site will host a video stream so individuals may observe this new
technology as it is operating in the TZ exhibit at the AFCOM event by logging on to
intevia.com on Tuesday, April 1, 2008 at 4:00 pm PDT (Las Vegas) or 10:00 am Australia
time (Wednesday, April 2, 2008).
AFCOM is the leading association supporting the data center industry and the Data Center
World ® Conference and Exhibition is the premier educational resource for data center
professionals. The Data Center World ® event has welcomed 1,000+ professionals and
experts associated with hundreds of data centers from some of the biggest corporations,
non-profit organizations and academic institutions in the country.
“This is a great venue to launch Intevia ® Enterprise and showcase the never-before-seen
capabilities,” said TZ Group CEO David Feber. “AFCOM is one of the most respected
authorities in the data center industry and the Data Center World ® expo provides
information on the latest, innovative technology for data center management and security.
Intevia ® Enterprise is bound to capture the attention of the highly targeted audience in/FONT]
attendance.”​
​


----------



## bryan_palmer (16 June 2008)

Newbie question, if I buy TZL shares now, and then they list in America later on, what happens to my shares?


----------



## prawn_86 (16 June 2008)

bryan_palmer said:


> Newbie question, if I buy TZL shares now, and then they list in America later on, what happens to my shares?




read back through the thread, to save others having to repeat themselves. 

About 4 - 5 pages back if i remember correctly


----------



## DionM (16 June 2008)

Eddyl said:


> Fair enough Dion. The data centre's I've worked in have. Dion does the data centre you work in relate to just on organisation? Because, if this is the case it seems to negate alot of the security benefits intevia offers.




The DC is purely for our organisation - it's an inhouse one.  Having said that, security is very important - the list of people who have access is still (unfortunately) very long (different business units).  We can't have a DC for different BUs, but even then, there are the a/c contractors and cleaners who need access anyway.  So security of racks/servers is important.  We have stuff like door alarms and port monitoring (both ethernet and power points) but anyting extra is always useful.



> This is probably the more pertinent point, because like Dion has pointed out it is possible to monitor the temperature of a server down to the unit. This has been around for years to my knowledge.




Yup, SNMP.


----------



## grace (16 June 2008)

To be completely honest with you, if TZL can break into just a couple of target industries, they'll be worth their weight in gold!

I like the idea of the bus seatbelts, and I think every Australian school bus should invest in their technology.  Bus drivers can check from the console that child seat belts are secure (just as the hosties will be able to check the same in planes).  Our kids deserve this!


----------



## Pommiegranite (16 June 2008)

grace said:


> *To be completely honest with you, if TZL can break into just a couple of target industries, they'll be worth their weight in gold!*
> 
> I like the idea of the bus seatbelts, and I think every Australian school bus should invest in their technology. Bus drivers can check from the console that child seat belts are secure (just as the hosties will be able to check the same in planes). Our kids deserve this!




You've summed it up there Grace. There are so many applications for Intevia, that even just a couple would make holding stock profitable.

This is not a one off invention with one application.


----------



## Santoro (17 June 2008)

I took the complete conversion of DKR's convertible bond as a positive. I assume DKR values TZL's potential returns.

I see TZL's technology as the evolution toward superior products. For example, compare the first Commodore to the current model, big difference in product and price. Each release sees minor enhancements.This applies to all market sectors, everyone is looking to improvements through technology, this helps market their products. The world loves technology, who wants an i-phone? Why? Admittedly it must be secure and robust.


----------



## alankew (17 June 2008)

PG dont know if this is something that TZL will be doing or am i off track http://uk.news.yahoo.com/pressass/20080617/tuk-chipped-bins-schemes-to-go-ahead-6323e80.html could also employ it to monitor tyre pressures as you are driving perhaps?


----------



## Pommiegranite (18 June 2008)

Massive volume today. Infact record value for TZ.
It comprises mainly of an offmarket crosstraded, which appears to be DKR as the price was $2.95 which is what the notes were sold at. Possbily crosstraded between 2 DKR accounts, as otherwise it wouldn't make sense to sell well below market to another entity.

I also noted that there are many 5k sells stacked up in the 'teens , which I have never seen before (previous highest sells were at $8).

All of this does not change my believe that larger forces are at play which relate to the NASDAQ listing.


----------



## nberardis (18 June 2008)

Hi Pommie,
I have read your threads with interest,
Is todays volume an indication that some deal was struck with DKR and another entity, as 2.5 mill shares were x traded. Cause as for the last 2 announcements I felt that DKR had completely were issued with shares from their Convertible note deal with the company and the shares were issued bringing the total up to 48 million or so on offer. Considering the last 2 announcements were for the sum of 2.5 million shares issued to DKR and today 2.5 millon sold at 2.95 indicate that they were in fact DKR shares and could one assume now that they are completely out of TZ. The only thing I dont understand is why DKR would want to convert the Notes then sell below market as the company indicated that they had a underwriter ready to pick up the shares ( notes ). My guess is that they have gone to ( shares ) credit suisse for their own investors prior to IPO.
what are your thoughts


----------



## Pommiegranite (18 June 2008)

nberardis said:


> Hi Pommie,
> I have read your threads with interest,
> Is todays volume an indication that some deal was struck with DKR and another entity, as 2.5 mill shares were x traded. Cause as for the last 2 announcements I felt that DKR had completely were issued with shares from their Convertible note deal with the company and the shares were issued bringing the total up to 48 million or so on offer. Considering the last 2 announcements were for the sum of 2.5 million shares issued to DKR and today 2.5 millon sold at 2.95 indicate that they were in fact DKR shares and could one assume now that they are completely out of TZ. The only thing I dont understand is why DKR would want to convert the Notes then sell below market as the company indicated that they had a underwriter ready to pick up the shares ( notes ). My guess is that they have gone to ( shares ) credit suisse for their own investors prior to IPO.
> what are your thoughts




It certainly is likely that the shares have gone to CS. I would only be speculating as to what has happened. The sooner CS get the shares, the sooner the IPO/listing can take place. I get the feeling that this is what has been holding TZ back. It is CS who are advising TZ. 

One thing I am convinced about is that we are at the business end of years of progress. There are far too many clues out there which when added up suggest this (see previous posts).

I suspect that CS may be trying to take advantage of some tax loss sellers, and that July may yield some operational news.

Once again, I am only speculating, but am genuinly more excited as each day passes (albeit with some frustration).


----------



## birdmanz (18 June 2008)

it certainly would be DKR.....I'd doubt the 2.5mil @ $2.95 trade was to CS...DRK would have been paid $3.10 by TZ had they not redeemed or could have struck a much better offer if they really wanted to.....seems to be simply switching from one account to another at the same price they redeemed the shares for


----------



## Pommiegranite (19 June 2008)

Well it look as though Interxion (one of Europe's leading provider of premium carrier-neutral data centers and managed services) were impressed with Intevia Enterprise to vote with their 'wallet'.

You were saying something Eddyl? 

CHICAGO, ILLINOIS, USA – 19 June 2008 – It was announced today that a purchase order was signed between Interxion, the leading European provider of carrier-neutral data centers, and Telezygology Inc. (TZ; ASX: TZL) for the initial deployment of an Intevia Enterprise™ data center equipment cabinet security management solution, in its Madrid facility. 

Intevia Enterprise™ is an integrated, network-enabled security control and environmental monitoring system, optimized for applications such as data centers, server rooms and other environments that require high levels of access control, security monitoring and event logging.

Representatives from Interxion were introduced to TZ’s new platform technology at a recent industry trade show for data center professionals and experts. As the pan-European leader in co-location and associated managed services, Interxion executives recognized the solutions Intevia Enterprise™ would be able to deliver in the services they provide to more than 1,000 companies to securely house, connect, monitor and maintain mission-critical IT equipment in data centers such as server racks, equipment cabinets, floor and ceiling tiles, access panels and entry doors.

“The Intevia Enterprise™ product family represents a new opportunity for Interxion to compliment our existing world class security package with value added services for our customers,” said Robert Assink, Director General of Interxion Madrid. “The ability to remotely monitor and control access to discrete components and access points within a busy, shared, data center environment will improve our efficiency and give our customers confidence that their assets are protected from all types of physical hazards.”


TZ Group CEO, David Feber said, “Our partnership with Interxion Madrid is a sensational opportunity for TZ and reflects on the tremendous versatility of our Intelligent Fastening Technology. Intevia Enterprise™ brings the full power of network-enabled intelligent fastening into reality to address real world business challenges that data center operators like Interxion face every day.”

TZ is a recent entrant to the data center industry with the introduction of the Intevia Enterprise™ system and the purchase order from Interxion is the first for this new application. “This milestone further validates our technology in yet another industry,” said Mr. Feber. “We have successfully managed to quickly develop and commercialize the Intevia Enterprise™ suite of products to address a rapidly growing industry with significant near-term revenue opportunities for the Company. Securing data centers and the information assets and valuable business data that they manage is critically important, and Intevia Enterprise™ is a reliable, multi-functional system that can easily be integrated into existing infrastructure.”

The server market in 2007 grew about 7.5% to approx. 8.8 million units (Gartner in Digitimes). Typically, a server has a four-year life. One estimate of the number of existing servers already in the market is 36 million units – a potential retrofit market for Intevia fasteners of up-to 72 million units for potential server applications, with cabinet doors potentially representing up-to an additional 12 million fasteners (Dutton Associates).

Other relevant market data to consider (2007) is the estimated 515 million hard disk drives shipped (iSupply in DigiTimes), and an external disk storage system market of $4.4 billion (IBM in DigiTimes).

For more information about Intevia Enterprise, visit www.intevia.com/store/enterprise on the World Wide Web


----------



## MangaNOID (19 June 2008)

well its a start... i guess its not a big deal at the moment as it wasnt announced market sensitive. and no figures were given. is it just a window dressing for the time being to try a spark a litle more SP interest whilst it gets sold down by dkr? seems like we love our conspiracy theories on this thread...


----------



## Pommiegranite (19 June 2008)

MangaNOID said:


> *well its a start... i guess its not a big deal at the moment as it wasnt announced market sensitive. and no figures were given*. is it just a window dressing for the time being to try a spark a litle more SP interest whilst it gets sold down by dkr? seems like we love our conspiracy theories on this thread...




Hmmm...not sure about your logic behind that one.

What it does mean is that Intevia Enterprise has been demonstrated and purchased by one of the leaders in its field. Intevia Enterprise has moved of the drawing board an into the real world. 

Successful deployment in Madrid will lead to Interxion's other data centres following suit. No doubt other companies will also follow.

Its hard to put an exact figure on what TZ are charging, but I expect it runs into the tens of thousands. So deployment for Interxion as a whole could be worth a couple of million. Okay, far from the biggest deal for TZ. However, it is important to bear in mind that Intevia Enterprise always was designed as an application which would be targeted at hundreds of companies (As opposed to, lets say Aerospace fasteners, which are aimed at Boeing, Airbus and Cessana).

A thumbs up to TZ!


----------



## grace (19 June 2008)

Pommie, whatever happened to Navistar, and their bus seatbelt order in America going back some 9 months???  The speculator was all over it in The Bulletin.  It was supposed to go in 38000 buses or something?  Did the speculator make a big mistake???


----------



## Pommiegranite (19 June 2008)

grace said:


> Pommie, whatever happened to Navistar, and their bus seatbelt order in America going back some 9 months??? The speculator was all over it in The Bulletin. It was supposed to go in 38000 buses or something? Did the speculator make a big mistake???




I don't believe the Speculator made any mistake. TZ have mentioned such a deal (page 7 of annual report- Commercial vehicle). The joint development agreement might not have been announced, but the purchase order may or may not be when it is received. It would be an idea to keep an eye on the receivables & cash balances in the quarterly reports.


----------



## DionM (22 June 2008)

Quite a rollercoaster lately with the price.

Down most recently on fairly high (for TZL) volume too.


----------



## Pommiegranite (22 June 2008)

DionM said:


> Quite a rollercoaster lately with the price.
> 
> Down most recently on fairly high (for TZL) volume too.




Yes,,,the stock is being thrown out by what looks to be one seller. However, I believe that it is being sold from 1 pocket to the other, with the purpose of sucking in some worriers.

With so much going on with TZ at the moment, I just find it really hard to believe that someone who has that much stock (and therefore probably knowledgeable about the company), would sell out in apparent desperation.

We should soon find out with a change in substantial holding if a biggy is selling out.


----------



## ntphil (22 June 2008)

I'm back in as an investor this time and have tripled my previous holding $$wise. Might be DKR selling off a parcel. Who knows. Wow look at the buyers. We are seeing TZ making sales in diversified markets so gives us a clue as to the wide applications that the product can be adapted to. As indicated by other posters, and in the recent audio, the time from design to market can be substantial so we will see a raft of sales as this time expires. The SP will look vastly different when these sales are announced to the American market. They might be in the doldrums for a while but these bigger sales will take a while too. Buckle up we're in for a ride.


----------



## oldblue (22 June 2008)

Pommiegranite said:


> Yes,,,the stock is being thrown out by what looks to be one seller. However, I believe that it is being sold from 1 pocket to the other, with the purpose of sucking in some worriers.
> 
> With so much going on with TZ at the moment, I just find it really hard to believe that someone who has that much stock (and therefore probably knowledgeable about the company), would sell out in apparent desperation.
> 
> We should soon find out with a change in substantial holding if a biggy is selling out.




Hi Pg
I'm interested in your comment that the stock is being sold by one seller and that it is going from " one pocket to the other".
How do you reach this conclusion?


----------



## Pommiegranite (22 June 2008)

...by requesting Top 20 shareholder listings on different dates from the company. Feel free to do the same.

If there was a massive movement out, then one of the T20s would have shown with a reduced holding. I have yet to see this.


----------



## oldblue (22 June 2008)

Pommiegranite said:


> ...by requesting Top 20 shareholder listings on different dates from the company. Feel free to do the same.
> 
> If there was a massive movement out, then one of the T20s would have shown with a reduced holding. I have yet to see this.




Thanks for the clarification, Pg.
So it's only a gut feeling at this stage? I was wondering if there was something in the pattern  or timing of sales.


----------



## brian70 (22 June 2008)

There has been some discussion that Acument are selling.  

Do you have any views on this?


----------



## prawn_86 (22 June 2008)

brian70 said:


> There has been some discussion that Acument are selling.
> 
> Do you have any views on this?




I think that this thread is beginning to become loaded with a few too many rumours.

Can we try and stick a bit more to the facts and what is actually known, rather than rumours?

Thanks guys


----------



## Pommiegranite (22 June 2008)

brian70 said:


> There has been some discussion that Acument are selling.
> 
> Do you have any views on this?




I did notice a slight reduction in their holding. However, I generally do not base my investment decions on what other shareholders are doing. A new top 20 would help.

I would also like to add that I found it surprising that in Jan 07 Acument allowed TZ to reaquire the Intevia license, so who knows what's going on with Acument's owners.


----------



## Eddyl (26 June 2008)

Pommie, any thoughts on when this nasdaq listing is going to happen? I've heard alot about it, but there doesn't seem to be any word from the company on how this is progressing. I know they allude to it in alot of company reports, but fixed dates/times frames are never given. It's starting to get a bit disappointing.


----------



## Sean K (26 June 2008)

Technically, broken though a few support lines.

Hope the fundamentals hold up and it finds a reversal point soon.


----------



## Pommiegranite (26 June 2008)

Guys, I have no idea when the NASDAQ listing will be announced. However they will have to have filed within the next few weeks if TZ are to meet their 'by Q4' deadline. I cannot see anything yet:

http://www.sec.gov/edgar/searchedgar/companysearch.html


As for the SP action. I have gone on record previously, saying that there are all kinds of things happening which are affecting the SP i.e not just straight forward buying/selling. For example, the 4 sell orders at $10.40, $12.40, $14.80 & $17.50 appear each morning around 8am and disappear at 18:50 pm.

As for the fundamentals, my views haven't changed, and infact have strengthened even further after last week's announcement. Lets not forget that in 3 working days we will be in July, which is the month in which TZ have announced that they will be supplying Larson with their first high volume order.

*I've JUST noticed that TZ have closed down 5.64% when a minute ago they were in the green!! Can anyone explain how/why a stock can be dragged down over 5%, by a trade value of $380, over the course of 1 minute? *

*A highly illiquid one, that for sure*


----------



## 2sense (26 June 2008)

A couple of days ago i bid for it at 3.74 when it was going around for 3.90 and then it got executed at 3.61 after the market closed. I think this was a friday afternoon. Can anyone explain this. Is it something to do with options?


----------



## bryan_palmer (26 June 2008)

2sense said:


> A couple of days ago i bid for it at 3.74 when it was going around for 3.90 and then it got executed at 3.61 after the market closed. I think this was a friday afternoon. Can anyone explain this. Is it something to do with options?




I dunno what happened there. But did toneman buy some today? There was a small order in the market depth that looked like his.


----------



## MangaNOID (26 June 2008)

Pommiegranite said:


> Guys, I have no idea when the NASDAQ listing will be announced. However they will have to have filed within the next few weeks if TZ are to meet their 'by Q4' deadline. I cannot see anything yet:
> 
> http://www.sec.gov/edgar/searchedgar/companysearch.html





maybe they have already applied for the listing? remember a few weeks ago or so when the sp jumped up from low $3 to $5 in a day or two... $5 is the rerquired minimum sp for nasdaq listing which was stated in the link that Pommiegranite provided a few pages ago...http://www.nasdaq.com/about/nasdaq_listing_req_fees.pdf
the price jumped "for no reason" (no announcements)


----------



## DionM (26 June 2008)

2sense said:


> A couple of days ago i bid for it at 3.74 when it was going around for 3.90 and then it got executed at 3.61 after the market closed. I think this was a friday afternoon. Can anyone explain this. Is it something to do with options?




I think it's more along what Pommie mentioned - it's a very illiquid stock.  Few sellers, and I suspect you caught a price manipulator out on his dummy bid - congratulations


----------



## shaunm (26 June 2008)

The price movement is so predictable. Open Ok to firm, then down it goes, back up and then a week finish. And all these p*ss-ant little trades.
Someone is trying to shake the tree real hard. They ain't getting mine, even tho I am in the red.


----------



## shaunm (26 June 2008)

Pommiegranite said:


> For example, the 4 sell orders at $10.40, $12.40, $14.80 & $17.50 appear each morning around 8am and disappear at 18:50 pm.
> 
> [/B]




Mr. Granite,
What insight can we draw from these obviously fake high priced sell attempts. Geez I would like them to be filled.


----------



## shaunm (26 June 2008)

MangaNOID said:


> maybe they have already applied for the listing? remember a few weeks ago or so when the sp jumped up from low $3 to $5 in a day or two... $5 is the rerquired minimum sp for nasdaq listing which was stated in the link that Pommiegranite provided a few pages ago...http://www.nasdaq.com/about/nasdaq_listing_req_fees.pdf
> the price jumped "for no reason" (no announcements)




I really like your train of thought on that one. Mind you I am, like others, extremely keen to get this NASDAQ thing going. So keen I'll latch onto any reasoning.


----------



## Mitchy (27 June 2008)

Hi Guys,

TZL certainly is a frustrating stock but hang in there guys.  

Duttons (US broker) have just announced they have reassigned coverage of the stock and they will issue the updated report within 2 weeks.

http://www.duttonassociates.com/research/tz/notes/tzl_note_062608.pdf

I don't speculate what this means (closer to NASDAQ listing, etc etc etc) but to me any published news is positive and better than speculation.

Cheers,

Mitch


----------



## Pommiegranite (27 June 2008)

Well...here's the text. I have bolded the parts for which I am reading between the lines. Expect a rerated price target:

*TZ Limited Reassignment of Coverage; Rating Maintained at Strong Speculative Buy​*We have reassigned coverage of TZ Limited and are preparing an Update report on the Company, scheduled for publication within the
next two weeks. We believe results for the first half of fiscal 2008 (six months ended December 31, 2007), reported on February 29,
2008, were consistent with the Company *meeting or exceeding our full 2008 fiscal year estimates.* In addition, there has been a* flow of*
*announcements that confirm the Company's progress in commercializing its technologies*. Most recently, on June 19, 2008 TZ
announced that its first purchase order for its TZ's Intevia Enterprise™ data center equipment cabinet security solution was signed with
Interxion, a provider of carrier-neutral data centers. We reiterate our rating for these shares of Strong Speculative Buy rating.​


----------



## shaunm (27 June 2008)

That certainly looks very encouraging. If they are on target or looking to exceed targets for 2008, that would bode well for the planned NASDAQ listing wouldn't it?


----------



## prawn_86 (2 July 2008)

Another promising ann oput by TZL.

A subcontract awarded to them for defence and military applications.

A purchase order placed by an un-named teir one automotive supplier for intelligent seatbelt buckles.

An update on the Visteon deal, which has now teamed up with 3M also, for use on Intevia in gloveboxs (in current cars) and other applications within a concept car. I had to laugh though twhen they said that it helps fuel efficeincy with the glove box thingo, i mean really, how much does a glovebox lock weigh? 

Seriously though good to see things moving forward


----------



## grace (2 July 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> I had to laugh though twhen they said that it helps fuel efficeincy with the glove box thingo, i mean really, how much does a glovebox lock weigh?




The glove box technology is very important in my opinion when also applied in similar applications such as overhead storage lockers on planes.  With the price of jet fuel these days, any reduction in weight is of paramount importance!  Did you know that when planes are filling up, the hostee will be able to unlock rows 20 - 40 for example and lock up the rest of the lockers, so there won't be any stealing of other peoples lockers.  Just one application, but a sensible, weight saving, intelligent one.  

All planes will be using their technology one day in my opinion.  It saves them heaps of money on fuel even considering the cost to buy. 

Go TZL!


----------



## prawn_86 (2 July 2008)

I agree Grace, i just found that part of the ann amusing thats all.

2 big questions remain however:

1. When is the NASDAQ listing
2. Can/will they actually turn a profit from this? We need some hard figures before i am 100% comfortable


----------



## MangaNOID (2 July 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> We need some hard figures before i am 100% comfortable




yes would be nice.
I do think we might have to wait 6 months for some good figures though. end of year report in a few weeks? time probably wont reflect much?


----------



## shaunm (2 July 2008)

Well guys one of the haunchos (DF) hinted that securing 4 major purchase orders would see them primed for NASDAQ. With the 2 announced today BAE & "major tier 1 auto" it looks very good.
Waiting with anticipation.


----------



## birdmanz (3 July 2008)

Possibly something else in the pipeline

From Faurecia's website...another early adoptor

http://www.faurecia.com/data/en/download/press_release/2008/faurecia_pr130308en.pdf


*The actuator that makes this system possible involves a breakthrough technology that Faurecia developed with a specialist-partner*, the Fraunhofer Institute. Once the pre-crash sensors give the signal, a wire switch made of *Shape Memory Alloy (SMA) releases a spring-loaded bolt that effectively extends the metal tube from the seat to the door on each side of the vehicle.* Another actuator closes the gap between the door's exterior shell and interior trim. The result is the creation of a continuous metal tube within 60 milliseconds of the initial signal that redirects the forces of the
collision away from the b-pillar."

certanly look like an intevia initiative...still a few more years in the making tho


----------



## Eddyl (4 July 2008)

Seems to have taken a bit of a hammering lately. Any thoughts on how the US market will recieve TZL, considering all the recession fears?


----------



## shaunm (4 July 2008)

Eddyl,

Up 7% (26 cents) today.
The last few days have seen selling on extremely low volume so you could hardly say it has been "hammered".


----------



## MangaNOID (4 July 2008)

evidence still points to dkr selling their stock... as has been mentioned many times before:

dkr convert remaining bonds worth 2.5mill...days later cross trade at $2.95...days later again, Notice of Initial Substantial Shareholder for dkr with 2.5 mill...price starts to plumet sub $4... 3 days later Notice of Ceasing to Be a Substantial Holder for dkr


annoying but not concerning... to me anyway

i just wish i kept track of trade volume from when the cross trade happend on the 18 june to see how many they have left roughly. i can only see about 270,000 traded from 27th June till 4 July this is assuming they are getting rid of all of them.

can anyone else find how many were traded from 18th june till 27th june to add them up?


----------



## Pommiegranite (4 July 2008)

MangaNOID said:


> *evidence still points to dkr selling their stock... as has been mentioned many times before:*
> 
> *dkr convert remaining bonds worth 2.5mill...days later cross trade at $2.95...days later again, Notice of Initial Substantial Shareholder for dkr with 2.5 mill...price starts to plumet sub $4... 3 days later Notice of Ceasing to Be a Substantial Holder for dkr*
> 
> ...




So you are taking news from a couple of weeks ago and interpreting that as current. Also your interpretation is incorrect as those substantial notices *were* for the crossed trades which you mentioned i.e notices are to be given with 2 days after the trade has taken place.


----------



## MangaNOID (4 July 2008)

Pommiegranite said:


> So you are taking news from a couple of weeks ago and interpreting that as current.




yes, because I think they are selling all their stock. 2 reasons why *I* think so...  they cant sell 2.5 mill all in one hit on market, it will take some time. secondly to that point this is the first substantial holding mentioned for dkr (total shares held for dkr in this notice were about the same as the large cross trade on market) so all those other converted notes must have been sold in the past which is why I believe them to be selling all.



Pommiegranite said:


> Also your interpretation is incorrect as those substantial notices *were* for the crossed trades which you mentioned i.e notices are to be given with 2 days after the trade has taken place.




i don't believe this, as the cross trade happened on the 18th june. notices to the asx would have to be given on the 20th for BOTH becoming and ceasing with your interpretation. only becoming was announced. The ceasing was not announced until the 23rd june, 3 business days after the trade. they would have started selling on the 19th to invoke the ceasing announcement.

also the the securities held by dkr on the becoming were 2,517,371 with 5.23% voting power. it would only take 30,208 shares to be sold to dip below the 5% and therefore cease to become a substantial holder. quite an average amount for tzl movements. i cant remember or find out atm but I'd be certain that there were at least that many shares traded on the 19th june.

this is my interpretation of events...i could easily be wrong!


----------



## Santoro (8 July 2008)

For those following this closely today seems like the reverse of the past few months is going on.....chipping away at the sellers and always just enough to clear the next price away......interesting...

Chart is on an upward trend....

I did sell out a third of my holding last week....so no surprise its moving up then


----------



## Pommiegranite (8 July 2008)

Santoro said:


> For those following this closely today seems like the reverse of the past few months is going on.....chipping away at the sellers and always just enough to clear the next price away......interesting...
> 
> Chart is on an upward trend....
> 
> *I did sell out a third of my holding last week*....so no surprise its moving up then




I bought a load in the low 3.60's last week. Were they yours??

The buying over the last few days is due to the anticipated Duttons research report which is scheduled to be released by Thursday (as announced by Duttons 12 days ago). I anticipate this report to contain a revised upwards price target based on progress made within the last 6months.

I also wonder whether TZ will announce anything prior to this report being released. It is almost as though the rpoert was purposly delayed. The question is "Why?"


----------



## Santoro (8 July 2008)

Pommiegranite said:


> I bought a load in the low 3.60's last week. Were they yours??




Probably not I sold for 3.80 prior to going to 3.60..was looking to get in again at low 3's like when I got them in mid march, but they turned back too soon unlike just about every other stock out there.....there is little good news out there.....which is why I like TZL, its a disruptive technolgy that provides a competitive edge as seen by non disclosure of some early adopters...


----------



## shuisman (10 July 2008)

*There has been some interesting news:*

It was a Nice meeting. Nasdaq will be confirmed within 24 hours.

Company is in talks with some major parties and expects to close deals in 2-12 months.

Nice slide show, in which Dell was mentioned a couple of times.
I Think Dell is one of the companies with who they are in negotiating. Expect an announcement, if things turn out right, in 2 months.

Sigalla seemed a bit nervous, especially when he mentioned a Nasdaq listing between USD 25-35. The ASX listing will be terminated if the Nasdaq listing will happen.

Futurewall wasn't mentioned anymore.

But nobody asked: " is the copany strong is it future assured?" 

*Good luck!*


----------



## Pommiegranite (10 July 2008)

shuisman said:


> *There has been some interesting news:*
> 
> It was a Nice meeting. Nasdaq will be confirmed within 24 hours.
> 
> ...




Klaas (nonTZ), who arranged the broker presentation is a reliable source. He's a retired Bear Stearns broker who is heavily involved with TZ.


----------



## grace (10 July 2008)

Investor Presentation out today.  Starting to crank the wheels!  Mention of DELL as a customer.  Also, there is that picture of the school bus.....now I'm pleased about that too.  Lots of secrets with TZL.  That's ok by me too.  The more secrets the better.  Just shows how well sought after the technology is! 

Everybody is so keen to see the nasdaq listing.  Personally, I'm with this company for another 5 years, so if they need to wait for a better market in the US, that's ok by me.

http://aspect.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20080710/pdf/00859147.pdf


----------



## Pommiegranite (10 July 2008)

grace said:


> Investor Presentation out today. Starting to crank the wheels! Mention of DELL as a customer. Also, there is that picture of the school bus.....now I'm pleased about that too. Lots of secrets with TZL. That's ok by me too. The more secrets the better. Just shows how well sought after the technology is!
> 
> *Everybody is so keen to see the nasdaq listing. Personally, I'm with this company for another 5 years, so if they need to wait for a better market in the US, that's ok by me.*
> 
> http://aspect.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20080710/pdf/00859147.pdf




That's an excellent attitude to have Grace. 

On a day where almost every other stock is getting mauled, TZ is in the green.


----------



## Pommiegranite (11 July 2008)

If any of you have today's AFR, you may see an writeup on TZ. 

Here is taster from the AFR website (I am not a subscriber, so do not have the full report):

*TZ presses on despite decline in IPOs*

11 Jul 2008 | The Australian Financial Review | Ben Woodhead 
Software and electronic fastenings developer TZ is pressing ahead with plans to list on Nasdaq despite an 80 per cent decline in public offerings on the tech-heavy US stock index in the past year.


----------



## Eddyl (14 July 2008)

Did anyone actually read the AFR article. What is slightly annoying about TZ is that they give no insight into future timeline of events.
  It has quite poor visibility into company progress


----------



## MrMarket (14 July 2008)

Hi All,

For those who missed it I've attached Friday's AFR article. Not exactly glowing but I'm not so concerned about that as the news that they plan on issuing new capital on NASDAQ listing. How do they do that without diluting our holding(s)? Pommie?


----------



## Pommiegranite (14 July 2008)

MrMarket said:


> Hi All,
> 
> For those who missed it I've attached Friday's AFR article. Not exactly glowing but I'm not so concerned about that as the news that they plan on issuing new capital on NASDAQ listing. How do they do that without diluting our holding(s)? Pommie?




MM, referring to the paragraph in the article, "dilution by premature issue of capital" means that TZ would like to list on NASDAQ with high revenue forecasts, thereby avoiding extra dilution to raise the same amount of capital.

*Scenario 1:* TZ could list prematurely, with a forecast of $200million average revenue over the next 3years. This would mean that the list price would be $15. Therefore to raise $150million, the share registry would have to be diluted by 10 million shares.

OR

*Scenario 2: *TZ could wait for another 1 or 2 deals to be confirmed and list with a forecast revenue of $300million. This would mean a list price of higher list price of $22.50. The dilution here would be only 6.67million shares.


So all in all, you can take the announcement 2 ways. Either TZ haven't got booked deals to fulfill revenue even for scenario 1, OR TZ are expecting some big commitments and therefore understandably wish to include them in the IPO prospectus to take us even beyond the figures which I have mentioned in scenario 2.

Unsurprisingly, I expect the latter


----------



## scarfie1 (15 July 2008)

Hi all, wondering if someone can answer my question. I have been accumulating TZL with CFDs. What will happen when they delist and list on the NASDAQ?

Also, do people think TZL will climb to the likes of $25 (as some have speculated) PRIOR to exiting the ASX or will there be a massive jump between delisting and listing on the NASDAQ? This question applies to whatever price people think TZL will get to.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## birdmanz (15 July 2008)

I have to agree, scenario 2 is how i read it too pommie
the hight the ipo the less dilution...there was no mention of NO dilution


----------



## Paladin (18 July 2008)

Just a quick question - when this stock goes NASDAQ, will current shareholders be offered one NASDAQ share for each ASX share held? Anyone know? The last announcement read:

"Current TZ Limited security holders comprising the existing shareholders, options holders and convertible bond holders will, prior to the actual listing, own exactly the same ratio and value of securities in the TZ group as they do now."

Does that automatically translate to one ASX share = one NASDAQ share? Doesn't read like that to me. IF the NASDAQ shares list at the absolute minimum (to be pessimistic) of $5, and the ASX shares are worth (to be equally pessimistic - purely for the sake of argument) $2.50 US, would that mean we only get 1 NASDAQ share for each 2 ASX ones held, equating to "same value"?


----------



## Paladin (18 July 2008)

scarfie1 said:


> Also, do people think TZL will climb to the likes of $25 (as some have speculated) PRIOR to exiting the ASX or will there be a massive jump between delisting and listing on the NASDAQ? This question applies to whatever price people think TZL will get to.
> 
> Thanks in advance.




My reading would be that the price would be the price as it lists on the NASDAQ. And that may well be in the vicinity of $5-$10 per share, depending on what customers they have locked down as preorders and the twitchy nature of NASDAQ IPOs at the moment.


----------



## Sean K (19 July 2008)

Paladin said:


> Just a quick question - when this stock goes NASDAQ, will current shareholders be offered one NASDAQ share for each ASX share held? Anyone know? The last announcement read:
> 
> "Current TZ Limited security holders comprising the existing shareholders, options holders and convertible bond holders will, prior to the actual listing, own exactly the same ratio and value of securities in the TZ group as they do now."
> 
> Does that automatically translate to one ASX share = one NASDAQ share? Doesn't read like that to me. IF the NASDAQ shares list at the absolute minimum (to be pessimistic) of $5, and the ASX shares are worth (to be equally pessimistic - purely for the sake of argument) $2.50 US, would that mean we only get 1 NASDAQ share for each 2 ASX ones held, equating to "same value"?



Call the company.

02 8233 9229

Take you 30 seconds, the same time it took to write that post.


----------



## Paladin (19 July 2008)

Paladin said:


> Just a quick question - when this stock goes NASDAQ, will current shareholders be offered one NASDAQ share for each ASX share held? Anyone know? The last announcement read:
> 
> "Current TZ Limited security holders comprising the existing shareholders, options holders and convertible bond holders will, prior to the actual listing, own exactly the same ratio and value of securities in the TZ group as they do now."
> 
> Does that automatically translate to one ASX share = one NASDAQ share? Doesn't read like that to me. IF the NASDAQ shares list at the absolute minimum (to be pessimistic) of $5, and the ASX shares are worth (to be equally pessimistic - purely for the sake of argument) $2.50 US, would that mean we only get 1 NASDAQ share for each 2 ASX ones held, equating to "same value"?




Just to answer my own Q - looks like the chances are it will be a 1:1 offering. I'm wary because I was wondering why it was so ambiguously worded - but it might just be to account for the dilution and possibly to give the directors room to move in the specifics of the prospectus.

EDIT: Kennas - they answering the phones after hours and/or on a weekend?  I called the number you gave me and it was some kind of massage parlour specialising in catwoman fetishes


----------



## Sean K (19 July 2008)

Paladin said:


> EDIT: Kennas - they answering the phones after hours and/or on a weekend?  I called the number you gave me and it was some kind of massage parlour specialising in catwoman fetishes



LOL  That is the number I usually call for a massage here in Lima. Maybe they're starting to change their business focus? ...


----------



## Paladin (19 July 2008)

kennas said:


> LOL  That is the number I usually call for a massage here in Lima. Maybe they're starting to change their business focus? ...




They certainly put the 'purrrrrrrr' in purrrrrvasive technology.

I am presently trying to get the company to confirm my 1:1 assumption in writing.


----------



## Paladin (21 July 2008)

Have rec'd written confirmation that the listing will be 1:1 if and when it goes ahead. My details deleted:


Hello *****, thank you for your message.  I also received your message through our website contact form.

You are correct.  At the time of the NASDAQ listing, your TZL shares will be converted on a 1:1 basis into shares of the NASDAQ entity, TZ Group Inc.


Regards,

Fraser Brown
Communications

TZ Limited
Email: f.b**wn@tz.net
Ph: +61 (2) 8233 6123
Cell: +61 (0)432 020 678
Level 1, 37 Bligh St
Sydney, NSW 2000 AUSTRALIA

www.tzlimited.com

On 19/07/2008, at 4:22 PM, ****** wrote:

> Dear Mr Brown,
>
> As a TZL shareholder, I have a question regarding what will happen to TZL shares in the event of a NASDAQ listing. Can you please confirm that current TZL holders will be offered one NASDAQ share for each ASX listed TZL share held? I'm told that you are the relevant person to contact.
>
> Thank you very much.
>
> *****


----------



## grace (23 July 2008)

The Speculator today makes some comments on TZL, and notice that his children own shares in TZL.  Well they are still holding now aren't they.



> TZ Ltd: I would take a longer term view of this Australian-listed technology company now based in Chicago where it is developing “smart” microchip fastening systems with a range of applications from vehicle to aircraft assembly.
> 
> Its shares have retreated from a 12-month high of $7.20 to a low of $1.95, but have recently recovered to $3.62 last week following the signing of further development agreements with international firms such as BEA Systems.
> 
> The company plans to transfer its listing to America’s NASDAQ Global Markets Exchange in the coming months. Disclosure: The author’s children have shares in this company.


----------



## Pommiegranite (23 July 2008)

grace said:


> The Speculator today makes some comments on TZL, and notice that his children own shares in TZL. Well they are still holding now aren't they.




Good pickup Grace. 

Hasselhurst admitted last September that he been in touch with sources close to the company, who had admitted a $25USD + NASDAQ listing.

His children still hold. Surely, he would have advised his own children to sell had he heard otherwise.


----------



## shaunm (23 July 2008)

Yeah I've read a few of this guys documents and he always says his children hold the stock.
Is it some way for him to cover himself or is it purely for novelty; what gives?

On the SP, this is becoming a real grind. I have a little more funds to invest but am just wary of picking up to to high, much like I did with my current holdings (mid $4).
Ultimately it won't really matter I guess once NASDAQ is upon us.
Still this one has put a large red number in my portfolio, which I need to keep reminding myself that it will be a large green number one day; fingers crossed for early 09.


----------



## Paladin (23 July 2008)

shaunm said:


> Yeah I've read a few of this guys documents and he always says his children hold the stock.
> Is it some way for him to cover himself or is it purely for novelty; what gives?
> 
> On the SP, this is becoming a real grind. I have a little more funds to invest but am just wary of picking up to to high, much like I did with my current holdings (mid $4).
> ...




Haselhurst has said in the past that he holds virtually no shares himself. Which is interesting, eh?


----------



## grace (23 July 2008)

Paladin said:


> Haselhurst has said in the past that he holds virtually no shares himself. Which is interesting, eh?




Yes, I have read all of his articles for the last say 2 years, and this is the only one he has ever made a disclosure about.  He says he doesn't buy into stocks he covers, and this was the only exception in the last 2 years.


----------



## oldblue (24 July 2008)

Paladin said:


> Haselhurst has said in the past that he holds virtually no shares himself. Which is interesting, eh?




I would pick that it's a way of saying that the shares are held in a trust, the beneficiaries of which are his children. I wouldn't doubt that H himself makes the decisions, probably as a trustee.


----------



## Mitchy (31 July 2008)

Hi Guys,

Not sure if you have seen it already but the new research report is out from Duttons.

http://www.jmdutton.com/research/TZ/index.html


They maintain a strong spec buy. Target $9.20 (slightly reduced) but l believe they are being totally conservative on the revenue forecast (which isn't unexpected for a broker).

Mentions NASDAQ listing still progressing.  

All in all nothing really new to report, but with this one any news is good news.  I await the quarterly report which should be out today or tomorrow as well.


----------



## Pommiegranite (8 August 2008)

Some more jobs added today. TZ are on a recruitment drive. I guess they must be pretty confident on revenue to pay for these salaries

http://www.careerbuilder.com/JobSeeker/Jobs/JobResults.aspx?ncc=^"Telezygology+Inc."$


----------



## Eddyl (27 August 2008)

Pommiegranite said:


> Some more jobs added today. TZ are on a recruitment drive. I guess they must be pretty confident on revenue to pay for these salaries
> 
> http://www.careerbuilder.com/JobSeeker/Jobs/JobResults.aspx?ncc=^"Telezygology+Inc."$




I would be great if the company gave a little more insight into its business operations. I blame management for being so opaque about the status of its operations and objectives. It never hurts a company to do some self promotion.


----------



## Paladin (27 August 2008)

Eddyl said:


> I would be great if the company gave a little more insight into its business operations. I blame management for being so opaque about the status of its operations and objectives. It never hurts a company to do some self promotion.




Well, one strategy would be to do what you suggest and dripfeed market info. The problem, of course, has been the DKR overhang here, with the selling into any show of strength. Until it's clear (and there are about 1.6 mil shares left there) some would argue it would be unwise to put a rocket under the SP. That said, look at the unusual and after close cross trades this week and you'll see a story about what our Hong Kong hedger friends seem to be doing. Here's hoping one of the directors has been clever enough to grab a modest parcel here, if only to put a 'director buying' on the chart.

The other strategy would be to keep the powder dry, wait for an opportune moment, and then come out with the mother of all releases as buyers build up (and they're lining up nicely at the moment). Note that some milestones we know have been met (GAAP auditing of US companies, uptake by various customers, Larson doors out, some new market segments being bandied around - note 'medical' has been in some of the job descriptions advertised, most of which jobs are now filled - why do you think they're hiring so aggresively at the moment?) have not been announced to market. They stated at the Amsterdam presentation that the market would be updated about NASDAQ progress by the end of next month. If DKR can be gotten out of the way AND there is some good news then this stock is so rusted on anything could happen. So the very thing you're blaming the management for might be quite a neat trick indeed.

That said, of course, it might be no trick/tactic at all and the lack of news flow *may* just be that they have nothing to report. If that's the case, and NASDAQ is delayed again, look out. This is still very much a speculative stock.

My ruminations here are also speculation. So please, as always, DYOR.


----------



## seajay (1 September 2008)

Very positive preliminary report . . . . . . not a huge amount of news, although the optimistic could read it as though the NASDAQ listing plans are on schedule.

Hells bells, have been a holder since Jan '07, and accumulating since . . . what's another month or two or three or more !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheAbyss (2 September 2008)

Dont know about TZL anymore. Losses for the FY up 50% ($8m to $12m).

Revenues are up slightly however their costs of doing business have increased due to various reasons,

1. Employee related expenses up almost 50%
2. Professional services up almost 150% (more than likely but not clear that this due to legal fees mostly once off)
3.Travel and accomodation up 40%. Hope this is for MA activity not junkets on our cash.
4. Finance costs up 60% (an additional $800,000).

I am wary because TZL appear to be promoting themselves as intellectual property developers with access to a suite of quality products for sale yet appear to be battling to get them to market even with an increased portfolio available. 

I would like to see increased sales activity pretty quickly rather than coming to market for more cash. I know they have $23m available, however at the rate they are spending it the next 12-18 months is a crucial time for TZL.

They do have some very interesting products so still interested for a while yet


----------



## YELNATS (2 September 2008)

TheAbyss said:


> Dont know about TZL anymore. Losses for the FY up 50% ($8m to $12m).




It is always good to be wary, but isn't this business in its' start-up phase so inital losses are not unusual and to be expected?


----------



## TheAbyss (2 September 2008)

With increased revenues it should follow that profits increase also. That is why i listed the additional costs incurred so that some comment could be offered as to whether the forum feels that the costs are well invested in order to realise greater profits at a later date or are they spending money to stay in business and pay themselves high salaries? 

I listed travel and employee related expenses specifically for that purpose in the hope that a few minds could compare notes and we can gain an increased understanding of what is happening with our investment.

One side of the ledger are the increased costs and etc and the other is the increased portfolio and sales related staff that have come on board.


----------



## Pommiegranite (2 September 2008)

TheAbyss said:


> Dont know about TZL anymore. Losses for the FY up 50% ($8m to $12m).
> 
> Revenues are up slightly however their costs of doing business have increased due to various reasons,
> 
> ...




Abyss, I don't know where you got your figures from, but here are the real stats:

2007 Net loss - $10.8 million
2008 Net loss - $12.2million

That means a 13% loss increase NOT 50%

As you have stated, much of this is employee related and professional services. This is due to a massive increase in headcount and also NASDAQ listing advisory fees for Credit Suisse and solicitors.

I am extremely happy that TZ are spending on these 2 items. This is what is called putting money to good use. 

One should never just take the financials at face value. Have you noticed the increase in net assets?

As for revenue, expect a significant increase for the September quarter, as this a high value purchase order is currently being delivered.

I can only assume that you are either unfamiliar with TZ or/and unfamiliar with the transition process of how startups move into the production phase.


----------



## TheAbyss (2 September 2008)

Pommie, i used the ebitda figures and calculated prior to other costs etc. Including all revenues etc it was a 39.07% loss whilst the loss after all taxes etc are considered is 14.12%.

$10.804 Million dollars is a heck of a lot of change to be paying for good will to be purchased via shareholder value IMO.

I am not unfamiliar with what TZ do and am cognizant of their start up status Pommie, just wary of IP companies that promise a lot and struggle to get their products to market.

I want them to succeed.  Their potential is high as is the risk and again this is just my opinion which i am as entitled to as you are yours and will not presume what you know or do not know about them. Good luck.


----------



## Pommiegranite (2 September 2008)

TheAbyss said:


> Pommie, i used the ebitda figures and calculated prior to other costs etc. Including all revenues etc it was a 39.07% loss whilst the loss after all taxes etc are considered is 14.12%.
> 
> $10.804 Million dollars is a heck of a lot of change to be paying for good will to be purchased via shareholder value IMO.
> 
> ...




No offence, but ignoring the other main financial statement means that your opinion on TZ is halfbaked at best($12million increase in net assets).


----------



## Eddyl (3 September 2008)

I agree with The Abyss, TZL seem to promise alot, but as yet, have delivered very little.
  This comment is particularly related to the there apparent NASDAQ listing, which was supposedly meant to happen this year, however the shareholders are constantly left in the dark about the status of this project (beyond the typical ' is it progressing').


----------



## grace (3 September 2008)

Looks like DKR may have offloaded a few more this morning, trade of 1 030 000 shares at $3.20.  If so, they should be nearly gone.


----------



## Pommiegranite (3 September 2008)

grace said:


> Looks like DKR may have offloaded a few more this morning, trade of 1 030 000 shares at $3.20. If so, they should be nearly gone.




Yes Grace, it appears the beast has been slain.

I wonder who bought over $3million worth of stock in one go?


----------



## YELNATS (3 September 2008)

Confirming ann at 3.10pm today,

Quote
The Directors advise that DKR Oasis Management Company LP and DKR
SoundShore Oasis Holding Fund Ltd have disposed of all of their remaining
shareholding in the Company to various buyers.
Mr Andrew Sigalla, Executive Chairman of the Company, and Mr John
Falconer, Executive Director of the Company, participated in the sale and
purchased a total of 312,000 of the Oasis shares.
Unquote

Already note that the sp is up around 10% today.


----------



## Pommiegranite (3 September 2008)

YELNATS said:


> Confirming ann at 3.10pm today,
> 
> Quote
> The Directors advise that DKR Oasis Management Company LP and DKR
> ...




What a massive clue to the imminent future of this company. Maybe they know something that some of the naysayers on this thread don't.


----------



## prawn_86 (3 September 2008)

Pommiegranite said:


> What a massive clue to the imminent future of this company. Maybe they know something that some of the naysayers on this thread don't.




Theoretically, they should not know anything more than the normal holders, otherwise its insider trading. But things dont always go according to theory...


----------



## Pommiegranite (3 September 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> Theoretically, they should not know anything more than the normal holders, otherwise its insider trading. But things dont always go according to theory...




I agree Prawn. However, director buying sometimes is instigated simply by 'things being on track' as opposed to any new information. With TZ, the information has always been in the public domain. Whether potential investors listen or act on this information is a different matter.

In the case of TZ, 'things being on track' has an extreme upside, simply considering the goals of managment i.e expectation of several % of a >$50billion dollar market.

Ok, I admit some timelines have been stretched. However, TZ have so far reached every goal they have aimed for in the pursuit of commercialisation on Intevia.

Kudos to management


----------



## ntphil (18 September 2008)

Quote Ntphil Feb 08

I don't think we have seen the bottom of this stock yet. 2.50?? so I want to be there when it happens.

How are we going now hotshots.

When the "ANNOUNCEMENT" of a delay in the NASDAQ listing is announced will we see sub $2.


Lambs to the slaughter stock is going to $5
We'll never see $3 again.

Yeh OK 

I'm a buyer


----------



## seajay (25 September 2008)

Anyone care to stick thier neck out and predict what we are to hear by 30th  . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .   ???????????? . . . . . . . . .


----------



## oldblue (25 September 2008)

Does anyone have any idea what is happening with this company?
Is the NASDAQ listing still going to happen?

Disc: Not invested but watching with interest.


----------



## Kuri (25 September 2008)

Pommiegranite are you able to give us all an update? I have been a long time reader of this thread but it has been quiet for sometime now.


----------



## prawn_86 (25 September 2008)

Kuri said:


> Pommiegranite are you able to give us all an update? I have been a long time reader of this thread but it has been quiet for sometime now.




So much is happening but its all top secret and cant inform the market... 

Seriously though, i have no idea either, actual updates would be nice, not just rumours and vague statments


----------



## MangaNOID (25 September 2008)

rumours....

TZL deliberately stated that the nasdaq listing could be postponed due to market conditions (this was very convenient) until next year thus sending the SP plummeting. these low priced shares were then moped up by CSNY for the IPO that will be happening on schedule thus eliminating the need to dilute the amount of shares listed in TZL. this lack of dilution is why the directors were keen to snap up the rest of the DKR package. there is just a little spill over left of panickers selling their small holdings which will soon be moped up by the announcement that every one is hoping for at the end of this month.


----------



## seajay (26 September 2008)

Manga

'TZL deliberately stated that the nasdaq listing could be postponed due to market conditions (this was very convenient) until next year thus sending the SP plummeting. these low priced shares were then moped up by CSNY for the IPO that will be happening on schedule thus eliminating the need to dilute the amount of shares listed in TZL. this lack of dilution is why the directors were keen to snap up the rest of the DKR package. there is just a little spill over left of panickers selling their small holdings which will soon be moped up by the announcement that every one is hoping for at the end of this month.'


An interesting take on what been happening lately, to say the least !!
Will be well pleased if your view becomes reality.

We should have a better idea of the prospective NASDAQ listing by Tuesday at the latest.


----------



## MangaNOID (26 September 2008)

i was just spreading more silly rumours really as that's all weve had lately.... it was said a bit tongue in cheek


----------



## Eddyl (26 September 2008)

I have to agree with Prawn. This thread tends to harbour some notoriously defensive posters of crack pot theories. A company should be run in a transparent manner, and let its product of service speak for itself. It seems like TZ is a very opaque company.


----------



## YELNATS (1 October 2008)

It's official. As per today's announcement, "the Company has decided to delay consideration of the listing until the first quarter of 2009". 

Wonder how the sp will perform in the interim?


----------



## birdmanz (1 October 2008)

For anyone interested I've attached a spreadsheet that outlines Top 20 movements from Sep 07, May08, Jun 08 & Jul08 

Cheers
G


----------



## Eddyl (2 October 2008)

How are the fundamentals in your mind Pommie? You must be close to losing your home with all these volatility in the market, and having sunk so much money into this company.


----------



## Santoro (2 October 2008)

Eddyl said:


> How are the fundamentals in your mind Pommie? You must be close to losing your home with all these volatility in the market, and having sunk so much money into this company.




Jeez Eddyl, Eddyl, Eddyl.......thats a tad personal.......probably a fair call if the whole market wasn't reeling back in panic, shock and awe.


----------



## Pommiegranite (3 October 2008)

Eddyl said:


> How are the fundamentals in your mind Pommie? You must be close to losing your home with all these volatility in the market, and having sunk so much money into this company.





Actually Eddy, if you do a search on my posts, you will see thatI have previosly stated that I am mostly in cash, and I do not own property anymore

As for TZ, I am enjoying the fact that you are squirming. I find it highly amusing. Meanwhile, I am trying to time a sizeable purchase of more TZ stock.


----------



## prawn_86 (17 October 2008)

Over $1.2 mill worth of shares bought by the directors in the last 6 weeks.

Not small change for anyone. It seems more than just a token attempt to hold up the price. Perhaps there is good news to come... eventually


----------



## Pommiegranite (17 October 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> Over $1.2 mill worth of shares bought by the directors in the last 6 weeks.
> 
> Not small change for anyone. *It seems more than just a token attempt to hold up the price. *Perhaps there is good news to come... eventually




Seeing directors have been buying over the past couple of months, I would say its a signal that we are approaching a landmark day.......eventually


----------



## oldblue (5 November 2008)

Quarterly Cash Flow statement shows a $4m cash burn for the 3 months and cash on hand still the best part of $20m.
Looks pretty solid to me but I'd like to see a positive cash flow before investing.


----------



## Pommiegranite (6 November 2008)

oldblue said:


> Quarterly Cash Flow statement shows a $4m cash burn for the 3 months and cash on hand still the best part of $20m.
> Looks pretty solid to me but I'd like to see a positive cash flow before investing.




The negative cashflow was for cost incurred (production of fasteners for Larson Doors) but revenue not received (On page 1, it is stated that Larson will pay over the next 2 quarters for 100k units i.e $5-$10million).

So TZ should now be considered cashflow neutral at the very minimum, as there are always timing differences. The proof in the pudding will be the 4c in 3 months time.

Its good to see a company moving in the right direction.


----------



## grace (4 December 2008)

Hey Pommie, it's been a while between drinks here.

Anyway, seems the Directors don't mind the weakness in price and have used it as a buying opportunity!  Notices out.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (13 February 2009)

> The Company anticipates completion of its TZ Data Center Standard and Professional editions by the end of March, with sales through distribution and reseller partners commencing in the second quarter, and the Enterprise Edition completed by June. The Company plans to sell the Enterprise Edition direct to end users. Pre-selling and pilot customer activity has identified solid demand for the completed product.




The above is from the quarterly report. As I don't believe in the 'efficient market hypothesis', I'm not surprised that this has been overlooked.

However, the quarterly report was enough for me to increase my holding substantially.


----------



## prawn_86 (13 February 2009)

The company hasn't delivered on any of its promises on time so far, so why should the market think any different of this one?


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (15 February 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> The company hasn't delivered on any of its promises on time so far, so why should the market think any different of this one?




Prawn, sometimes the potential rewards are so great, that it is worth perservering with a company. I really believe that ability to read between the lines sets successful fundamental investors apart from unsuccessful ones.

A couple of points of interest from the quarterly, which should NOT be overlooked:


> Of particularly interest is the encouraging acceptance of the TZ Data Center Security and Environmental monitoring platform which has led to pilot *installations* with end user *customers* that are progressing well
> and is generating strong interest from established distribution companies servicing this sector.....
> 
> ....research provides a solid foundation for the *marketing programs* that will *commence at the end of February *to drive traffic to the new website


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (15 February 2009)

This is hilarious!! I'm sure the media coverage will be much better this time around!!

http://www.wwj.com/play_window.php?audioType=Episode&audioId=859157

What a tool!!!


----------



## prawn_86 (3 March 2009)

A lot of price sensitive announcements from these guys recently, but as usual the anns dont really say anything with hard facts or figures so they are still being punished by the market.

LOI signed with a Fortune 500 co, but wont say what co...
Successful deployment of data centre, but wont say how much it earnt...

Also in their half yearly i didnt like the fact that $1.5mill was spent on travel etc and also a big chunk spent on 'Misc'.

Still not enough transperancy for me or the market IMO.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (5 March 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> A lot of price sensitive announcements from these guys recently, but as usual the anns dont really say anything with hard facts or figures so they are still being punished by the market.
> 
> LOI signed with a Fortune 500 co, but wont say what co...
> Successful deployment of data centre, but wont say how much it earnt...
> ...




I've been doing an advanced search on google. I found this:

http://www.tzinvestors.com/

I hope its not their new website which we are expecting!! All the same, it looks pretty interesting.


----------



## Santoro (9 March 2009)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> I've been doing an advanced search on google. I found this:
> 
> http://www.tzinvestors.com/
> 
> I hope its not their new website which we are expecting!! All the same, it looks pretty interesting.




No the new website is available at tz.net and looking good heres to companies looking to add improvements to existing products with the view to be a market innovator/leader in these difficult economic times.


----------



## prawn_86 (11 March 2009)

Quite a large jump today (19% at the moment) on the back of the new website ann the other day, and the AFCOM trade show news of them launching a few new products etc.

Did anyone actually watch their presentation online?


----------



## Rough_Trade (11 March 2009)

Yes nice move up today and not many orders left on the sell side. Weather it continues to rise will depend on how the person/persons who have been selling it down all these months continue to off load their shares.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (13 March 2009)

Rough_Trade said:


> Yes nice move up today and not many orders left on the sell side. Weather it continues to rise will depend on how the person/persons who have been selling it down all these months continue to off load their shares.




Yes it does look promising. Time will tell. We were promised an announcement by the end of this month

On another note, I was told by somebody that on the Hotcopper forum, Forlan is infact a Hotcopper moderator who holds TZ stock. So beware of that place!!

I'm glad that moderators on here have morals and don't resort to slander and scaring people out of their holdings.


----------



## prawn_86 (20 March 2009)

Huge trade went through today at $1.35. 454k units for a price of $613k. 

The volume today is the highest in 6 months and about 4 - 5 times higher than the 3 month average. 

I wonder if it was just a transfer between the same holer? But then why would it need to be on market? Interesting to say the least...


----------



## YELNATS (20 March 2009)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> On another note, I was told by somebody that on the Hotcopper forum, Forlan is infact a Hotcopper moderator who holds TZ stock. So beware of that place!!




??? U, What were you told ??? As a TZL holder I am very interested in upcoming news. Thanks very much.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (21 March 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> Huge trade went through today at $1.35. 454k units for a price of $613k.
> 
> The volume today is the highest in 6 months and about 4 - 5 times higher than the 3 month average.
> 
> I wonder if it was just a transfer between the same holer? But then why would it need to be on market? Interesting to say the least...





Major distribution partner news due out within one week. Why would anyone sell 470k shares prior to this news as the SP has hardly factored in any news.

I've said it before repeatedly on this forum that TZs share price has been managed lower for a reason.  

tick...tick...tick


----------



## prawn_86 (22 March 2009)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> Major distribution partner news due out within one week.




Where does this information come from U? Is it in one of their previous announcements? Or is it a personal opinion?

Thanks

Prawn


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (22 March 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> Where does this information come from U? Is it in one of their previous announcements? Or is it a personal opinion?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Prawn




Hi Prawn,

If it is who I expect it to be, then it will be a company maker. Just joining the many dots from recent announcements suggests that the outlook is *very* positive. 

As per the announcement on March3:

_"...a__dditionally, good progress is being made towards formalizing a *distribution*_
_*agreement with a major wholesale distributor *that services the international Data Center market reaching tens of thousands of customers worldwide via its Value _​_Added Reseller network. The Company anticipates announcing details of this distribution agreement *by the end of March*."_

​


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (22 March 2009)

also from the same annoucement:

_Chris Kelliher, TZ Inc. CEO comments, “we are pleased by the ongoing market __acceptance of our TZ Data Center product offering which will be further __strengthened as we introduce a number of new products in the coming weeks. _*Particularly exciting is the headway we are making establishing broad based distribution through a leading wholesale distributor, which will provide almost immediate access to thousands of resellers and customers around the world.*
_Relationships such as this will bring customer reach and logistics capabilities that __are vital to establishing product volume.”_

Not long now for the faithful. I expect TZ's sp growth to make news, and wouldn't at all be surprised if it starts getting mentioned in mainstream media in the near future. 

tick..tick..tick​


----------



## prawn_86 (22 March 2009)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> _"...a__dditionally, good progress is being made towards formalizing a *distribution*_
> _*agreement with a major wholesale distributor *that services the international Data Center market reaching tens of thousands of customers worldwide via its Value _​_Added Reseller network. The Company anticipates announcing details of this distribution agreement *by the end of March*."_
> 
> ​




Just like they said they would be listed on the NASDAQ by now hey? 

While i still like the compnay i am now very sceptical of any timelines they set due to them never meeting their set dates previously.

I guess its just a matter of wait and see. I hope your right


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (22 March 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> *Just like they said they would be listed on the NASDAQ by now hey?*
> 
> While i still like the compnay i am now very sceptical of any timelines they set due to them never meeting their set dates previously.
> 
> I guess its just a matter of wait and see. I hope your right





Now now Prawn!! TZ had completed and paid for the NASDAQ legalities (>$1millionUS)relocated to the US, and then the financial crisis hit. Its very tough to be blaming them. It was a sensible move to defer NASDAQ.

As for notifying the market, we have had 7 announcements within a month. I am happy with this.

As for extended timelines, **** happens in business. Shareholders should always remember this. We need to let management get on with it.


----------



## grace (22 March 2009)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> Now now Prawn!! TZ had completed and paid for the NASDAQ legalities (>$1millionUS)relocated to the US, and then the financial crisis hit. Its very tough to be blaming them. It was a sensible move to defer NASDAQ.
> 
> As for notifying the market, we have had 7 announcements within a month. I am happy with this.
> 
> As for extended timelines, **** happens in business. Shareholders should always remember this. We need to let management get on with it.




Hello Ubiquitous, we can only hope that you and Pommie are right.  I've been holding for +2 years, so hey, what is another year?  Only, I need this one to come good this year in relation to a tiny wager between some friends.  They had better deliver this year or I am going to lose the bet!


----------



## prawn_86 (22 March 2009)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> As for extended timelines, **** happens in business. Shareholders should always remember this. We need to let management get on with it.




I totally agree, and am letting them get on with it, but i am always doubtful when they announce timelines as they have failed to meet deadlines before.


----------



## prawn_86 (23 March 2009)

Up 7% so far again today, someone seems keen to get in, but i guess thats the joys of an illiquid stock...

Has rallied about 40% from its lows 2 weeks ago


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (23 March 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> Up 7% so far again today, someone seems keen to get in, but i guess thats the joys of an illiquid stock...
> 
> Has rallied about 40% from its lows 2 weeks ago




Prawn, i would say that its not just one person who wants in. There is so little on offer that there is no point in buyers showing their hands.

The SP increase is all about the expected major distribution deal.


----------



## prawn_86 (23 March 2009)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> Prawn, i would say that its not just one person who wants in. There is so little on offer that there is no point in buyers showing their hands.
> 
> The SP increase is all about the expected major distribution deal.




Bid is slowly increasing, with potential buys jumping over each other in the queue (but no more sales yet due to a big spread).

Im personally interested in what 'major deal' is defined as....


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (23 March 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> Bid is slowly increasing, with potential buys jumping over each other in the queue (but no more sales yet due to a big spread).
> 
> *Im personally interested in what 'major deal' is defined as*....




Aren't we all?

It means company changing. It means, TZ's product suite entering the entire market place as a MUCH cheaper and ubiquitous data center alternative to anything else out there.

You're right on the bids/sells though. As not much is available, those who want in have a decision to make - Pay the price or live and hope that someone wants to sell.

It feels nice to hold more stock than the entire sell side


----------



## birdmanz (23 March 2009)

Hi Ubiquitous,
Nice to see you here, who do you feel the major distributor could be? My research lead me to a company called Uptime Devices (linked to Remote Physical Monitoring) who have a distributor Anixter, would be nice if it were them or did you have another company in mind?
Cheers
G


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (24 March 2009)

birdmanz said:


> Hi Ubiquitous,
> Nice to see you here, who do you feel the major distributor could be? My research lead me to a company called Uptime Devices (linked to Remote Physical Monitoring) who have a distributor Anixter, would be nice if it were them or did you have another company in mind?
> Cheers
> G




Hey Birdy, my money is on Anixter not only for the reason mentioned, but also that there aren't any other major distributors of complete datacenters.

Anixter are absolutely gargantuan when it comes to distribution and anything related to datacenters (world's largest). Their revenue to almost $6billion per year!! They even have a datacenter college!

http://www.anixter.at/AXECOM/DE.NSF/ProductsTechnology/SolutionsDataCentersOverview


TZ's sp is currently being rerated. There is no mass volume simply because less than 0.1% of the shares on issue are for sale. Therefore there will be no quick spike, but a steady appreciation as smalltime holders (and non believers) take profits. These will be snapped up.

tick...tick...ticking faster


----------



## birdmanz (24 March 2009)

Let's hope it is them, they're also into Fasteners. 

*Anixter Fasteners *offers customers a range of cost efficient management and logistical services that add value to customer supply chains. Agricultural machinery, automotive parts, buses, trucks, recreational and commercial vehicles, construction machinery, electrical, electronic and powertrain (axle and engine) are only some of the markets Anixter Fasteners currently serve.

Data centres for now then roll out the other early adopters in time.

I particyularly liked this re: the Fastener Division *"Our Global Vision
To become a $2 billion OEM distribution business"*
http://www.anixter.com/AXECOM/US.NSF/ProductsTechnology/SolutionsAnixterFastenersAboutUs


----------



## prawn_86 (30 March 2009)

Well they have one day left till the end of March or they have missed yet another self imposed deadline. I will be watching with interest tomorrow...


----------



## seajay (30 March 2009)

hey UBI'

Just wondering if it also feels nice to be holding more stock (or pretty close to it ) than the 'buy side'.

Interesting too were your comments made in recent posts about HC and posters there . . . . . . . . . what handle did you use there ???


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (14 April 2009)

seajay said:


> hey UBI'
> 
> Just wondering if it also feels nice to be holding more stock (or pretty close to it ) than the 'buy side'.
> 
> Interesting too were your comments made in recent posts about HC and posters there . . . . . . . . . what handle did you use there ???




Feels great Seajay. Absolutely fantastic. 

Anyone get the news today? TZ sign a global distribution deal with global leader - Anixter. 

Well done TZ management. To all of the doubters - you snooze...you lose.


----------



## prawn_86 (15 April 2009)

Well done Ubi...

Will be good to actually see some cashflow forecasts, or actual amounts when they start selling the products


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (15 April 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> Well done Ubi...
> 
> Will be good to actually see some cashflow forecasts, or actual amounts when they start selling the products




Thanks Prawn, and well done to you for holding while some were lsing their nerve.

It looks as though TZ are now being rerated to fair value. What fair value is, is anyone's guess. My analysis is well over $10.

Yes, the forecasts will be interesting. Let's not forget that we are awaiting news on several other customer engagements. 

What joy to be in the green despite the GFC. Bottom picking does pay off


----------



## YELNATS (15 April 2009)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> Anyone get the news today? TZ sign a global distribution deal with global leader - Anixter.




Very good news. When will TZL complete their Nasdaq listing which has been on their agenda for ages, or isn't it a priority for them any more?


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (15 April 2009)

YELNATS said:


> Very good news. When will TZL complete their Nasdaq listing which has been on their agenda for ages, or isn't it a priority for them any more?





I'm sure it is on the agenda. TZ will definitly want to leave this tech backwater called the ASX.

However, it will be a result of more stable market conditions and revenue growth.

Both of these are very much happening.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (24 April 2009)

Very interesting development today - A 'vigilante' group of the share registry has called for a meeting requesting a replacement of the current 3 board members.

MO and JF imo don't do much and I would happily see them go. As for AS, I'm not so sure that removing him is such a good move, especially considering the progress which TZ has been making recently.

The timing of this is shocking and very suspicious.

Fortunately, it is the managmenent team (CK, DR, BP, MS) where we have the real brains behind the technology.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (27 April 2009)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> Very interesting development today - A 'vigilante' group of the share registry has called for a meeting requesting a replacement of the current 3 board members.
> 
> MO and JF imo don't do much and I would happily see them go. As for AS, I'm not so sure that removing him is such a good move, especially considering the progress which TZ has been making recently.
> 
> ...




Well theres a poll going on http://www.tzinvestors.com/

Not many votes yet, but 64% want the board replaced ASAP!


----------



## prawn_86 (28 April 2009)

Response from TZL management today saying that none of the holders mentioned in the vigilante group are even on the registry  Then they go off tlaking about problems with the guy they were dealing with in Malaysia

Its this sort of crap that makes them loook unprofessional and that they dont know whats going on. Perhaps thats the plan from the 'others' but how can you lodge a notcie if your not on the registry?


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (28 April 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> Response from TZL management today saying that none of the holders mentioned in the vigilante group are even on the registry  Then they go off tlaking about problems with the guy they were dealing with in Malaysia
> 
> Its this sort of crap that makes them loook unprofessional and that they dont know whats going on. Perhaps thats the plan from the 'others' but how can you lodge a notcie if your not on the registry?




Prawn, the response was from the board of TZ ltd (the holding company), represented by 3 board members. Not TZ inc management (CEO,CTO,CFO etc) who have been doing a sterling job.

Yes, I agree, it was nothing short of pathetic. It was also very surprising. Before today, I was willing to see both sides of the story before making a decision. However, now I don't care who comes onboard - these muppets must go. Its not as though TZ inc need them,

They're all fighting over rewards before the i's have been dotted and t's have been crossed.

A plus was that Mark Bouris (Wizard founder) was mentioned in the release as having been spoken to about joing TZ. What a coup that would be!!


----------



## jackcrimson (29 April 2009)

Who are all these Dutch people and what on earth is their agenda? Are they simply trying to de-rail this stock or alternatively is this move anyway beneficial? Can anyone shed some light here?


----------



## prawn_86 (5 May 2009)

jackcrimson said:


> Who are all these Dutch people and what on earth is their agenda? Are they simply trying to de-rail this stock or alternatively is this move anyway beneficial? Can anyone shed some light here?




I have asked all the same questions and have no idea. All i know is that Mr Market does not like it at all, with the stock having given back all of its recent gains. Markets hate conflict and uncertainty, and now there is *yet another *big question mark over this firm.


----------



## prawn_86 (5 May 2009)

CEO Chris Kelliher resigned today without giving a reason.

Just one more big question mark over to company and the conflict within it. They have a great product but have not being able to actually be focused on what they want to achieve and how to get there.

The way things are going it looks to me as though they are on the road to bankruptcy. Not because of the product, but due to lack of leadership etc.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (5 May 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> The way things are going it looks to me as though they are on the road to bankruptcy. Not because of the product, but due to lack of leadership etc.




All I see is a storm in a teacup.

The way it looks to me is that the board's hand has been forced and resolution is near. I have been buying as well as other believers. What we end up with is a more loyal registry which will serve the share price well.

Lets see what happens over the next few days.


----------



## Santoro (5 May 2009)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> All I see is a storm in a teacup.
> 
> The way it looks to me is that the board's hand has been forced and resolution is near. I have been buying as well as other believers. What we end up with is a more loyal registry which will serve the share price well.
> 
> Lets see what happens over the next few days.




Agree, a loss but it depends who comes in to replace Chris, this could be toward the positive side of things, represents an opportunity. Although volume is up, sales represent a small portion of shares on market, those tired of waiting....

Holding............and waiting some more like the other 98+ %


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (5 May 2009)

Santoro said:


> Agree, a loss but it depends who comes in to replace Chris, this could be toward the positive side of things, represents an opportunity. Although volume is up, sales represent a small portion of shares on market, those tired of waiting....
> 
> Holding............and waiting some more like the other 98+ %




I wouldn't at all be surprised if he is back as President. CKs been President before. He loves TZ. He'll be back


----------



## prawn_86 (30 May 2009)

Once again a lack of leaderships has shone through and the uncertainty has translated into big falls in the price.

Will this company ever actually get it together?


----------



## prawn_86 (3 June 2009)

Appendix out with holdings of the new director. They want to grant him 3m options with a 3 year expiry and a strike price of $1.

No incentive there. Even more signs that the company doesnt seem to actually care about its holders or think that it will be worth much in the future.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (5 June 2009)

Prawn, the battle is heating up. Have you read the email exhange between Bouris and Sigalla and the TZ lawyers?:

http://www.tzinvestors.com/?p=314&cpage=1#comment-433


This has to end soon. 5 weeks left.


----------



## prawn_86 (6 June 2009)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> Prawn, the battle is heating up. Have you read the email exhange between Bouris and Sigalla and the TZ lawyers?:
> 
> http://www.tzinvestors.com/?p=314&cpage=1#comment-433
> 
> ...




Standard TZL innuendo and opaque disclosure to me.

No one actually knows whats going on and its all just conjecture, much the same as it has been for the last three or so years. Even the company anns seem like they dont actually know whats going on.

I can see these guys going broke, purely because they dont disclose what is actually happening.

With the amount of time and money some holders have spent on this, i would hate to think of the opportunity cost.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (8 June 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> I can see these guys going broke, purely because they dont disclose what is actually happening.




Former seniors and a founder has been speaking out against the board on tzinvestors.

July 14 will either be d-day or the start of a trasparent era for TZ. Even more reason for shareholders to get their votes in for July 14.


----------



## Santoro (9 June 2009)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> Former seniors and a founder has been speaking out against the board on tzinvestors.
> 
> July 14 will either be d-day or the start of a trasparent era for TZ. Even more reason for shareholders to get their votes in for July 14.







			
				http://www.tzinvestors.com/?p=314; said:
			
		

> Mr Bouris is the founder and Chairman of Yellow Brick Road, a financial advisory firm. The primary function of YBR is in its accounting division. Yellow Brick Road (YBR) owns a number of accountancy practices and legal practices. In addition, it owns financial planning businesses and insurance broking businesses. YBR advises a range of clients from small business to large business in most aspects of finance, tax, fund raising, accounting standards, audit, forensic research, equity and share market activity. Mr Bouris is a fellow of the Institute of Chartered Accountants and YBR has 40 professionally qualified staff in its Sydney Head Office.
> 
> Mr Kenneth Ting – Mr Ting has a background in accounting, law and investment banking with a focus on the commercialization of technology and public and private equity raisings. Mr Ting joined Deutsche Bank in 1997 after 4 years at PricewaterhouseCoopers Corporate Finance and Tax division. He was Vice President of Technology Investment Banking at Deutsche Bank and worked in Deutsche Bank’s Sydney, San Francisco and London Office. Mr Ting has a passion for technology and has worked with technology companies throughout his working career. He has been involved in the completion of over $5 Billion in M&A, private equity and IPO assignments in Australia, USA and Europe. His industry specialization is in the electronics manufacturing, software, IT Services, telecom and internet sector. Mr Ting holds a Bachelor of Commerce and Bachelor of Laws with First Class Honors from Adelaide University and is a member of the Institute of Chartered Accountants. Mr Ting is currently an Associate Director of Nextec Strategic Capital, a Technology Investment Banking firm based in Sydney. He is also a Director of an international telecoms company which he founded in 2002.
> 
> ...





This should be a simple decision by shareholders, the nominations for the board by Klass Pool leave the current board wanting. I know where my votes will go.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (9 June 2009)

Santoro said:


> This should be a simple decision by shareholders, the nominations for the board by Klass Pool leave the current board wanting. I know where my votes will go.




I wholeheartedley agree Santoro.

I don't know if any of you have today's AFR. There is a piece on Mark Bouris and his thoughts on TZ. Let's just say that he is very excited by TZ.


----------



## Judd (11 June 2009)

Well somebody is not overly excited since the Chairman, appointed on 2 June, has resigned.

And there is the possible breach of bond covenants as per the today's ASX announcement.

Trust all is OK but it is not a good look.


----------



## YELNATS (11 June 2009)

TZ in a trading halt until next Monday June 15.

Per their announcement, "we have received an email from Mr Paul Casey giving his resignation as recently appointed Chairman of the Company".

Does this signal the demise of the present board and will the 14 July meeting be necessary now?

Ah, business politics.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (12 June 2009)

On the contrary Judd. Everything looks better than ever.............Take a 1 week holiday my dear boy.


----------



## prawn_86 (12 June 2009)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> On the contrary Judd. Everything looks better than ever.............Take a 1 week holiday my dear boy.




LOL thats what holders of this stock have been saying for the past 2 years, and what have they actually acheived? Dont give me that 'things are happening behind the scenes' story. For a public company things should be clear and understandable, you should not have to come up with conjecture and hypothesis as to what is actually happening.

They haven't even announced any actual sales or costing figures yet...


----------



## prawn_86 (15 June 2009)

Surprise surprise, another deadline not met (Trading halt) and TZL is now suspended.

They say it will be another 3 days, but for them that means more like 3 weeks. Trying to negotiate a deal with their note holders, so worst case could go close to wind up of the co if management dont pull their finger out.

Also released a 'positive' announcement, which is once again just words and no actual figures. They have recieved their first order from Anixter. Who care?? Its not imprtant unless we know how much the order was for or what $$ it will bring in. Is it really that hard to include those details?


----------



## Santoro (15 June 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> Surprise surprise, another deadline not met (Trading halt) and TZL is now suspended.
> 
> They say it will be another 3 days, but for them that means more like 3 weeks. Trying to negotiate a deal with their note holders, so worst case could go close to wind up of the co if management dont pull their finger out.
> 
> Also released a 'positive' announcement, which is once again just words and no actual figures. They have recieved their first order from Anixter. Who care?? Its not imprtant unless we know how much the order was for or what $$ it will bring in. Is it really that hard to include those details?




Wow, first time I seen a company get suspended in these circumstances, you must really be onto something Prawn. Bravo.

BTW: Can you disc.


----------



## prawn_86 (15 June 2009)

Santoro said:


> BTW: Can you disc.




I assume you mean disclose my holdings, and yes i do hold some of these much to my disappointment. At this stage it looks like going down as another great product ruined by bad management.

Price is about the same, or slightly lower, than where it was 3 months ago, while a lot of other stocks i follow have rallied >200% and even large caps are up 30%+


----------



## Santoro (15 June 2009)

TZL ASX Announcement 150609; said:
			
		

> The Company requested and was granted a Trading Halt on Thursday 11 June allow it to conclude negotiations with the Chew Group and its Convertible Note Holder QVT.
> 
> Those negotiations have continued during the course of the weekend and the Company expects to successfully conclude the negotiations and document the proposed arrangements within the next [3] trading days.
> 
> The Company expects that *these arrangements will also satisfactorily deal with the matters which are the subject of the proposed extraordinary general meeting called for 14 July 2009*.




I guess it depends what you read, the current board appears to be actively negotiatiing with the Patrick Chew group, my guess is Chew etc are not gonna come this far to turn around and say "Oh yes...sorry about that, keep going John...what were we thinking Mark", I am on the train of thought that the current directors are going to exit....prior to the AGM...and that this is done and dusted.

Anyone else with an opinion?


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (16 June 2009)

Santoro said:


> I guess it depends what you read, the current board appears to be actively negotiatiing with the Patrick Chew group, my guess is Chew etc are not gonna come this far to turn around and say "Oh yes...sorry about that, keep going John...what were we thinking Mark", I am on the train of thought that the current directors are going to exit....prior to the AGM...and that this is done and dusted.
> 
> Anyone else with an opinion?




Agreed. I am of the opinion that negotioations will be concluded either today or tomorrow, whereupon we will have a completely new board with Mark Bouris as chairman. 

Prawn, much of what you are complaining about stemmed from questionable motives/actions of a previous chairman. A company is limited by its board, so we should be viewing this as a new start. 

When TZ had a write up in the Speculator magazine, the price went up to $7.20. If Mark Bouris is in charge, what effect would that have on the share price?


----------



## prawn_86 (16 June 2009)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> If Mark Bouris is in charge, what effect would that have on the share price?




Well the articles i read said he would be chairman, but wasnt willing to take a stake in the co, which isnt a sign of commitment. I am aware that these articles could be wrong however, but i would be looking for him to purchase on market to show support, rather than just picking up management options which seem to have stupidly low strike prices


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (16 June 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> Well the articles i read said he would be chairman, but wasnt willing to take a stake in the co, which isnt a sign of commitment. I am aware that these articles could be wrong however, but i would be looking for him to purchase on market to show support, rather than just picking up management options which seem to have stupidly low strike prices




Maybe, but surely he wouldn't put his name against any old company and options are only good if you can convert them at a profit. Let's just see what comes out next.


----------



## prawn_86 (18 June 2009)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> Maybe, but surely he wouldn't put his name against any old company and options are only good if you can convert them at a profit. Let's just see what comes out next.




They just issued options at about 30% below what the last close was, so that shows how confident they are  1mill options expiring in a year with a strike of 75c, well we know what the price will do... nothing

What a joke the management of this company is.

On a side note, today is the 3rd day since suspension (their self imposed deadline), but i bet they dont relist...


----------



## prawn_86 (18 June 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> On a side note, today is the 3rd day since suspension (their self imposed deadline), but i bet they dont relist...




Well i was wrong on that one 

Mark Bouris has been appointed Chairman. He has done some good things previously so will be interesting to see if he can turn this co around. The will need to raise circa $3mill to cover the interest owed to QVT, plus organise payment of the full amount of the debt.

So at the moment TZL is still teetering on a knifes edge.

Investor really need more disclosure as to cashflows and forecast sales, not just saying "we have sold a few units". Hopefully they make public the financial info they will prepare for QVT


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (18 June 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> Well i was wrong on that one
> 
> Mark Bouris has been appointed Chairman. He has done some good things previously so will be interesting to see if he can turn this co around. The will need to raise circa $3mill to cover the interest owed to QVT, plus organise payment of the full amount of the debt.
> 
> ...




They were on a knife's edge Prawn. Let's see what the accounts reveal.

Come on Prawn, give the NEW board some breathing space!! Man you're demanding!!!


----------



## Santoro (18 June 2009)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> They were on a knife's edge Prawn. Let's see what the accounts reveal.




Agree here UBI. Hardly likely that you take over the board without a plan and the past experience held by the new board won't make it easy but its sure better than what there was, I am sure that Falconer and Co were holding enough shares/options and realised that the new board would make them worth more than they could.

I agree too with you Prawn....the shareholders require stats and figures with announcements, no confidence comes from lip service...as we just have experienced. And Prawn rest easy....TZ doesn't need to hold that AGM so we're saving some dough already.:

Personally I'm thinking..."Thank f....."  I believe that the shares won't be at this level for much longer. 

Still holding......


----------



## prawn_86 (18 June 2009)

Yep im willing to give the new management a chance, after all it wouldnt take much to be better than the last lot.

Im still wondering about those options that were just issued. Are they going to be cancelled? And who were they issued to?


----------



## lancelots (18 June 2009)

Maintain the rage

After quite some time dealing with chronic pain from an injury I can only equate the relief of the board resignation as the same relief a major pain killer would give me, finally an end to the angst!

Now we have a situation that makes us all feel better, no less out of our hands than it was before, but with what appears to be a comforting hand on our shoulder from the new board. And very much people that exude a feeling of trust without having met them.

Forensic accounting, now this is where we find out so much more than just the sundry debtors position, which is by no means the least important it is hugely important. Now the books are frozen for want of a better term they can not be altered to suit agendas, I sincerely hope that the AFP have visited all necessary company offices and seized all documents i.e.: Dunbar, Zms et all, that’s if there are any left to seize.

WAS THE TRAVEL AN ACCOMODATION EXPENSES LEGITIMITE????????

We’ve all had a good back pat and probably a good drink to celebrate, but make no mistake there are monies that may need to be recovered and people that need pursuing not by our new board of directors, whom I would much prefer to be taking care of business that involves salvaging our company, but by the continued pressure from the very people that have been wronged US. The very organisations put into place (ASIC, AFP, ASX) are open to enquires and will be far more driven if they see continued interest in investigations.

Do not be deluded into thinking that these people would have given up if they did not have plans in place to cover their tracks as they slink away. An interesting note is that as I have mentioned before that Bob Pagorek TZ Group former CFO had implicated himself by signing Michael Ottens statement, He also resigned.
These resignations are an admission of guilt, and the parties should be pursued if not for financial gratification then for the simple fact that if allowed to go free they will sting another group of hard working battlers not unlike you and me.
Maintain the rage, gain back what was lost and if nothing more then we will keep them dancing on the hot coals. After all they have had us in angst for far to long while they enjoyed the spoils of their victory over common shareholders and you can bet there was a lot of celebration at our expense.


----------



## lancelots (18 June 2009)

Seems my account on sharescenx was not just suspended but closed for attempting to gain support for our cause


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (19 June 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> Yep im willing to give the new management a chance, after all it wouldnt take much to be better than the last lot.
> 
> Im still wondering about those options that were just issued. Are they going to be cancelled? And who were they issued to?




I can't say who they were issued to (although I know). The information is on tzinvestors.com. 

Let's just say that the previous board members were an extremely dodgy bunch.

http://m.theaustralian.com.au/fi41274.htm

http://www.businessday.com.au/business/goodbye-babcock-and-amen-20090618-cly1.html


----------



## prawn_86 (19 June 2009)

Suspension from quotation (again) due to the current cash position being materially different to what it had been previously reported.

Not sounding good. Sounds like they are broke to me, and had to suspend trading, otherwise it would be trading while insolvent.

Perhaps it is too late for the new board to be able to do anything...?


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (19 June 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> Suspension from quotation (again) due to the current cash position being materially different to what it had been previously reported.
> 
> Not sounding good. Sounds like they are broke to me, and had to suspend trading, otherwise it would be trading while insolvent.
> 
> Perhaps it is too late for the new board to be able to do anything...?




Can you explain how this is any different to the many tiny resource stocks which you have invested in, which have successfully done share placements based on a some acreage of red dirt?

Take a holiday until Tueday laddie, then come back to watch the Wizard go to work.


----------



## prawn_86 (19 June 2009)

Differnece is you actually know the cash balance, or a rough idea of it. Whereas it appears investors have been massively misled when it comes to TZ.

Im waiting, gotta give the new board a chance, but im hoping its not too late (it wouldnt be their fault if it is)


----------



## Santoro (19 June 2009)

Clearly demonstrates why Faber, Kelliher etc resigned, in hindsight a clear big alert/danger signal.

Makes sense UBI, I think the directors will pass the hat round to the shareholders and explain that this company can go places but not quite like this, will dilute things but better than getting skun.

Not sure we can compare commodities with ip....

Falconer & Co need the book thrown at them for there inept and meek governance....what a bunch of throttlers!!


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (20 June 2009)

Santoro said:


> Falconer & Co need the book thrown at them for there inept and meek governance....what a bunch of throttlers!!




Unfortunately for them, they will have several books thrown at them. It really is not looking good.

We must bear in mind that Mark Bouris and team would have had their suspicions of these wrongdoings for a few months (hence the move against the board which began in April).

The only question now is whether they can raise capital. Who better than Mark Bouris and a group of VERY loyal shareholders?  Things should move along nicely from there. The previous board were a millstone around the next of TZ. This weight has now been lifted.


----------



## prawn_86 (20 June 2009)

I would be very surprised if any of the previous TZ board spent any time behind bars. Australia is very lenient on corporate crime, so i bet they get slapped with a warning at best


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (20 June 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> I would be very surprised if any of the previous TZ board spent any time behind bars. Australia is very lenient on corporate crime, so i bet they get slapped with a warning at best




I'll take that bet.

Nearly all of the following charges have a maximum sentence of 10 years. I wouldn't be surprised if ALL of them are made to stick. There will be no leniancy for somebody facing a combination of these.

http://www.armstronglegal.com.au/web/page/Directors_Publishing_False_Statements

http://www.armstronglegal.com.au/web/page/Embezzlement

http://www.armstronglegal.com.au/web/page/Directors_Wilfully_Destroying_Books

http://www.armstronglegal.com.au/web/page/Directors_Cheating_or_Defrauding

http://www.armstronglegal.com.au/web/page/Director_Omitting_Certain_Entries

http://www.armstronglegal.com.au/web/page/Fraudulent_Misappropriation

http://www.armstronglegal.com.au/web/page/Obtain_Money_by_Misleading_Statements


----------



## YELNATS (15 July 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> I would be very surprised if any of the previous TZ board spent any time behind bars. Australia is very lenient on corporate crime, so i bet they get slapped with a warning at best




If they've done the crime, they should do the time.

Think of Ray Williams and Rodney Adler of HIH fame. Surely they need to make an example of some of these corporate crims.


----------



## prawn_86 (7 August 2009)

What a balls up this is turning out to be. If it does manage to come out of suspension, without going into administration, it will be a long long time before the SP is around even $1 again IMO.

Usually when a stock comes out of a long suspension like this it is sold off massively.

This could takes years to sort out


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (7 August 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> Usually when a stock comes out of a long suspension like this it is sold off massively.
> 
> This could takes years to sort out




Really?

As a moderator, I'm sure you will understand the need to set an example and provide evidence to back up your comments.

Okay I'll play this game (even though I know that the sp action depends on the reason for the suspension and the outcome):

GGG was in suspension in 2007 for 6 months. SP prior to suspension 25c. SP within days of the suspension being lifted - $1.75. Is that a sell off you were referring to? 

Your turn.


----------



## prawn_86 (7 August 2009)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> Your turn.




After falling from around 70c to 15c (slow decline, similar to what was seen in TZ) EDE was in a suspension for about 5 months and then opened at 3c. They are a company also with an outstanding technology, but lacking the experience to commercialise it. :


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (9 August 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> What a balls up this is turning out to be. If it does manage to come out of suspension, without going into administration, it will be a long long time before the SP is around even $1 again IMO.
> 
> Usually when a stock comes out of a long suspension like this it is sold off massively.
> 
> This could takes years to sort out




Looks like you're going to be wrong yet again kiddo.

Have a look at the new homepage on the website.

www.tz.net


----------



## Sean K (9 August 2009)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> Looks like you're going to be wrong yet again kiddo.
> 
> Have a look at the new homepage on the website.
> 
> www.tz.net



WTF has this got to do with it?

A new homepage is a turnaround story?

Just how the company has managed their past 3 years marketing. 

Talk, and NO substance!


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (9 August 2009)

kennas said:


> WTF has this got to do with it?
> 
> A new homepage is a turnaround story?
> 
> ...




You obviously haven't been following things closely at all, so your comments are pretty rash to say the least.

1. TZ have a new board which ousted the previous board. They should not be held accountable to what has gone on before. Or do you paint everyone with the same brush? If you do, then how about painting TZ with the Mark Bouris (successful businessman and now chairman of TZ) brush?

2. The new homepage now lists a product which, having been jointly developed, has now been delivered to the world's largest distributor. This puts paid to all of the comments about TZ not having enough cash to deliver on this.

Plenty of substance with this one Kennas - just look a little more closely before commenting please.


----------



## prawn_86 (2 September 2009)

Another ann out today, revealing even more of a shambles than first thought.

Let me preface this by saying in no way do i believe the current board is at fault.

Personally i think these guys are fairly screwed. The March quarterly reported $9m in cash, but forensic accounts say there was only $1m. Virtually no paper trial, no ideas about debtors, no interest paid to QVT... the list goes on. 

At least the current board is being honest now in saying they have no idea when TZL will be reinstated from suspension. My bet is it will be at least 6 more months. Even if they do make it back, then they are paying huge interest sums on the notes issued to 'resurgence'. 

I have personally written off my stake in this. If i get 10c in the dollar back i would be surprised.


Now lets wait for Ubi to come and put a positive spin on things. No doubt this announcement is great news and the company will be a $20 stock soon...


----------



## Kuri (2 September 2009)

Does anybody else think that Pommiegranite has taken the new handle of Ubiquitous? PG last post was in Feb 09 and Ub joined Feb 09. Neither of them will listen to reason regarding TZL and will try and stop any constructive discussion. Also, when one walks into a room the other one leaves. Very eerie.

Looking forward to hearing your thoughts. 

Kuri


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (2 September 2009)

To make you feel better, I will answer your bleatings. You only need to ask directly.



prawn_86 said:


> Another ann out today, revealing even more of a shambles than first thought.




Maybe by you, but it was just what was expected by many, many months ago.





> Personally i think these guys are fairly screwed. The March quarterly reported $9m in cash, but forensic accounts say there was only $1m. Virtually no paper trial, no ideas about debtors, no interest paid to QVT... the list goes on.



So you have no consideration about the money which has been raised by the Resurgence fund convertible note. Also QVT have the option to invest by 30 Sep. Once they invest, I guess you would then say that a $5billion hedge fund with full access to the company's operations has no idea what they are doing. BWAHAHAH!



> At least the current board is being honest now in saying they have no idea when TZL will be reinstated from suspension. My bet is it will be at least 6 more months. Even if they do make it back, then they are paying huge interest sums on the notes issued to 'resurgence'.



1. I see, you have now changed your stance to say that TZ may relist. Only last month, you gave them no chance.
2. Huge sums of interest on the resurgence note!!!!! HAHAHAHAHA
    Kiddo, a 10% interest rate on $1.4million of notes valid for 1 year = $140k. Prawn, is that a mind boggling amount for you?




> I have personally written off my stake in this. If i get 10c in the dollar back i would be surprised.



Oh dear. It would appear you are looking fr reassurance. 




> Now lets wait for Ubi to come and put a positive spin on things. No doubt this announcement is great news and the company will be a $20 stock soon...



Nope, you suffer due to your lack of understanding and research. I guess we all get what we deserve in this world. Pick up the phone and call TZ.

ps..still reckon ASIC are going to give the former board a slap on the wrists? BWAHAHAHA


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (2 September 2009)

Kuri said:


> Does anybody else think that Pommiegranite has taken the new handle of Ubiquitous? PG last post was in Feb 09 and Ub joined Feb 09. Neither of them will listen to reason regarding TZL and will try and *stop any constructive discussion*. Also, when one walks into a room the other one leaves. Very eerie.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing your thoughts.
> 
> Kuri





Lol...nope...you got me there.  I'll leave the constructive discussion to you. What was it you were discussing? Oh yes that's right....user identities....lol

Chill out guys...it will all happen for you soon. Call the company with your  concerns instead of bleating on forums.


----------



## prawn_86 (2 September 2009)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> ps..still reckon ASIC are going to give the former board a slap on the wrists? BWAHAHAHA




I gaurantee it. Look at what the James hardie directors got away with and the punishment they got. If the ex directors get fined more than 20k each (after being forced to pay back what they owe) i will be shocked.

Im not looking for reassurance, i know this company is a dog. And yes a 10% interest rate is still a 10% interest rate. If the company had such a biright future why wouldnt banks lend to them at a lower rate? Oh thats right, because at this stage it seems they have very little chance of coming out of it alive.

And dont you find it amusing that i am 'suffering' the same as you? We both cant sell...


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (2 September 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> Im not looking for reassurance, i know this company is a dog. And yes a 10% interest rate is still a 10% interest rate.




So a $1 debt at 10% has the same burden as $1,000,000,000 debt at 10%.

Err...okay mate...you're on your own with that one.



> And dont you find it amusing that i am 'suffering' the same as you? We both cant sell...



I find it amusing that while I bought a lot as low as $1, while the former board were liquidating, others like yourselves sat on your hands.

Let's see who's amused soon. Even if I get $1.10 on open, then that's 10% and is HUGE...right?

Prawn, be a man, just phone the company.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (7 September 2009)

Hey guys...where'd ya go? Busy avoiding humble pie?

What a ripper of an operations update  today eh Prawn?

No worries...its all good


----------



## prawn_86 (7 September 2009)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> What a ripper of an operations update  today eh Prawn?




Only just had a chance to read it then. And yes it does sound promising. Good to see current management do what previous failed to; provide clear and detailed shareholder updates.

I would still like to see some actual figures, margins and timeframes, but am aware that with the state the co has been left in this could take some time. This is a step in the right direction, but the next step will be getting cashflow neutral and sorting out all the court cases etc...

I still think it will be a while before they re-list (doubt it will be this year), and im wondering what size the proposed cap raising will be, and if they will ever get back any of the embezzeled money.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (8 September 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> Only just had a chance to read it then. And yes it does sound promising. Good to see current management do what previous failed to; provide clear and detailed shareholder updates.
> 
> I would still like to see some actual figures, margins and timeframes, but am aware that with the state the co has been left in this could take some time. This is a step in the right direction, but the next step will be getting cashflow neutral and sorting out all the court cases etc...
> 
> I still think it will be a while before they re-list (doubt it will be this year), and im wondering what size the proposed cap raising will be, and if they will ever get back any of the embezzeled money.




Very constructive Prawn! I have to agree with ALL of what you wrote. Of course the ultimate test is market acceptance. Yes, unfortunately we will require a cap raising. However, it is clear to see what TZ are doing. They are going to boost earnings and sentiment, so that the equity dilution will be at a higher price. Makes sense.


----------



## bryan_palmer (14 September 2009)

According to the new TV show The Apprentice Mark Bouris is a very good business man. He might fix this company up.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (15 September 2009)

bryan_palmer said:


> According to the new TV show The Apprentice Mark Bouris is a very good business man. He might fix this company up.




As chairman, unless he is like his predecessor which is highly unlikely, he will work in the best interests of TZ and its shareholders. So yes he will fix the company but not 'fix this company up'


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (19 September 2009)

QVT willing to convert their $24million+ debt into stock. What ever do they see in the company

Anyways, back to the kitchen. The oven is preheating. Humble Pie ready to go in.

Prawn - 2 dates for your diary:

1) AGM in November
2 ASIC's vs the former board (2 weeks at the Supreme court of NSW) in March. You still sure about that 'slap on the wrist'?


----------



## prawn_86 (19 September 2009)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> You still sure about that 'slap on the wrist'?




Positive.

First offence, plea bargaining etc etc will make it a non event punishment wise. Not TZ or ASICs fault, its just the way the law system works. Plus i bet he has got enough stashed away in wifeys name or offshore trusts that he will be set.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (19 September 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> Positive.
> 
> First offence, plea bargaining etc etc will make it a non event punishment wise. Not TZ or ASICs fault, its just the way the law system works. Plus i bet he has got enough stashed away in wifeys name or offshore trusts that he will be set.





No offence, but seeing that you've been wrong about pretty much everything so far relating to this affair, I would hold of on any more predictions and just watch.

Still reckon TZ are going to be definitely liquidated? Your thoughts on QVT taking stock in TZ?  

Is there something that you know that the $5billion hedge fund, with access to the company operations, doesn't?

Do you really think QVT have been spending the legal fees just so the former board gets a slap on the wrist?

An example is going to be made of this lot.


----------



## prawn_86 (19 September 2009)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> Is there something that you know that the $5billion hedge fund, with access to the company operations, doesn't?




We should all have access to the same info. If QVT know something we dont then it is insider trading...


----------



## surfingman (19 September 2009)

This is a very interesting case, Mark Bouris has a vast amount of experience with Wizard Home Loans then GE finance, he is now creating another solid Financial Services company.

He's very down to earth and very business savvy I look forward to sit on the sidelines and watch the outcome of this one.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (19 September 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> We should all have access to the same info. If QVT know something we dont then it is insider trading...




Oh dear... what tosh! You really are showing an extremely naive view on this matter Prawn.  I suggest you do some research on how capital investments take place, and while you're at it, look up the term 'Due Diligence'.

No probs with being incorrect. We all have opinions and are sometimes incorrect. However, spouting stuff off with an air or knowledge, but instead have little knowledge about, is just plain silly.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (19 September 2009)

surfingman said:


> This is a very interesting case, Mark Bouris has a vast amount of experience with Wizard Home Loans then GE finance, he is now creating another solid Financial Services company.
> 
> He's very down to earth and very business savvy I look forward to sit on the sidelines and watch the outcome of this one.





Yes, it will be interesting. The amount of media attention that Bouris draws to TZ will also be very interesting.


----------



## sharer (20 October 2009)

Does anyone know what happened to TZL. I am a shareholder. Have I lost my money? I have been trying to follow news but it doesn't really say anything regarding shareholders money


----------



## prawn_86 (20 October 2009)

sharer said:


> Does anyone know what happened to TZL. I am a shareholder. Have I lost my money? I have been trying to follow news but it doesn't really say anything regarding shareholders money




If/when they relist you will be able to sell them again, but what the price will be when they come out of suspension is anybody's guess and depends on the condition of the company at the time.


----------



## newatthis (20 October 2009)

sharer said:


> Does anyone know what happened to TZL. I am a shareholder. Have I lost my money? I have been trying to follow news but it doesn't really say anything regarding shareholders money






prawn_86 said:


> If/when they relist you will be able to sell them again, but what the price will be when they come out of suspension is anybody's guess and depends on the condition of the company at the time.




All this is new to me- I have  inheritedstock in this company. Can you tell me what has happened? Please


----------



## prawn_86 (20 October 2009)

newatthis said:


> All this is new to me- I have  inheritedstock in this company. Can you tell me what has happened? Please




I suggest you spend an hour or so reading over this thread and the announcements TZ has made to the ASX over the last few years.

Hope that helps


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (21 October 2009)

On 22 October, Dell will launch the Adamo XPS. Shareholders should pay particular attention to heat sensitive opening mechanism, as this will be a focal point of this notebook and possibly an application which TZ developed.

http://www.engadget.com/2009/10/17/dells-2000-adamo-xps-launching-october-22-with-heat-sensing-op/


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (16 November 2009)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> On 22 October, Dell will launch the Adamo XPS. Shareholders should pay particular attention to heat sensitive opening mechanism, as this will be a focal point of this notebook and possibly an application which TZ developed.
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2009/10/17/dells-2000-adamo-xps-launching-october-22-with-heat-sensing-op/




Confirmed!

TZ Locking Technology Featured on the Dell Adamo XPS  

http://www.send2press.com/newswire/2009-11-1116-001.shtml


----------



## prawn_86 (16 November 2009)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> Confirmed!
> 
> TZ Locking Technology Featured on the Dell Adamo XPS
> 
> http://www.send2press.com/newswire/2009-11-1116-001.shtml




Nice. Now an estimate of units and margins are all we need to see whatit will do for the co. Margins in particular would be nice, cause there are a lot of uses for their products


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (16 November 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> Nice. Now an estimate of units and margins are all we need to see whatit will do for the co. Margins in particular would be nice, cause there are a lot of uses for their products




That is going to be tricky. Generally laptop manufacturers don't give specific model sales numbers, so TZ will be restricted to release info on that front. It is something that we have to estimate ourselves from other figures. I have read that the luxury laptop market is about 3mill. I have also read that Apple has 90% of the luxury notebook market. I would say that Dell are targeting/expecting at least 500k units. As for margins. Its anybody's guess - $5 to $20 net per unit would be a reasonable range. So I estimate TZ will net $2.5m to $10m pa through this deal. This equates to a share price of 75c to $3 per share (based on a conservative tech p/e of 30)


----------



## grace (16 November 2009)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> That is going to be tricky. Generally laptop manufacturers don't give specific model sales numbers, so TZ will be restricted to release info on that front. It is something that we have to estimate ourselves from other figures. I have read that the luxury laptop market is about 3mill. I have also read that Apple has 90% of the luxury notebook market. I would say that Dell are targeting/expecting at least 500k units. As for margins. Its anybody's guess - $5 to $20 net per unit would be a reasonable range. So I estimate TZ will net $2.5m to $10m pa through this deal. This equates to a share price of 75c to $3 per share (based on a conservative tech p/e of 30)




As long as TZ get some money in soon, I'm happy.  The piggy bank needs  a top up in the short-term.


----------



## Eddyl (11 January 2010)

Long time since I posted. Does anyone have any idea what so ever about TZL, I understand they are going through some legal issues, but what has happened to my holding? Is it simply a write off, or will they ever relist on the Aus stock exchange?

These questions may sound silly, but there is little to no information floating around about this company anymore.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (11 January 2010)

Eddyl said:


> These questions may sound silly, but there is little to no information floating around about this company anymore.




I agree with you. It is a silly question considering that the 71 page annual report was released 2 weeks ago. Plenty of information 'floating around' in there buddy.


----------



## YELNATS (1 February 2010)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> I agree with you. It is a silly question considering that the 71 page annual report was released 2 weeks ago. Plenty of information 'floating around' in there buddy.




Also received their notice last week of their AGM to be held in Sydney on February 26.

Chairman Mark Bouris gives a very good summary of the current state of play.

One item shareholders will be voting on is the debt to equity conversion which will see major creditor QVT Funds being assigned 18.6 million shares at $1/share, with the possibility of a second conversion later this year at $1.20/share. 

This looks like a massive dilution for existing holders but it seems like the only way the company can survive financially.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (1 February 2010)

YELNATS said:


> Also received their notice last week of their AGM to be held in Sydney on February 26.
> 
> Chairman Mark Bouris gives a very good summary of the current state of play.
> 
> ...




Agreed Yelnats. ALL of thsse resolutions need to be voted for with  a 'Yes' (QVT, Resurgence, Sydcomp). If so, TZ will be debt free which would be a great platform to move off from. If not, then TZ would, against the odds, need to find the money to repay these entities. I envisage certain administration in this scenario. A smaller slice of a big pie is better than no pie or crumbs at all.

*It is ESSENTIAL that ALL shareholders vote on this, and not leave it to the others to carry these resolutions. The former board (and associates), still retain voting rights until the court case in March. We should assume that they will vote against ALL resolutions, and they do carry a fair few votes.*

As for the renumeration resolutions for Ting and Vlugt, shareholders need to make their own minds up as to whether these guys are worthy of such reward. Personally I would like to know a little more of what they do/would be doing. It should go without saying as to what Mark Bouris brings to the company, and the value which he will add.

So lets get those proxy forms in guys and keep our fingers crossed that we can herald a new beginning on 26Feb.


----------



## YELNATS (1 February 2010)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> As for the renumeration resolutions for Ting and Vlugt, shareholders need to make their own minds up as to whether these guys are worthy of such reward. Personally I would like to know a little more of what they do/would be doing. It should go without saying as to what Mark Bouris brings to the company, and the value which he will add.




I would support a vote of "yes" to all resolutions including the remuneration packages for Ting and de Vlugt. 

It seems that these 2 directors together with Bouris have basically been keeping the company alive over the last 6 months or so. 

Apparently there will be future performance hurdles in place which have to be achieved before they receive their remunerations.


----------



## surfingman (1 February 2010)

As already been said if there is a NO for the vote for conversation of the debt facility the company will be finished, its great opportunity to convert this debt and watch the company with some good management be slowly built back to profitability.

The current directors have steered this back from the abyss, I have been following this one closely and I am keen to buy some once the dust has settled.


----------



## surfingman (26 February 2010)

Did anyone go to the AGM today?

I heard its good news, Debt is converted and Bouris get's his Shares and Oppies.

Any thoughts?


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (27 February 2010)

surfingman said:


> Did anyone go to the AGM today?
> 
> I heard its good news, Debt is converted and Bouris get's his Shares and Oppies.
> 
> Any thoughts?




I was there, sat in front of an incredibly large and smelly 'shareholder', who was being quite disruptive. Why he showed up, and how he fitted into the already full room, still amazes me. It was good to see Mark Bouris put him in his place. 

I met many nice shareholders who seem very loyal and want to see nothing more than have this technology succeed. Special thanks was rightly reserved for Patrick Chew, as well as some other parties.

The general vibe I got from the meeting was extremely positive. Yesterday is being viewed as a new beginning for the company. Time to draw a line under this and move on, despite disagreements between shareholders on some matters. The board has been entrusted, and will now be allowed to continue with minimum disruption. Criticism will be reserved for them if they do not meet realistic expectations.

After this close brush with 'death', I do not think many shareholders will be taking their eyes of the company now. We have all learned a valuable lesson.

Now the work can really begin and we should see the fruits of the company's labours.

The company should be relisting in the very near future.


----------



## birdmanz (1 March 2010)

Ubi....the meeting was a great success and now "all systems are go".

some have been calling you back to the other forum...hope to see you there again soon
Cheers
G


----------



## akira99 (5 March 2010)

Just got notice that TZ are de-listing from the ASX - asx.com.au/asx/research/companyInfo.do?by=asxCode&asxCode=TZL

Does anyone have further details on why?


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (5 March 2010)

akira99 said:


> Just got notice that TZ are de-listing from the ASX - asx.com.au/asx/research/companyInfo.do?by=asxCode&asxCode=TZL
> 
> Does anyone have further details on why?




It's an S&P rebalance. You have nothing to worry about. Next time around we will be back in the All Ordinaries.


----------



## akira99 (5 March 2010)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> It's an S&P rebalance. You have nothing to worry about. Next time around we will be back in the All Ordinaries.





Hopefully!!! Given all that has happened, confidence is at an all time low...thanks for the response!


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (6 March 2010)

akira99 said:


> Hopefully!!! Given all that has happened, confidence is at an all time low...thanks for the response!




Akira, I beg to differ. With all that has happened recently, confidence appears to be at an all time high! I received this impression by speaking to MANY people at the AGM. 

This is a new beginning for TZ, led by a high profile and charismatic chairman, who has the contacts and ability to open doors.

I expect $2+ very soon after listing.


----------



## oldblue (8 March 2010)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> Akira, I beg to differ. With all that has happened recently, confidence appears to be at an all time high! I received this impression by speaking to MANY people at the AGM.
> 
> This is a new beginning for TZ, led by a high profile and charismatic chairman, who has the contacts and ability to open doors.
> 
> I expect $2+ very soon after listing.




You've sparked my interest in TZL again!

Do you have any hard facts/research to back the $2+ claim, or is it just a hunch?


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (8 March 2010)

oldblue said:


> You've sparked my interest in TZL again!
> 
> Do you have any hard facts/research to back the $2+ claim, or is it just a hunch?




Can you name me one stock EVER where hard facts/research have predicted the future? It's all a judgement game. 

I judge the 96c shareprice is not at all realistic as to the current position of TZL. Here is how I've formed my judgement:



In Mid April 2009, the share price was heading up. This was on the back of what appeared to be a breakthrough deal with Anixter. The market viewed this as commercialization of Intevia, after years of waiting. 

On 16April, the shareprice hit $2.25. It then started falling rapidly. On 24 April, the date on which the substantial shareholder notice containing a list of about 50 shareholders, was issued, the price was $1.75. It is quite obvious that some who agreed to form the list, after having it explained to them as to what the former board were up to, had sold stock between these 2 dates. Who can blame them? How I wish I was on that list! Meanwhile, people were still buying, believing that TZ was on the verge of commercializing it's technology.

As the next couple of month's panned out, shareholders were in a panic and many sold, sending the price dropped to 96c. This was despite the buying from those who couldn't believe 'rock bottom' prices. During this period, Mark Bouris appeared on the scene, and TZ after a brief suspension, relisted for an even briefer period. In this trading window, the selling was intense leading to speculation that it was the former board liquidating stock. I buy into this theory.

Fast forward to today, and how things have changed:

1. The company and board is led by a chairman who's name doesn't even deserve to be uttered in the same breath as the former chairman's. One offers above average qualities. The other....

2. TZ are now becoming a high profile company. Many eyes are on Mark Bouris and TZ. With this comes investment in TZ as there are many who will follow what Mark Bouris does. Mark Bouris, due to his successful track record, also has the ability to open doors for TZ, whether it is through contacts, or the ability to engage potential customers who never would have listened to Sigalla.

3. Products have been successfully commercialized and TZ's technology is getting noticed through Dell and Anixter.

4. PDT have been doing very well. From memory, they increased revenue by 12% over the previous 6months. When viewed in functional currency, and considering the stresses that the company had been going through, this increase in revenue is even more admirable.

5. When the shareprice was 96c, TZ was on the verge of  administration with over $26m payable immediately. Compare that financial position to that at 31Dec, when TZ had about $4m issued in convertible notes (which will probably be converted to equity), and no other debt. The cash balance was +$1.3million.

6. Diluted equity will have almost doubled. No shareholder likes dilution, but in this situation it was the best possible outcome. QVT, who were $24m creditor, are now a shareholder, owning close to 40% of the company. Although there may be nerves from some shareholders about one single party owning so much, the positives are (i) TZ have a US hedge fund one the registry which has shown its commitment to the company, (ii) QVT are paying $1 and $1.20 for 40% of the company. This underpins the share price. (iii) For  QVT to pay this amount, when they could have taken as much as they wanted of the company at whatever price they wanted to pay, speaks volumes as to where they believe the share price will go (they wouldn't overpay when calling the shots would they?)

I'm sure there are many other points. The bottom line is that TZ have reinvented themselves, but the shareprice (due to suspension) remains frozen in the past - a dark dark past.


----------



## oldblue (9 March 2010)

Thanks, U, for explaining the reasons for your confidence at such length.

I'll await the re-listing with much interest.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (20 March 2010)

Well well well. Look at what we have here. I will be waiting on the sidelines to pick up the inevitable distressed sales.



> Application for reinstatement of the Company’s securities to quotation
> The Company’s shares have been suspended from quotation at the Company’s
> request since late June 2009. In light of the fact that the workout plan with QVT
> has now been successfully implemented, the Company advises that it intends to
> ...


----------



## oldblue (20 March 2010)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> Well well well. Look at what we have here. I will be waiting on the sidelines to pick up the inevitable distressed sales.




Not before time!

A big job ahead of the company now to restore some investor confidence. I'll be waiting for a trend up in the SP, myself.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (21 March 2010)

oldblue said:


> Not before time!
> 
> A big job ahead of the company now to restore some investor confidence. I'll be waiting for a trend up in the SP, myself.




Investor confidence should have already been fully restored based on QVT's willingness to convert almost $30million in debt to equity, Bouris' willingness to come on board and the recent capital raisings. A sales agreement or two will really put a rocket under the share price. I am certainly keen to know how the well the TZ Inbox is doing and where the first commercial installation was.
Then there is Dell, Anixter and Cardinal all of which happened during the suspension!
There may well be a buying opportunity if the market is caught off guard with the share price. However, I think this can only last for a few days at most.


----------



## Eddyl (29 March 2010)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> Can you name me one stock EVER where hard facts/research have predicted the future? It's all a judgement game.
> 
> I judge the 96c shareprice is not at all realistic as to the current position of TZL. Here is how I've formed my judgement:
> 
> ...





Pommie/Ubi,

I have read through this forum many times, and your fundamental analysis seems to be always very far fetch and in EVERY occasion wrong.
  I don't mean to sound like I am stoking the fire, but it seems like are trying to drive up the price with hype rather than fact.

As a small shareholder, I can see no way in which the remunneration packages offered to bouris are co were fair. In a company that was about to go bankrupt, and all time price lows, we have given away MASSIVE chunks of the company to someone who had basically done nothing at that point. The most that Bouris had done was offered his name as some sort of credibility. I am very much a believer in remunneration once work has been accomplished.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (29 March 2010)

TZ have relisted (not a ramp mod - a fact). 

Once the margin call sellers are out of the way , the selling pressure will obviously abate.
(not a ramp - also fact  and I am happy to sign a legal affadavit on this stating that I know this information through conversations with selling brokers)


----------



## birdmanz (29 March 2010)

Eddyl said:


> Pommie/Ubi,
> 
> we have given away MASSIVE chunks of the company to someone who had basically done nothing at that point. The most that Bouris had done was offered his name as some sort of credibility. I am very much a believer in remunneration once work has been accomplished.





Eddy.....your comment suggests you don't know much at all of TZ and Bouris's contribution. Perhaps do some research first....yes the dilution was greter than we would have liked but to say he's doing nothing is the EXACT oppisite of qwhat your accusing Ubi of


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (14 April 2010)

Well I never would have thought that I could have brought my average price down to below $1. I guess one has to grab these opportunities with both hands when they present themselves, as they rarely occur in life. 

Now for an operations update.....


----------



## oldblue (14 April 2010)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> Well I never would have thought that I could have brought my average price down to below $1. I guess one has to grab these opportunities with both hands when they present themselves, as they rarely occur in life.
> 
> Now for an operations update.....




Well, that's one way of looking at it!

It's a long way from the mythical $2 so I think I'll wait to see some strength in the SP.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (14 April 2010)

oldblue said:


> Well, that's one way of looking at it!
> 
> It's a long way from the mythical $2 so I think I'll wait to see some strength in the SP.




'Mythical' $2? 

$2 is a given in my opinion based on the information in the public domain. I guess everybody has a strategy on when to buy in. I just don't fancy my chances of building a substantial holding when things start moving.


----------



## oldblue (15 April 2010)

There were 55,000 shares on offer yesterday at prices between 80 and 84c but only 1,000 traded.

Looks like buyers are holding out for even more attractive prices.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (15 April 2010)

oldblue said:


> There were 55,000 shares on offer yesterday at prices between 80 and 84c but only 1,000 traded.
> 
> Looks like buyers are holding out for even more attractive prices.




With around 60million shares out there, only 1000 were willing to be sold yesterday. Interesting!

With the vast majority of shares having been bought at +$2.50, I am guessing that virtually the whole share registry would rather risk losing their capital than selling for such a loss.

So what happens now?


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (29 April 2010)

Quarterly is due out tomorrow. I bought the last of mine this week to bring my average down to 90c, and am well and truly locked and loaded. I have absolute faith in the tech and the board's ability to deliver. There are FAR too many clues in the announcements to tell us that this ship is steered in the right direction but it looks like nobody has noticed.

What's that old business saying? Something like..."you snooze you lose"


----------



## oldblue (3 May 2010)

oldblue said:


> There were 55,000 shares on offer yesterday at prices between 80 and 84c but only 1,000 traded.
> 
> Looks like buyers are holding out for even more attractive prices.




Those "even more attractive prices" may be near now.

But I'll wait for an uptrend before buying.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (28 June 2010)

I hope all took full advantage prior to the TH. I would guess that we are around the bottom here as the price had gone down due to TZ's debt problems. They look as though they may finally be resolved.

Happy times ahead for the long term holders?


----------



## oldblue (28 June 2010)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> I hope all took full advantage prior to the TH. I would guess that we are around the bottom here as the price had gone down due to TZ's debt problems. They look as though they may finally be resolved.
> 
> Happy times ahead for the long term holders?




I didn't see any reason to buy TZL at 80-84c and I still don't now that the SP has halved.

Maybe, once the trend reverses?


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (28 June 2010)

oldblue said:


> I didn't see any reason to buy TZL at 80-84c and I still don't now that the SP has halved.
> 
> Maybe, once the trend reverses?




Fair point for small investors. However those accumulating in the 1m+ region, a trend reversal would be far too late.


----------



## nomore4s (28 June 2010)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> Fair point for small investors. However those accumulating in the 1m+ region, a trend reversal would be far too late.




You've been raving on about how great this company is for ages but the sp just continues to fall.

You'll get it right sooner or later, either that or it gets delisted.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (28 June 2010)

nomore4s said:


> You've been raving on about how great this company is for ages but the sp just continues to fall.
> 
> You'll get it right sooner or later, either that or it gets delisted.




Oh, I'm dead right about this company. Maybe you should take a closer look before passing judgement.

I have now formed the base of a very big pyramid in the 40's. My average is in the 60's. It is time to reap what I sowed.


----------



## oldblue (28 June 2010)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> Oh, I'm dead right about this company. Maybe you should take a closer look before passing judgement.
> 
> I have now formed the base of a very big pyramid in the 40's. My average is in the 60's. It is time to reap what I sowed.




You seem to be exceedingly confident about a company that only recently came close to disaster. Without some hard analytical facts its not surprising that others are rather sceptical.

Our mythical "1 million " investor has saved over $400,000 so far by not buying at that 80-84c level!


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (28 June 2010)

oldblue said:


> You seem to be exceedingly confident about a company that only recently came close to disaster. Without some hard analytical facts its not surprising that others are rather sceptical.
> 
> Our mythical "1 million " investor has saved over $400,000 so far by not buying at that 80-84c level!




It's all out there for those willing to do the research and not rely on people who post on here. I'll point you in the right direction to the clues afterwards. You'll kick yourself 

"He who laughs last laughs loudest'


----------



## nomore4s (28 June 2010)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> Oh, I'm dead right about this company. Maybe you should take a closer look before passing judgement.
> 
> I have now formed the base of a very big pyramid in the 40's. My average is in the 60's. It is time to reap what I sowed.




You need the SP to go up over 50% from todays closing price just to get back to break even and you call that being right?

I don't see the base of anything being formed yet



UBIQUITOUS said:


> It's all out there for those willing to do the research and not rely on people who post on here. I'll point you in the right direction to the clues afterwards. You'll kick yourself
> 
> "He who laughs last laughs loudest'




lol, no matter what way you want to spin it, this investment to date has been a dud. I'm sure you'll let us all know how great you are if it ever goes back over $1, the only problem will be we could have all brought in at 50% cheaper


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (28 June 2010)

nomore4s said:


> You need the SP to go up over 50% from todays closing price just to get back to break even and you call that being right?
> 
> I don't see the base of anything being formed yet




The charts don't do the story justice. If you really knew the reasons for the moves down, you would be able to see why I believe why we are around the bottom. All of this information is out there in the public domain, but you would have to live and breathe this investment to find out. You will see. Mark my words.



> lol, no matter what way you want to spin it, this investment to date has been a dud. I'm sure you'll let us all know how great you are if it ever goes back over $1, the only problem will be we could have all brought in at 50% cheaper




Only a dud for some. For some it will be the best investment they ever made. 

You "are sure" that I will let you know "How great I am?" if it goes over $1? Well, it's not my style at all. But considering you are pigeon holing a person you don't know, I'll make an exception for you *when* the price is above $1.

I have no need to ramp this stock. Bouris will do that through the media when he decides that the time is right. 

Time to set my alarm on snooze for a little while. See you guys soon.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (10 July 2010)

Up 20% since in a week. I guess there is a perception that the bottom was in around at 40cents. One of my better calls


----------



## oldblue (10 July 2010)

Yes, it has my interest now and if the trend is confirmed next week I may look to buy a few.

Much better prospect than buying around those 80-84c levels!


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (10 July 2010)

oldblue said:


> Yes, it has my interest now and if the trend is confirmed next week I may look to buy a few.
> 
> Much better prospect than buying around those 80-84c levels!




Actually, the prospects are still the same but I know what you are getting at - you are saying that the lower the price paid the better. Do you have any evidence to support this wacky theory?

Anyways, there is only 1 seller left (showing his/her hand). Lets see how long it lasts and where the selling will come from afterwards. With about 61.5mill of the 63mill shares bought at above 80c, I'm scratching my head.


----------



## oldblue (16 July 2010)

> Actually, the prospects are still the same but I know what you are getting at - you are saying that the lower the price paid the better. Do you have any evidence to support this wacky theory?



Yes, it's a crazy old strategy called "Buying low and Selling high".



Meanwhile, still no reason to buy as the downtrend continues.


----------



## lemontree (17 August 2010)

TZL hit a new low with 28c. UBIQUITOUS, do you still have unwavering faith in this stock? (this is not a personal attack) i'm jsut trying to comprehend where your confidence is derived from


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (17 August 2010)

lemontree said:


> TZL hit a new low with 28c. UBIQUITOUS, do you still have unwavering faith in this stock? (this is not a personal attack) i'm jsut trying to comprehend where your confidence is derived from




Absolutely, although I finished buying at 33 cents. The company has come leaps and bounds and are now targeting record revenue in 10 months. I would  expect to see a PR blitz at some point soon. The current price is due to a lack of PR as well as some unscrupulous parties who are operating in the void where nobody will sell and buy. I would turn away for a while. Feel free to call the company. In fact I highly recommend it.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (26 August 2010)

TZL is ticking up. Up 35% in a little over 1 week. I think we have a very interesting near term future ahead of us. Whether this was the buying opportunity of a lifetime, time will tell. I feel very confident though.


----------



## nomore4s (26 August 2010)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> Quarterly is due out tomorrow. I bought the last of mine this week to bring my average down to 90c, and am well and truly locked and loaded. I have absolute faith in the tech and the board's ability to deliver. There are FAR too many clues in the announcements to tell us that this ship is steered in the right direction but it looks like nobody has noticed.
> 
> What's that old business saying? Something like..."you snooze you lose"






UBIQUITOUS said:


> I hope all took full advantage prior to the TH. I would guess that we are around the bottom here as the price had gone down due to TZ's debt problems. They look as though they may finally be resolved.
> 
> Happy times ahead for the long term holders?






UBIQUITOUS said:


> Oh, I'm dead right about this company. Maybe you should take a closer look before passing judgement.
> 
> I have now formed the base of a very big pyramid in the 40's. My average is in the 60's. It is time to reap what I sowed.






UBIQUITOUS said:


> Up 20% since in a week. I guess there is a perception that the bottom was in around at 40cents. One of my better calls






UBIQUITOUS said:


> TZL is ticking up. Up 35% in a little over 1 week. I think we have a very interesting near term future ahead of us. Whether this was the buying opportunity of a lifetime, time will tell. I feel very confident though.




Anyone notice a pattern here?

Maybe you've finally got it right UBIQUITOUS? How many times have you averaged down now? I really do hope this company does eventually turn it self around for the share holders but the balance sheet is still looking terribly weak and there is still every chance this company could fold. 

Is it any wonder so many people lose money in the market. If a sensible stop point had been used a small loss could have been taken and stock re-accumulated at a hell of a lot cheaper price/cost average. And that's also without taking into account opportunity cost while holding a stock that has lost around 90% of its value in the last 2 years and about 60% in the last 6 or so months or including the risk that the company could still go under.

Being right isn't as important to me as being profitable - and they are by no means the same thing.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (26 August 2010)

nomore4s said:


> Anyone notice a pattern here?
> 
> Maybe you've finally got it right UBIQUITOUS? How many times have you averaged down now?




I have averaged down since $4, with over half of my shares being acquired around 40cent. I now have close to 1 million shares, at an average of about 60c. This pyramiding is a strategy which will work for me .



> I really do hope this company does eventually turn it self around for the share holders but *the balance sheet is still looking terribly weak and there is still every chance this company could fold.*




With all due respect, the above comment is pretty naive. It is atypical of people who do not follow certain stocks closely but jump in with their 'insightful analysis' after '2 minutes of research'.  The balance sheet which you scanned is very out of date, and your comments suggest a lack of understanding of how technology stocks are valued.  Perhaps you should have waited another couple of days for the 2010 full year accounts, and looked at those instead?

There are many many other factors which need to be considered before the light is seen, and not just a scan of an aged balance sheet. The market is forward looking, and that is especially true for technology stocks. For a start, you should be looking at revenues. The balance sheet, being a historical snapshot, will always be out of date. If you value a company on that alone, you will always be several steps behind.

So with that in mind, perhaps you would comment on the forecast of 100% increase in revenues, and to be profitable within 10 months? There are so many other fundamental indicators which you really should consider before casting judgement.

This is the problem with charts. T/analysts think that price and volume represents everything. Watch how TZ unfolds and you will see that it is fundamental analysis, and not t/a, which shows the unpolished diamonds.

In my opinion there is no stock on the ASX which is as undervalued as TZL. But let's see what eventuates over the future, and see who is proved right.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (26 August 2010)

This CEO update does not give the impression that the company is going under. In fact, it tells me that the company is verging on a major expansion:

http://www.tz.net/sites/tz.net/files/20100823-ceo_update.pdf



> We are currently working on several initiatives which we believe will help to raise much
> needed market awareness of the Company, allowing us to emerge from the adverse
> events of the previous 12 months and to stand up as a globally recognized technology
> leader that we can all be proud of.


----------



## nomore4s (26 August 2010)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> With all due respect, the above comment is pretty naive. It is atypical of people who do not follow certain stocks closely but jump in with their 'insightful analysis' after '2 minutes of research'.  The balance sheet which you scanned is very out of date, and your comments suggest a lack of understanding of how technology stocks are valued.  Perhaps you should have waited another couple of days for the 2010 full year accounts, and looked at those instead?




Yeah the fact the company had to borrow $4 million @ 10% pa "to ensure the on-going viability of the Company in the first instance" & "commence the implementation of its plans" isn't a problem at all, it's balance sheet must be strong as. If you think there is no risk of this company going under you are deluding yourself imo.
http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20100714/pdf/01079163.pdf



> There are many many other factors which need to be considered before the light is seen, and not just a scan of an aged balance sheet. The market is forward looking, and that is especially true for technology stocks. For a start, you should be looking at revenues. The balance sheet, being a historical snapshot, will always be out of date. If you value a company on that alone, you will always be several steps behind.
> 
> So with that in mind, perhaps you would comment on the forecast of 100% increase in revenues, and to be profitable within 10 months? There are so many other fundamental indicators which you really should consider before casting judgement.




lol, just look back through this thread and see how many forecasts & bullish predictions have failed to eventuate.

The market is forward looking and look at the way the sp has headed over the last 2 years, what does that tell you? The market is pricing in the risks associated with this stock that's what!
There comes a time when stocks like this actually have start delivering on the hype that management and it's followers create and TZL is now in that position, so until it does actually start reaching some of these forecasts they mean very little imo. 



> This is the problem with chartist's. They think that price and volume represents everything. Watch how TZ unfolds and you will see that it is fundamental analysis, and not t/a, which shows the unpolished diamonds.




Due to the illiquid nature of TZL it is near on impossible to trade off the charts. And while I may trade with charts most of my longer term investments are done via basic forms of FA analysis but losers are still cut very quickly.

SMA, NWH, MMS, MND, CCP are all stocks I've used this method on and are all now free held. So while you've been holding onto a losing stock I've been building a free held portfolio that provides some income as well as letting me have my original capital to re-invest as I see fit. Hence my comment about opportunity cost.



> In my opinion there is no stock on the ASX which is as undervalued as TZL. But let's see what eventuates over the future, and see who is proved right.




lol, again, I don't really care whether this stock goes to 1c or $2 from here and I'm not saying it will go either way so if you're right good on you, all I'm saying is there are better ways to manage investments on the stock market.

If I ever do see any sort of opportunity that out weighs the risks with TZL I will look at investing in it but atm the risks are too much imo.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (26 August 2010)

nomore4s said:


> Yeah the fact the company had to borrow $4 million @ 10% pa "to ensure the on-going viability of the Company in the first instance" & "commence the implementation of its plans" isn't a problem at all, it's balance sheet must be strong as. If you think there is no risk of this company going under you are deluding yourself imo.
> http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20100714/pdf/01079163.pdf




There you go again, and end up providing another example of what I meant by you not looking into matters enough before casting judgement. If you looked into things just a little further, you would have seen that $4.1m is from TZ's largest shareholder (QVT) and will almost certainly be by the way of convertible notes. The same shareholder has already converted $12m of debt (convertible notes) into shares at $1 only 6 months ago. So in effect it is not much different to a placement that is commonplace for many stocks, and is in effect an endorsement of TZ's prospects 



nomore4s said:


> lol, just look back through this thread and see how many forecasts & bullish predictions have failed to eventuate.




...yet. Investing is for the long term. Let's not confuse a start line as a finish line.



nomore4s said:


> The market is forward looking and look at the way the sp has headed over the last 2 years, what does that tell you? The market is pricing in the risks associated with this stock that's what!




No. It tells nothing. Once again, if you had researched TZ, you would have found that the former Chairman (and his schoolmate who is also in court as a defendant) has disposed off and had a margin call on all of his stock - hence the sell down since 96c! (It represents 3/4 of the volume!) This is the same Chairman who has had a $13m claim by the company against him, being heard in court. The very same chairman who has been facing ASIC in court over the past few months.

Hence the buying opportunity!

This may help you if you do decide to hold off judgement until you scratch below the surface:

http://www.theage.com.au/business/asic-deepens-freeze-20100719-10hxi.html




nomore4s said:


> There comes a time when stocks like this actually have start delivering on the hype that management and it's followers create and TZL is now in that position, so until it does actually start reaching some of these forecasts they mean very little imo.




Another example of lack of research. The current board have been charge for 1 year. They inherited a company with no money (see TZ's claim in the above link), no accounts, and customer relationships destroyed. The ones which you are judging the company on have been reconstructed using a forensic accountant.

The CEO has been with TZ for 3 months! Any chance of giving him a little more time?



nomore4s said:


> Due to the illiquid nature of TZL it is near on impossible to trade off the charts. And while I may trade with charts most of my longer term investments are done via basic forms of FA analysis but losers are still cut very quickly.




Good luck if that works for you and gives some form of income. Personally, I've done very well from identifying undervalued stocks and loading up on them at rock bottom prices. I would much rather wait 5 years for a 100x return on my capital, than have dibby amounts of income each week which are also not guaranteed.



nomore4s said:


> SMA, NWH, MMS, MND, CCP are all stocks I've used this method on and are all now free held. So while you've been holding onto a losing stock I've been building a free held portfolio that provides some income as well as letting me have my original capital to re-invest as I see fit. Hence my comment about opportunity cost.




Freecarrying is a silly strategy in my eyes. You can just as easily end up with some free stock that goes nowhere. If you trust your judgement, then there is no need to freecarry, unless of course you need you capital back because you trade for income. I think people 'freecarry' because it makes them feel good about having stock which they didn't pay for.



nomore4s said:


> lol, again, I don't really care whether this stock goes to 1c or $2 from here and I'm not saying it will go either way so if you're right good on you, all I'm saying is there are better ways to manage investments on the stock market.




Thanks, and you are entitled to your opinion, but I have done very well over the years with my own strategy which has returned me many many returns even through bear markets. No offence, but I think I will pass on your advice



nomore4s said:


> If I ever do see any sort of opportunity that out weighs the risks with TZL I will look at investing in it but atm the risks are too much imo.




That is fair enough, but you are in no position to judge whether the risks outweigh the rewards unless you research TZL fully, which you have not done, as evidenced by the examples further up. TZ is a very complex story which should not be taken on face value.

 Scratching the surface with your research means that you will always have been cost opportunity. The market is not sane. Just as there are extremely overvalued stocks, there are also seriously undervalued ones. T/A will not show you these, as that is relying on the market always being correct. Only deep fundamental research will help you make an informed decision. If you don't spend enough time on this, I wouldn't even bother with the T/A.

Nomore4s, I hope you do follow this over the next few months, as I  think there is a major lesson which you could learn here, and that is price action can be seriously misleading.


----------



## Sean K (26 August 2010)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> I have averaged down since $4, with over half of my shares being acquired around 40cent. I now have close to 1 million shares, at an average of about 60c. This pyramiding is a strategy which will work for me .



With all due respect you are in a position now to totally destroy your life and your family's.

This is an utter disaster.

I have followed this for a very long time and followed all the comments and made my reservations some time ago.

For your sake, I hope it survives.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (26 August 2010)

kennas said:


> With all due respect you are in a position now to totally destroy your life and your family's.
> 
> This is an utter disaster.
> 
> ...




Thanks Kennas. Your concern is appreciated but I suspect that you've not followed things closely over the past few months. I would say that currently TZ is in a better position they've ever been. Quite simply TZ are now selling solutions. Like I said, TZ is going to be a lesson for the chartists that price is not always an indicator.


----------



## nomore4s (26 August 2010)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> There you go again, and end up providing another example of what I meant by you not looking into matters enough before casting judgement. If you looked into things just a little further, you would have seen that $4.1m is from TZ's largest shareholder (QVT) and will almost certainly be by the way of convertible notes. The same shareholder has already converted $12m of debt (convertible notes) into shares at $1 only 6 months ago. So in effect it is not much different to a placement that is commonplace for many stocks, and is in effect an endorsement of TZ's prospects




The fact is TZL still needed the money "to ensure the on-going viability of the Company in the first instance" & "commence the implementation of its plans", cutting things pretty fine there wouldn't you say?

Also in that announcement they don't sound overly confident of making their forecasts, seem to already be providing excuse for not hitting them.

Anyway I'm done with this conversation, good luck with your investment.


----------



## trainspotter (26 August 2010)

Originally Posted by UBIQUITOUS  
_I have averaged down since $4, with over half of my shares being acquired around 40cent. I now have close to 1 million shares, at an average of about 60c. This pyramiding is a strategy which will work for me ._

Good luck UBI  ! May the force be with you on this one. I mean this sincerely BTW. I hope you do make good ...... truly.

Quick maths lesson .... 1 million shares at 60 cents is $600,000 AUD right?


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (27 August 2010)

trainspotter said:


> Good luck UBI  ! May the force be with you on this one. I mean this sincerely BTW. I hope you do make good ...... truly.
> 
> Quick maths lesson .... 1 million shares at 60 cents is $600,000 AUD right?




Hey TS, gee that's some nice genuine sentiment from somebody who been demonstrating a certain amount of resentment towards me on the property thread. I'm flattered that you followed me here to wish me financial wellbeing! It's a little creepy, but I'm flattered nonetheless!


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (27 August 2010)

nomore4s said:


> The fact is TZL still needed the money "to ensure the on-going viability of the Company in the first instance" & "commence the implementation of its plans", cutting things pretty fine there wouldn't you say?
> 
> Also in that announcement they don't sound overly confident of making their forecasts, seem to already be providing excuse for not hitting them.
> 
> Anyway I'm done with this conversation, good luck with your investment.




Reality check: most capital raisings for microcap companies are 'to ensure their ongoing viability'. Don't tell me that you didn't know this, and I'm betting that you have traded some of these stocks. Now want would have happened if your stock had gone directly into a suspension and then been declared insolvent? Your stops certainly wouldn't gave saved you.

As for you point on TZ not meeting targets, perhaps you should start looking at the most recent release of a company. For TZ, this would have shown you 'Both of our businesses are on plan to meet our first quarter targets'. Now tell me again about your theory on them already providing excuses?

Research Research Research 

As for


----------



## oldblue (27 August 2010)

> Like I said, TZ is going to be a lesson for the chartists that price is not always an indicator.




On the contrary, when the charts start to show some sustained improvement you can be pretty sure that TZL's prospects are on the up.

I'm staying on the sidelines until then.


----------



## nomore4s (27 August 2010)

I thought I was done with this conversation but it looks like I can't help myself.



UBIQUITOUS said:


> Freecarrying is a silly strategy in my eyes. You can just as easily end up with some free stock that goes nowhere. If you trust your judgement, then there is no need to freecarry, unless of course you need you capital back because you trade for income. I think people 'freecarry' because it makes them feel good about having stock which they didn't pay for.




Yeah averaging down until you've got over a million shares in an illiquid company that is lucky to have 100,000 shares a day traded and then still be around 40% down on that investment and now needing it to pretty much double it's sp to get back to b/e is a lot better strategy



UBIQUITOUS said:


> Reality check: most capital raisings for microcap companies are 'to ensure their ongoing viability'. Don't tell me that you didn't know this, and I'm betting that you have traded some of these stocks. Now want would have happened if your stock had gone directly into a suspension and then been declared insolvent? Your stops certainly wouldn't gave saved you.




If I do trade those types of companies which is very rarely I do so with a full understanding of the risks associated, but on this thread most of your posts seem to indicate that you have conveniently turned a blind eye to the risks associated with this stock.

As it appears the only way you will now get out of this stock is if it either makes you a fortune or loses you a fortune I do hope it comes off for you.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (27 August 2010)

Thanks for returning nomore4. I hope you continue to check in from time to time to watch how this unfolds. 

ps A fortune to some is not a fortune to others. I hope you understand that.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (27 August 2010)

oldblue said:


> On the contrary, when the charts start to show some sustained improvement you can be pretty sure that TZL's prospects are on the up.
> 
> I'm staying on the sidelines until then.




Each to their own strategies. I'm just extremely happy that I acquired what I did and when I did as I wouldn't have been able to now, and any attempts would have sent the price into orbit! This is the current sell side:

0.380  	32,988	
0.490	        10,913


----------



## trainspotter (27 August 2010)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> Hey TS, gee that's some nice genuine sentiment from somebody who been demonstrating a certain amount of resentment towards me on the property thread. I'm flattered that you followed me here to wish me financial wellbeing! It's a little creepy, but I'm flattered nonetheless!




No problemo dude. All glory to you if you can rip the scab off this one and not even flinch ! You must clank when you walk. 

Your commitment to TZL is admirable to say the least. I really do hope you do well so that way you can place all your money into property and join the "darkside" with me. 

Use the force UBI ... use the force.

Just wondering .... how do you find people to take up the shares you are letting out? 

P.S. If you wrote with as much passion in the property thread and gave clear and concise reasons similar to what you are doing in here then I am pretty sure my resentment levels would be a lot lower.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (27 August 2010)

trainspotter said:


> P.S. If you wrote with as much passion in the property thread and gave clear and concise reasons similar to what you are doing in here then I am pretty sure my resentment levels would be a lot lower.




Its a good start that you have admitted that you have a problem. I understand you are sensitive but try not to take posts on forums to heart. There is no need to be a troll and follow me onto this thread because of something I wrote about the future of real estate on the property thread. This, as well as your accusations that I am ramping to sell stock, just reflect very badly on yourself. 

Forums are all just about a sharing of views. Life is too short to give yourself hypertension over what somebody else posts. Try not to let your real life problems manifest onto forums. I will do my part for you and not respond to you. That is all that I can promise.

All the best


----------



## trainspotter (27 August 2010)

Thank you UBI for your response. I will obey.

_"This, as well as your accusations that I am ramping to sell stock, just reflect very badly on yourself. "_

WHOAAAAA there big fella ....... this is what I get for cheering you on?

Have a nice life UBI ...... it appears the root of the problem has been exposed.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (27 August 2010)

Closed at 40c today. That's about a 50% return in little over 1 week. With the Bouris led PR campaign kicking off soon, the Australasian launch of Centurion and Praetorian next week, and the guaranteed year on year improvement in the accounts by tuesday, I would say that things are looking very good indeed and it is this which has led to the price increase.

Let's see what next week brings. Sooner or later we will meet a bit of resistance. However, if Bouris and TZ deliver the old volumes, any selling will be steamrolled. An important thing to bear in mind is that the IPO was at $2.50, and most shares have traded at above that price.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (31 August 2010)

Up 18% to 49c. On low volume, so of course it doesn't mean anything
I wonder why the sp appreciation?


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (1 September 2010)

With the Asian launch next month, it looks like the whole world will be covered. Nice to see TZ hitting their milestones. I wouldn't be surprised if we saw a bit of a healthy consolidation of the sp in the 40's, but then again with the raft of developments over the next few weeks, the sp could well continue it's upward climb

Update: Buys still coming from offmarket. Somebody knows something.The buying smacks of desperation. Oh well, I'm happy with my $25 from the stock tipping comp.



> http://www.marketwire.com/press-rel...ture-Protection-Solutions-ASX-TZL-1312360.htm
> 
> 
> SOURCE: Telezygology, Inc.
> ...


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (3 September 2010)

Wow. Down 20% yesterday and then a cross today for 1m shares. I've bought more as opportunities like this don't present themselves very often. TZ has an aerospace deal in the offing (as per CEO update) and could put a rocket (no pun intended) under the SP


----------



## birdmanz (6 September 2010)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> Wow. Down 20% yesterday and then a cross today for 1m shares. I've bought more as opportunities like this don't present themselves very often. TZ has an aerospace deal in the offing (as per CEO update) and could put a rocket (no pun intended) under the SP




Here's hoping the aero deal will secure an up front fee of 10mil-ish, clear some debt & remainder for working capital...we'll know in 2-4 weeks


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (6 September 2010)

birdmanz said:


> Here's hoping the aero deal will secure an up front fee of 10mil-ish, clear some debt & remainder for working capital...we'll know in 2-4 weeks




I reckon that debt will go the same way as the rest ie QVT converting to equity, so the aerospace and defence deal/s will stick to TZs bottom line.  Exciting times ahead!


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (7 September 2010)

Patersons released a research report yesterday with a 'buy' rating attached and a very conservative 84c valuation. The report will not be published for a few weeks to enable their clients to digest to report first. Please feel free to contact Patersons to verify this on 03 9242 4000.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (7 September 2010)

I put this chart on the potential breakouts thread, but for the TZLers, here it is:

* 45deg angle - Impressive!
* Relative strength and MACD going into overdrive
* 9th time attempt to close above 50c. Finally successful! 50c now SOLID support
* Price well above SMA
* Volume lacking due to tight registry having mostly paid over $2. Volume should pick up once we get into the 70/80's, then traders will drive this on.


----------



## prawn_86 (18 October 2010)

Positive reaction to the Annual report which was released over the weekend. Bouris saying that he can now take the company forward and focus on building patnerships with other companies in various industries.

Was up 55% at one stage, now up circa 30%


----------



## skc (18 October 2010)

prawn_86 said:


> Positive reaction to the Annual report which was released over the weekend. Bouris saying that he can now take the company forward and focus on building patnerships with other companies in various industries.
> 
> Was up 55% at one stage, now up circa 30%




IT is rare to see big reaction from annual reports these days. As they are very much review of things back in June?!

Not sure about the candle pattern left behind if the price close around the current levels - but with a small thin stock like this (even today only ~200K shares traded) perhaps the candle stick patterns are not that relevant?


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (18 October 2010)

prawn_86 said:


> Positive reaction to the Annual report which was released over the weekend. Bouris saying that he can now take the company forward and focus on building patnerships with other companies in various industries.
> 
> Was up 55% at one stage, now up circa 30%




Its great to see. 
Who knows what is causing it, although this may be playing a part:

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/aus...ellow-brick-road/story-e6frgakx-1225939374124

There is still a bit of a stalemate in that there are sellers who want 60c+, and buyer who want to pay in the 40's. Once news comes those buyers will be left behind in my opinion.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (5 November 2010)

It's a little quiet here. Am I the only ASFer who is aware of this tremendous story unfolding?

Great to see TZ move into the Gaming arena. Ubiquitous technology being demonstrated.


----------



## bryan_palmer (8 November 2010)

TZL has been put in a trading halt today. Anyone have any idea what it may be for?


----------



## YELNATS (8 November 2010)

bryan_palmer said:


> TZL has been put in a trading halt today. Anyone have any idea what it may be for?




"Proposed equity raising" according to TZL's letter to the ASX. Could dilution become a concern for shareholders?


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (8 November 2010)

YELNATS said:


> "Proposed equity raising" according to TZL's letter to the ASX. Could dilution become a concern for shareholders?




This capital raising has been on the cards for months. I just hope it is for enough to see the company through to being CF+ which is slated for mid next year.
In the short term, there will be much pain as the price drifts back to the capital issue price. However from there, I fully expect TZ to move forward with gusto.


----------



## bryan_palmer (8 November 2010)

Bouris never said that the company will be cash flow positive by the middle of next year.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (9 November 2010)

bryan_palmer said:


> Bouris never said that the company will be cash flow positive by the middle of next year.





You seem awfully sure about that Bryan, so I'll let you do the research and hunt for the ASX release:



> _The board is now targeting for cash contributions from the combined operations of PDT and TZI to be positive by mid-2011.
> 
> Yours faithfully,
> TZ LIMITED
> ...


----------



## bryan_palmer (20 November 2010)

Interesting statement you have there...so this Bouris guy can predict the future?


----------



## trainspotter (24 November 2010)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> Patersons released a research report yesterday with a 'buy' rating attached and a *very conservative 84c valuation.* The report will not be published for a few weeks to enable their clients to digest to report first. Please feel free to contact Patersons to verify this on 03 9242 4000.




Glad I do not listen to Patersons research team. Hovering on 36 cents again.


----------



## lemontree (25 November 2010)

The price was likely to drop to ~35c after the newly issued shares. Personally i wouldnt try and catch this one out on a bargain but wait till the ball is already rolling.


----------



## oldblue (25 November 2010)

lemontree said:


> The price was likely to drop to ~35c after the newly issued shares. Personally i wouldnt try and catch this one out on a bargain but wait till the ball is already rolling.




I made a similar comment some months ago and I'm still waiting - but not with much enthusiasm now.

It's been a good example of leaving things alone until elementary TA indicates some sign of interest/recovery. Saved me a packet!


----------



## skc (25 November 2010)

oldblue said:


> I made a similar comment some months ago and I'm still waiting - but not with much enthusiasm now.
> 
> It's been a good example of leaving things alone until elementary TA indicates some sign of interest/recovery. Saved me a packet!




Elementary FA would also tell you to leave it alone until it's proven itself.

A company that has sold nothing before hopes to sell a lot of something new they just released... What warrants the benefit of doubt that they can hit the sales they want to achieve?


----------



## prawn_86 (1 December 2010)

Intersting development today. 

Licencing and developing products for British American Tobacco delivery vans in Malaysia.

630 Vehichles is expected to deliver USD430k over 3 yrs including up front costs and trailing %.

This equates to about $650 per vehicle over 3 yrs. Onviously this contract itself is not a company maker, but if you think of the amount of delivery vans worldwide, if you got $200 pa for every delivery van in the world (or even half)...


----------



## nomore4s (4 January 2011)

While I know market depth means little, it is looking very sick for TZL atm with especially if you wanted to get out.

It does look like a few people willing to buy in at 30c though but looks to be plenty of supply there atm as well.


----------



## skc (4 January 2011)

LOL.. I've decided to help the sellers.




But for an even uglier depth...

TYO also wins my award for most obscure product on the ASX - automatic mahjong tables!


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (6 January 2011)

Yes indeed nomore. Although this is due to the underwritten placement and lack of newsflow. This needs to change. When/if it does, things should change. Crunch time coming up!


----------



## oilleak (9 January 2011)

More than likely going to be resistance around the placement price, unless we get a surprise announcement .....

Think i grab a few this week........


----------



## bryan_palmer (13 January 2011)

The rights TZLR still show up in my CHESS holdings in Comsec. I didn't exercise or trade those rights. How do I get rid of them?


----------



## oldblue (13 January 2011)

bryan_palmer said:


> The rights TZLR still show up in my CHESS holdings in Comsec. I didn't exercise or trade those rights. How do I get rid of them?




You don't really need to. They will lapse once the issue closes.


----------



## bryan_palmer (14 January 2011)

The issue closed a few weeks back though...


----------



## oldblue (14 January 2011)

Hmm......

Looks like an email to ComSec might be needed. They'll probably claim "end of year pressures" and holiday absences for their tardiness!


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (28 February 2011)

A little quiet around here recently. Accounts due out today. I wonder if us faithful shareholders will have something to smile about.


----------



## prawn_86 (28 February 2011)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> I wonder if us faithful shareholders will have something to smile about.




Seems unlikely int he short term. I have written off my parcel but who knows, one day they might pull off a large contract and things could turn around...


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (28 February 2011)

prawn_86 said:


> Seems unlikely int he short term. I have written off my parcel but who knows, one day they might pull off a large contract and things could turn around...




I sure would love to know how big the Microsoft deal is.


----------



## prawn_86 (4 April 2011)

Still pretty much wind and tumbleweeds when it comes to TZ. Nothing really happening, or if it is they aren't informing the market.

Slowly slowly


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (4 April 2011)

prawn_86 said:


> Still pretty much wind and tumbleweeds when it comes to TZ. Nothing really happening, or if it is they aren't informing the market.
> 
> Slowly slowly




Price looks to have bottomed. I guess for the patient investor its a case of collecting as much tumbleweed as possible at these prices. I wonder why the company is so quiet...


----------



## stockt12 (5 April 2011)

I came here from the, what are you holding thread.. rather excited to be honest. Read the website etc. But from the look of it, and especially after the posts above, I am struggling to get myself to invest even a small parcel here..

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (7 April 2011)

stockt12 said:


> I came here from the, what are you holding thread.. rather excited to be honest. Read the website etc. But from the look of it, and especially after the posts above, I am struggling to get myself to invest even a small parcel here..
> 
> Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.





Looks like TZL is one of the real bargains of recent times on the ASX. All it requires is that first deal to show to the world. Some will argue that can be said about many specs, and they wouldn't be wrong.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (16 April 2011)

Has just crossed and remained above the 50 day moving average which it hasn't done since September. Should be showing up on a few radars. Could happy days be here again?


----------



## nomore4s (18 April 2011)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> Looks like TZL is one of the real bargains of recent times on the ASX. All it requires is that first deal to show to the world. Some will argue that can be said about many specs, and they wouldn't be wrong.






UBIQUITOUS said:


> Has just crossed and remained above the 50 day moving average which it hasn't done since September. Should be showing up on a few radars. Could happy days be here again?




I have to laugh at some of your posts. The above are bordering on blatant ramping imo.Pure what if, hold in hope posts.

LMAO at the 50 day moving average comment, it's crossed because it hasn't gone anywhere in 50 days, certainly no sign that it will rocket.

I will say one positive thing though at least it has halted it's downward trend and looks to be forming some sort of base but that will only be known for certain if it actually breaks upwards as there is always the possibility it will break downwards.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (18 April 2011)

nomore4s said:


> I have to laugh at some of your posts. The above are bordering on blatant ramping imo.Pure what if, hold in hope posts.
> 
> LMAO at the 50 day moving average comment, it's crossed because it hasn't gone anywhere in 50 days, certainly no sign that it will rocket.
> 
> I will say one positive thing though at least it has halted it's downward trend and looks to be forming some sort of base but that will only be known for certain if it actually breaks upwards as there is always the possibility it will break downwards.




nomore, I should be careful what I say in case you throw another fraction my way because you disagree with me.

I never wrote that it will rocket, so please would you explain why you are 'putting words in my mouth?'

All I am saying is that from my charting, I am reading a break of the downtrend and a reversal. If you don't agree with me it doesn't mean that I am ramping. Perhaps *you *could be wrong. Ever considered it?


----------



## nomore4s (18 April 2011)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> nomore, I should be careful what I say in case you throw another fraction my way because you disagree with me.
> 
> I never wrote that it will rocket, so please would you explain why you are 'putting words in my mouth?'
> 
> All I am saying is that from my charting, I am reading a break of the downtrend and a reversal. If you don't agree with me it doesn't mean that I am ramping. Perhaps *you *could be wrong. Ever considered it?




lol, I never said you said it would rocket, just stating that breaking the 50 day moving ave due to going sideways for 4-5 months is no indication of anything.

The posts highlighted are like I said pretty much "pure what if, hold in hope posts" with little substance and little more then thinly disguised ramps. I mean saying "Looks like TZL is one of the real bargains of recent times on the ASX" is stretching the truth a bit considering its share price has more then halved in the last 12 months and gone pretty much nowhere for the last 3. I could highlight any number of *real* bargains that have actually *gone up*.

Don't worry I get it wrong plenty (at least I'm not afraid to admit it, just look back through the thread and see just how wrong you have been so far) and I'm sure TZL will eventually have it's day in the sun as it is not without potential despite all its problems but I will assure you this - I will have a better ave price then you and I won't have had to hold it while watching it fall all the way from over $4 to under 30c and buying it all the way down.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (18 April 2011)

nomore4s said:


> lol, I never said you said it would rocket, just stating that breaking the 50 day moving ave due to going sideways for 4-5 months is no indication of anything.
> 
> The posts highlighted are like I said pretty much "pure what if, hold in hope posts" with little substance and little more then thinly disguised ramps. I mean saying "Looks like TZL is one of the real bargains of recent times on the ASX" is stretching the truth a bit considering its share price has more then halved in the last 12 months and gone pretty much nowhere for the last 3. I could highlight any number of *real* bargains that have actually *gone up*.




That's one of the most ridiculous things that I have read. You do not understand value. I suggest you read 'the intelligent investor' by Benjamin Graham. The lower the price gets, the better the bargain providing that all other things are equal. The company is in a better position that at $7.20  or even at IPO stage at arond $2.50 but the price is 30c. Now if the price goes to 15c tomorrow, by your logic the value (bargain) of the company has reduced. 

It is these kind of stocks that value investors look our for ie a stock that is trading below adjusted book value (Net Assets + Total R&D spend + Total Marketing spend (Brand) + Value of customer relationships). I come up with over $100m, or about 90c per share. 




nomore4s said:


> Don't worry I get it wrong plenty (at least I'm not afraid to admit it, just look back through the thread and see just how wrong you have been so far) and I'm sure TZL will eventually have it's day in the sun as it is not without potential despite all its problems *but I will assure you this - I will have a better ave price then you* and I won't have had to hold it while watching it fall all the way from over $4 to under 30c and buying it all the way down.




So you sold off most of your stock to freecarry. Hardly ingenious nor worth beating your chest about.

Let's see how this investment pans out, but I do find it interesting that you hold a stock which goes against everyone of the trading rules that you have preached.


----------



## nomore4s (18 April 2011)

> That's one of the most ridiculous things that I have read. You do not understand value. I suggest you read 'the intelligent investor' by Benjamin Graham. The lower the price gets, the better the bargain providing that all other things are equal. The company is in a better position that at $7.20 or even at IPO stage at arond $2.50 but the price is 30c. Now if the price goes to 15c tomorrow, by your logic the value (bargain) of the company has reduced.



Except things normally aren't equal when the price gets lower, hence the reason the price is lower.

I think I understand value just fine.
MND @ $6.90
SSM @ 24c
MMS @ $2.48
CCP @ $1.05
NWH @ 50c
Maybe it's you who needs to re-access how you determine value and then how you apply that to investing. 



UBIQUITOUS said:


> So you sold off most of your stock to freecarry. Hardly ingenious nor worth beating your chest about.




Maybe not but it does let me re-invest the capital while still receiving the benefits from well performing stocks, especially dividend repayments. Certainly better then holding a stock from $3 to 30c. 




> Let's see how this investment pans out, but I do find it interesting that you hold a stock which goes against everyone of the trading rules that you have preached




lol, stocks don't break trading rules, the trader does. The only trading rule I would apply here is not holding while it dropped from $3 to 30c. But holding while it goes from 30c to $3 is a different matter.


----------



## skc (18 April 2011)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> That's one of the most ridiculous things that I have read. You do not understand value. I suggest you read 'the intelligent investor' by Benjamin Graham. The lower the price gets, the better the bargain providing that all other things are equal. The company is in a better position that at $7.20  or even at IPO stage at arond $2.50 but the price is 30c. Now if the price goes to 15c tomorrow, by your logic the value (bargain) of the company has reduced.
> 
> It is these kind of stocks that value investors look our for ie a stock that is trading below adjusted book value (Net Assets + Total R&D spend + Total Marketing spend (Brand) + Value of customer relationships). I come up with over $100m, or about 90c per share.




I've never seen a 'value investor' put a value on R&D spend and marketing... many would simply treat them as sunk cost. Are you sure that's Benjamin Graham's style? I thought he bought share price < cash backing...

Not to mention the fact that total assets including intangibles are only $40m. How can you possibly get $100m?? Are you tallying up all the money that's ever spent by these guys? If that's the case you should invest in MST... they've spent way way more in the last 15 years.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (18 April 2011)

skc said:


> I've never seen a 'value investor' put a value on R&D spend and marketing... many would simply treat them as sunk cost. Are you sure that's Benjamin Graham's style? I thought he bought share price < cash backing...
> 
> Not to mention the fact that total assets including intangibles are only $40m. How can you possibly get $100m?? Are you tallying up all the money that's ever spent by these guys? If that's the case you should invest in MST... they've spent way way more in the last 15 years.




skc,

What you are referring to is book value. This is far too simplistic a way of valuing a company especially when it comes to technology stocks, because after all there is a lot of value that does not sit in the balance sheet. This is why when there are bids for technology companies, they are frequently above the market price. This is not just simply to entice people to sell, but there is a valuation rationale behind this. Companies are valued as what they would cost a competitor to replicate, as well as earning power into the future.

So for the asset based valuation: 

1. Book value (net assets or shareholder equity)

+

2. R&D - You are correct that these costs are expensed. This is why they need to be added back into any valuation. Years of research does have a value as does all of the knowledge that has gone into this. How much would it cost to replicate? It is far from reflected in Goodwill. Even if R&D is written back to the balance sheet and depreciated, it would still add substantial asset value, especially when it comes to technology stocks.

+

3.  Marketing - How much would a competitor require to build a similar brand? Despite everything that has gone on, SMA actuation technology is becoming more widely known. Some of this can be attributed to TZ. PDT is one of the top 10 design companies in the US. Only some of this will reside in the $20m balance in Intangibles for the whole company. Okay, goodwill is rightly no longer amortized, however there is much of the PDT brand that is not even reflected. The question here is how much would have to be spent on marketing and brand to create another PDT? Substantially more than in the whole $20m Goodwill balance I would say.

Also, another exclusion from the Intangibles balance is the customer rapport. How much are those agreements with Pitney Bowes, Anixter, Microsoft etc actually worth? It would cost a competitor a lot of money to replicate this, and I'm not just talking wining and dining. 


= Adjusted Book Value.

This would take us closer to a takeover value of the company, and is where I get my $100m for TZ.  However, this can be taken even further with an earnings power factor included. I will leave this out until we have evidence of substantial sales, but with PDT netting about $2m pa, and growing at 25% pa, there can be an argument to include this.

The above is not my opinion, but a fact on how asset based valuations can be done for technology companies.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (18 April 2011)

nomore4s said:


> Except things normally aren't equal when the price gets lower, hence the reason the price is lower.
> 
> I think I understand value just fine.
> MND @ $6.90
> ...





Nomore, I hold about 1m shares at an average of well below the current sp. I have traded my way to it, so do not need a lesson from you on trading. My trading strategy has been based around the fundamentals. My tip to you is to open both eyes -t/a and f/a. Profits can be increased substantially. Oh, and another tip is not to assume you know it all.


----------



## Slipperz (18 April 2011)

I'm quite enjoying this argument  :jerry:jerry:jerry


----------



## skc (18 April 2011)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> The above is not my opinion, but a fact on how asset based valuations can be done for technology companies.




Can you please provide a reference to where you read about this valuation methodology?


----------



## nomore4s (18 April 2011)

> My tip to you is to open both eyes -t/a and f/a. Profits can be increased substantially. Oh, and another tip is not to assume you know it all.




Just LMAO, I don't think I need to be taking tips off someone who holds a stock from $4 to 30c thanks.

Just because I haven't seen value while the stock has been falling from $4 to 30c, doesn't mean I'm so pigheaded that I won't take notice when a base looks to be forming and *possible* signs of a turn around *maybe* appearing. The problem is it could base around 30c for years or it could fall even further from here so I won't be so pigheaded to admit I've made a mistake and get out if it does. Maybe you need to take your own advice and not assume you know it all.



UBIQUITOUS said:


> Nomore, I hold about 1m shares at an average of well below the current sp. I have traded my way to it, so do not need a lesson from you on trading.






UBIQUITOUS said:


> I have averaged down since $4, with over half of my shares being acquired around 40cent. I now have close to 1 million shares, at an average of about 60c.




mmm, I'm not sure I believe you as from your post from Aug 2010 that would have been extremely hard to do especially considering it is an illiquid stock that has barely traded under 30c, it also highlights that there is no point discussing the matter any further with you. Good luck with your investment.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (22 April 2011)

skc said:


> Can you please provide a reference to where you read about this valuation methodology?




http://au.wiley.com/WileyCDA/WileyTitle/productCd-0471381985.html

Chapter 7

I've seen it in other places as well but don't spring to mind. Will dig them up if you want.


----------



## birdmanz (25 April 2011)

Some nice arguments there guys, have to agree with ubi, tz is more advanced than it was when the sp was $4, the market is still nervious to get on board due to it's history. When the current trials (which have been reported as going well) are finalised and concrete orders start flowing in and MB gets on the PR wagon the market may start to take notice.....still speculation but a great spec prospect IMO


----------



## prawn_86 (31 May 2011)

Saw Mark Bouris on SkyBusiness discussing "Digital Lockers", was obvioulsy for TZL but i was only walking past so didnt hear the story.


----------



## steamshovel (12 September 2011)

*TZL about to go.*

This stock has burn't a lot of people in the past !
Anyone following it atm ?


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (12 September 2011)

*Re: TZL about to go.*



steamshovel said:


> This stock has burn't a lot of people in the past !
> Anyone following it atm ?




Watching it and loving it. And why shouldnt i?..they are beginning to kick goals from all over the park. Netted me $100 in last months comp too boot


----------



## birdmanz (19 September 2011)

*Re: TZL about to go.*



steamshovel said:


> This stock has burn't a lot of people in the past !
> Anyone following it atm ?




Anyone who has been following TZ knows why the sp is going up and will keep rising until it reaches fair value....as ubi said they're kicking goals all over the park and are on the verge of commercialisation

I guess those that were burnt by tz were the ones who really didn't belive in the technology, those longtermers that hung in there will be well rewarded IMO


----------



## nomore4s (19 September 2011)

*Re: TZL about to go.*



birdmanz said:


> Anyone who has been following TZ knows why the sp is going up and will keep rising until it reaches fair value....as ubi said they're kicking goals all over the park and are on the verge of commercialisation
> 
> I guess those that were burnt by tz were the ones who really didn't belive in the technology, those longtermers that hung in there will be well rewarded IMO




And what price is fair value?

There would be plenty of "longtermers" who are still nowhere near getting there money back and there are plenty of new holders with average prices under 35c that are already miles in front.

This is where having a basic understanding of charting and trends is an advantage imo. Those patient enough to wait for signs of a halt to the down-trend and then able to buy-in during the basing stage will be the biggest winners.


----------



## skc (19 September 2011)

*Re: TZL about to go.*



birdmanz said:


> Anyone who has been following TZ knows why the sp is going up and will keep rising until it reaches fair value....as ubi said they're kicking goals all over the park and are on the verge of commercialisation
> 
> I guess those that were burnt by tz were the ones who really didn't belive in the technology, those longtermers that hung in there will be well rewarded IMO




Based on their Prelim final report they only have $1.15m cash left but they had op cashflow of -$7.2m last year. The last qtrly suggests that they burn $2m in the quarter.  Unless they got some large increase in cash receipts they should be out of cash around now?!


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (19 September 2011)

*Re: TZL about to go.*



nomore4s said:


> And what price is fair value?
> 
> There would be plenty of "longtermers" who are still nowhere near getting there money back and there are plenty of new holders with average prices under 35c that are already miles in front.




And there are some who recognized extreme value at 20c and backed up the truck. 
Value investing is the Buffet Way, and who are we to argue?


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (19 September 2011)

*Re: TZL about to go.*



skc said:


> Based on their Prelim final report they only have $1.15m cash left but they had op cashflow of -$7.2m last year. The last qtrly suggests that they burn $2m in the quarter.  Unless they got some large increase in cash receipts they should be out of cash around now?!




Incorrect SKC. See graphic at the bottom. $6.4m at 30/06!!!

With the Next DC contract, I expect that TZ will not need some cash for quite some unless it is for one of those other 2 major contracts that have been signed. Look here:

http://tz.net/sites/tz.net/files/AFR-TZ Has Lock on Growth 1_01.pdf

And if this happens, then the way the share price is going, it will be a VERY positive capital raising at a much higher price.

TZ is the most obviously undervalued stock on the ASX, as per my previous posts....in my humble opinion. Let's see what happens.


----------



## nomore4s (19 September 2011)

Haven't answered the question of fair value yet?



UBIQUITOUS said:


> And there are some who recognized extreme value at 20c and backed up the truck.
> Value investing is the Buffet Way, and who are we to argue?




Had to get it right sooner or later, it's funny how you always seem to get the low of the move though.

I have a average price of just over 30c and am happy with that.


----------



## skc (19 September 2011)

*Re: TZL about to go.*



UBIQUITOUS said:


> Incorrect SKC. See graphic at the bottom. $6.4m at 30/06!!!




Thanks. That's much better. I hate how short term-deposit is classified as investment rather than cash. It has got me before. Evidently I never learn.

Still don't see them as undervalued... I prefer to see profits. But they seem to have progressed to a point where you can possibly call them 'with speculative upside'.

But let's not engage in that debate. 

Chart is looking pretty strong without debate.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (19 September 2011)

nomore4s said:


> Haven't answered the question of fair value yet?




You setting me up for another of your infractions again Mr Moderator?
Ok, I'll play a little more.
TZ was trading $2.50 at IPO. Now they have commercialized the technology, I would say that they are worth far in excess of this even taking account the doubling of shares on issue. Of course time will tell.





nomore4s said:


> Had to get it right sooner or later.




Awww, don't be like that.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (19 September 2011)

*Re: TZL about to go.*



skc said:


> Still don't see them as undervalued... I prefer to see profits. But they seem to have progressed to a point where you can possibly call them 'with speculative upside'.




Is a company signing major contracts with high-profile companies really speculative? This is why the company is now being re-rated...IMO


----------



## skc (19 September 2011)

*Re: TZL about to go.*



UBIQUITOUS said:


> Is a company signing major contracts with high-profile companies really speculative? This is why the company is now being re-rated...IMO




Investment = We signed a $100m contract and company shown a track record of earning 15% margin on those contracts, and that equates to $x per share.

Speculation = No information disclosed in terms of revenue or profits. It may be a very large number or it may be a lot smaller. If it is large the share price is worth a lot, if it is small the share price is worth not much. 

There are no hard numbers on revenue or profits for that 'major' contract from what I've read. 

And comparing a company to its IPO price (in 1992?!) is hardly a meaningful thing to engage it...

I said I won't engage in this debate so I shall stick with what I said. 

Good luck.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (24 September 2011)

*Re: TZL about to go.*

CED acquired shares in TZ and was renamed TZ Ltd in 2004. It was in this year that there was a public offering. Considering the new constitution and change in the business, 2004 was the year that an intelligent fastening company had it's IPO. 

Looking at 1992 as the IPO year is akin to purchasing a shell company of the shelf which was originally incorporated 50 years previously, and then judging the new company from it's performance over those 50 years. Not the done thing.

TZ was trading at a post-consol price of $2.20 to $2.50 up until late 2007. During this time, TZ had hardly sold any product. And now it trades at 48c while making landmark  sales (NextDC). Yes there is a speculative element to the size of deals, but there is nothing speculative by suggesting that TZ is far more undervalued than at any point in it's history considering that they hadn't sold anything remotely significant previously.


----------



## birdmanz (26 September 2011)

*Re: TZL about to go.*



nomore4s said:


> And what price is fair value?




IMO....the share price peaked at $7.20 in 2007 when tz were still in the conceptial/trial stage. Now we are seeing real orders and trials with major companies that when named one would assume a further re-rating....if fair value at conceptial stage was $4-5, then considering the progress do date and size of the markets they have entered, fair value should be >$2.50-3, taking into account we now have double the shares on issue.

It does appear after the Sigalla debacle the market is still a little hesident to get into tz until names are named and/or they show some real forecasts/numbers to whet the appetite.....IMO the move in the share price has been moving towards where it should have been and were are on the verge of a re-rating IMO


----------



## nomore4s (26 September 2011)

*Re: TZL about to go.*



birdmanz said:


> IMO....the share price peaked at $7.20 in 2007 when tz were still in the conceptial/trial stage. Now we are seeing real orders and trials with major companies that when named one would assume a further re-rating....if fair value at conceptial stage was $4-5, then considering the progress do date and size of the markets they have entered, fair value should be >$2.50-3, taking into account we now have double the shares on issue.
> 
> It does appear after the Sigalla debacle the market is still a little hesident to get into tz until names are named and/or they show some real forecasts/numbers to whet the appetite.....IMO the move in the share price has been moving towards where it should have been and were are on the verge of a re-rating IMO




So in other words you have no idea what fair value is.


----------



## birdmanz (26 September 2011)

*Re: TZL about to go.*



nomore4s said:


> So in other words you have no idea what fair value is.




 we are talking about a technology company with an enormous upside of which none or very little has been factored into the current sp....fair value for PDT alone would be 30-40c.... a technology company such as tz is not measured by profits as you may be alluding to, it's more about potential....so in my mind fair value is 2.50-3.00 right now with the potential of being 10-20 bagger from there in the next few years.....all IMO

i'll still be holding onto most of mine in 5 years from now....i have a friend that bought 400 apple shares and paid AU$7 for them, hasn't taken any profits and still holds all of them at $404ea.......I see tz as having a similar potential in the years to come as I would think many other long term holders do....i guess that's the main reason we held on and hopefully....but now the tide has changed and as MB said in his last announcement shareholders realisations will beging to come true in 2012 (words to that effect)


----------



## nomore4s (26 September 2011)

*Re: TZL about to go.*



birdmanz said:


> we are talking about a technology company with an enormous upside of which none or very little has been factored into the current sp....fair value for PDT alone would be 30-40c.... a technology company such as tz is not measured by profits as you may be alluding to, it's more about potential....so in my mind fair value is 2.50-3.00 right now with the potential of being 10-20 bagger from there in the next few years.....all IMO
> 
> i'll still be holding onto most of mine in 5 years from now....i have a friend that bought 400 apple shares and paid AU$7 for them, hasn't taken any profits and still holds all of them at $404ea.......I see tz as having a similar potential in the years to come as I would think many other long term holders do....i guess that's the main reason we held on and hopefully....but now the tide has changed and as MB said in his last announcement shareholders realisations will beging to come true in 2012 (words to that effect)




That's fine but has nothing to do with fair value.

Your guess of $2.50-$3 is just that a guess! I also think comparing TZ to Apple is a pretty long bow to draw.

The company has got potential but until it turns that potential into actual profits it is all speculation about what the company could be worth in 2,5,10 years. A lot of thins will need to go right for TZ to be worth $25+.


----------



## Chasero (26 September 2011)

TZL is really trending upwards.. very interesting to watch.


----------



## steamshovel (28 September 2011)

*Re: TZL about to go.*



nomore4s said:


> That's fine but has nothing to do with fair value.
> 
> Your guess of $2.50-$3 is just that a guess! I also think comparing TZ to Apple is a pretty long bow to draw.
> 
> The company has got potential but until it turns that potential into actual profits it is all speculation about what the company could be worth in 2,5,10 years. A lot of thins will need to go right for TZ to be worth $25+.





This company can just keep selling licence deals into all industries all over the world. 

IMO we are just on the cusp of seeing real revenues THIS half, Two deals are done and dusted, they just subjected to confidentiality clauses atm 

 we have already seen NEXTDC & VTI announced, just don't know what sort of revenue from each deal....
NEXTDC said this.. "The TZ solution is the only system that effectively ticks all those boxs"
VTI said this "It’s the perfect solution for this client and other VTI clients in the same situation.”

Lets just see it get over a $1 then we will look for $2 it may take time but to get to $10-$20 and I may be dead by then, but it will get there !


----------



## skc (28 September 2011)

*Re: TZL about to go.*



steamshovel said:


> This company can just keep selling licence deals into all industries all over the world.
> 
> IMO we are just on the cusp of seeing real revenues THIS half, Two deals are done and dusted, they just subjected to confidentiality clauses atm
> 
> ...




Why don't you just write to the company and request a 20:1 consolidation and you can have your $10 a share before you die. Surely the management would not disregard the dying wish of a long term shareholder.

BTW, have you considered the size of the locker market, the margin available, the competitors etc etc, and hence how large is the profit pool?

My guess is that it is not as big as the Smart phone market (if you really want to compare TZL to Apple ).


----------



## steamshovel (29 September 2011)

Hi firstly I didn't compare it to apple, secondly the locker market is huge  

http://www.bybox.com/

then check out cloud computing data centres

then Aerospace applications

Last I'm happy with a consolidation or a split, but its just a waste of money.


----------



## skc (29 September 2011)

steamshovel said:


> Hi firstly I didn't compare it to apple




No you didn't so my apologies. 

Just that all the supporters here seem to have similar logic.

- IPO price was such and such and we are more advanced now.
- Look how such and such business started from small and became very big.
- Target price 10-20 bagger.
- My faith for holding since last century will be rewarded.



steamshovel said:


> Secondly the locker market is huge




I think those lockers are great and they do solve a problem. The data centre market I am a little bit less sure as security can be achieved in a variety of methods. I am actually interested if anyone knows any hard numbers on the industry. Here's my equation for profit estimation...

Earning multiple x Industry size x profit margin x TZL market share = TZL's share price

Now I can't substitute these terms with "20+ because it's high growth", "huge", "high" and "dominant because they are the best" and arrive at a meaningful number... or if I did the answer will no doubt be "20 bagger".


----------



## steamshovel (30 September 2011)

Read about NEXTDC deal...
http://www.aspectfinancial.com.au/d...lc2lnbmFsL2Vycm9ycGFnZXMvcGRmZGVsYXllZC5qc3A=

Bouris said...
"Over the past weeks we’ve been rolling out TZ across Canada, Europe and Australia,” he said."
http://www.techworld.com.au/article/379659/bouris_brings_security_products_local_data_centres/


----------



## prawn_86 (30 September 2011)

Yet another ann without any figures. All well and good to say it "represents a significant opportunity" but just how significant? What prices or margins are they selling for?

Sure, they could sell millions, but if they are selling them at breakeven whats the point in that.

I want some hard numbers so the market can actually value these guys properly not just based on hyperbole


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (30 September 2011)

prawn_86 said:


> Yet another ann without any figures. All well and good to say it "represents a significant opportunity" but just how significant? What prices or margins are they selling for?
> 
> Sure, they could sell millions, but if they are selling them at breakeven whats the point in that.
> 
> I want some hard numbers so the market can actually value these guys properly not just based on hyperbole




For somebody who has written of their investment, you seem awfully annoyed!!! 
Just relax and wait for the Half Yearly in Feb - What's another 4 months for somebody that's waited 4 years?


----------



## prawn_86 (30 September 2011)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> For somebody who has written of their investment, you seem awfully annoyed!!!
> Just relax and wait for the Half Yearly in Feb - What's another 4 months for somebody that's waited 4 years?




Its not my money im worried about, i wrote that off a long time ago. Who is to say they will give any actual details in the half yearly? They havent so far.

As far as im concerned selling one item into an industry could represent a "significant market", doesnt mean they will get further market share or even make profits from it


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (30 September 2011)

prawn_86 said:


> Its not my money im worried about, i wrote that off a long time ago. Who is to say they will give any actual details in the half yearly? They havent so far.
> 
> As far as im concerned selling one item into an industry could represent a "significant market", doesnt mean they will get further market share or even make profits from it




Prawn, I'm afraid that's investing for you. There's no such thing as an absolute sure thing - no matter how much you want it to be. 

However at these prices, and with increasing revenue, I'm think TZL is a no brainer investment. 

As for profits, I think you do not understand the tech sector. Yes margins are important, but so is revenue growth, and TZ are most definitely showing the latter. If you want to know the margins, I'm afraid you are deluding yourself if you think you'll see them in an announcement. Can you point me to any company where the margins are stated in a sales announcement? No, I didn't think so.

So that brings us back to the accounts - the litmus test.

ps, can I have your shares seeing you still claim that they are written off. How else can you realise a loss in your accounts?


----------



## prawn_86 (30 September 2011)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> However at these prices, and with increasing revenue, I'm think TZL is a no brainer investment.




How do you know they are increasing revenue enough for it to matter? If they are only selling a few items then revenue is still increasing, but not enough to afferct the share price


----------



## skc (30 September 2011)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> Prawn, I'm afraid that's investing for you. There's no such thing as an absolute sure thing - no matter how much you want it to be.
> 
> However at these prices, and with increasing revenue, I'm think TZL is a no brainer investment.
> 
> ...




You don't need details of the contracts, but you must at least have some top down guesstimate of some numbers. If you assumption of $10 per share needs every Australian to have a bank of 6 lockers in their home, then you are setting yourself up for disappointment. I doubt very much you have done that exercise.

And valuing technology company on blue sky profit growth potentials? That's soooo 1998!


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (30 September 2011)

skc said:


> If you assumption of $10 per share needs every Australian to have a bank of 6 lockers in their home, then you are setting yourself up for disappointment. I doubt very much you have done that exercise.




It is once again clear that you have not even looked at this company. Locker banks in homes? That's new to me! 

Perhaps you can start your understanding about the product market right here:

http://mashable.com/2011/09/06/amazon-locker-system/

8,000 locker banks for one company at a price of  $125k per locker bank (which TZ has stated they have sold locker banks for) = $1B.

All from one company. And if you don't think Amazon can afford that, I suggest you look at what they are outlaying on their fulfillment centres - Over $100m per centre!

However, to start with your research,  I've heard that the company website is a good place to start if you are new to f/a.

www.tz.net


----------



## skc (30 September 2011)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> It is once again clear that you have not even looked at this company. Locker banks in homes? That's new to me!




I know the lockers are not in homes. I was just saying you want to make sure the valuation do not rely on unrealistic assumptions (such as a ridiculus amount of lockers).



UBIQUITOUS said:


> Perhaps you can start your understanding about the product market right here:
> 
> http://mashable.com/2011/09/06/amazon-locker-system/
> 
> 8,000 locker banks for one company at a price of  $125k per locker bank (which TZ has stated they have sold locker banks for) = $1B.




OK now we are getting somewhere... so we have half a data point for some valuation... any more?


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (30 September 2011)

skc said:


> OK now we are getting somewhere... so we have half a data point for some valuation... any more?




Sure, I'm quite happy to help you out!

Take these 3 links together. Do they all point to the same? Unbelievable coincidence?
Looking at the companies that TZ is possibly dealing with, TZ only has to strike one deal for new shareholders to see significant upside.



> http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/no-more-parcel-queues/story-fn6b3v4f-1226064659764
> 
> Pitney Bowes is negotiating with potential site owners and is expected to have numerous trials running soon.
> 
> ...






> http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01208461
> 
> TZ Limited is pleased to announce that Pitney Bowes Australia Pty Limited ("PBA"), exclusive distributor of Telezygology, Inc's Packaged Asset Delivery products for the corporate mail, corporate mail services and postal market segments in Australia and New Zealand, has entered into an agreement with a major Australian service provider to supply TZ's intelligent locker systems for trial evaluation as part of a strategic initiative to create and significantly enhance consumer options for parcel distribution in Australia.
> 
> This is a major *achievement for TZI and it indicates that our SMArt System™ solutions* are leading edge in terms of innovation and value added capability,” said John Wilson, TZI CEO.







> http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...ry-post-a-winner/story-e6frg9io-1226128445961
> 
> One of the problems with parcel delivery is knowing when people are at home, so to make life easier, *Australia Post is about to launch its Smart Locker program.*
> 
> When you order something online, you nominate whether you want it left in a locker bank, a central clearing depot or at home. The lockers will be at the regional mail centres, as will be the personal pick-up, and pin numbers will be provided to enter the lockers.


----------



## McLovin (30 September 2011)

What's the patent these guys have? There website mentions 180, but I'm struggling to find what they cover and I find it hard to believe that this won't be copied if it's even mildly successful.


----------



## steamshovel (30 September 2011)

SKC, 
I think it's like investing in a mining company, the potential is there, but you never know if you are going to hit oil,coal,gold etc. you may never strike it rich, but you have to at least be mining !
or maybe it's like buying a lottery ticket, I know for sure you won't win unless you have a ticket, so why don't you buy one in TZ, you may win, no guarantee
I know every time they draw a lottery, somebody wins, may as well be you !


Good luck SKC


----------



## skc (30 September 2011)

steamshovel said:


> SKC,
> I think it's like investing in a mining company, the potential is there, but you never know if you are going to hit oil,coal,gold etc. you may never strike it rich, but you have to at least be mining !
> or maybe it's like buying a lottery ticket, I know for sure you won't win unless you have a ticket, so why don't you buy one in TZ, you may win, no guarantee
> I know every time they draw a lottery, somebody wins, may as well be you !
> ...




Your logic is compelling. 

I thought we were getting somewhere in putting a framework estimating their profit potential. But no... you relapsed into the land of fantasies. Apparently the mere idea and hope of any potential would do as your investment criteria.

Good luck to you.


----------



## steamshovel (30 September 2011)

skc said:


> Your logic is compelling.
> 
> I thought we were getting somewhere in putting a framework estimating their profit potential. But no... you relapsed into the land of fantasies. Apparently the mere idea and hope of any potential would do as your investment criteria.
> 
> Good luck to you.




Fair enough mate , yep,  hope of potential will do it for me everytime !

Can't give you an estimate of profit, as that would be a fantasty.

Long weekend, maybe you can do some of your own research. 

Come back next week and let us know what you have found out, if anything !

Cya
Steamshovel


----------



## skc (30 September 2011)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> Sure, I'm quite happy to help you out!
> 
> Take these 3 links together. Do they all point to the same? Unbelievable coincidence?
> Looking at the companies that TZ is possibly dealing with, TZ only has to strike one deal for new shareholders to see significant upside.




Thanks. There is in fact a very good chance of TZ doing this with Australia Post... 

So how many lockers are there in total? There are talks about these lockers at regional shopping centres and also petrol stations etc. One per 20k population? That's 1,000 banks across Australia or $150m worth at $150k each. 

It won't all happen in a single year... may be 250 a year? So that's ~$35m revenue a year but at what margin? If they get 20% that's $7m profit. Spread that over 4 years and discount at say 12% you get NPV ~$24m... or ~20c per share.

Let's say you double that for the data centre market and you double that again for all the other blue sky applications... 80c per share without any real discounting for time and the most optimistic assumptions on yet unknowable applications.

Nothing here is concrete but at least within the realms of possibilities. It is up to the individual investor to decide how much they are willing to pay for such possibilities... $0 for me as I much prefer to wait for confirmation even if that means I pay a much higher price.

Now what assumptions do one need to make to arrive at a price target of $2.50, or even $10-20 as some suggested?


----------



## steamshovel (30 September 2011)

skc said:


> Thanks. There is in fact a very good chance of TZ doing this with Australia Post...
> 
> So how many lockers are there in total? There are talks about these lockers at regional shopping centres and also petrol stations etc. One per 20k population? That's 1,000 banks across Australia or $150m worth at $150k each.
> 
> ...




Why do you want to know about TZ  ?


----------



## skc (30 September 2011)

steamshovel said:


> Why do you want to know about TZ  ?




To assess if it stacks up as an investment opportunity for me.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (30 September 2011)

skc said:


> Thanks. There is in fact a very good chance of TZ doing this with Australia Post...
> 
> So how many lockers are there in total? There are talks about these lockers at regional shopping centres and also petrol stations etc. One per 20k population? That's 1,000 banks across Australia or $150m worth at $150k each.
> 
> ...




1 per 20,000 population? That means 1,000 lockers!!! I agree with that - see below!

Although I agree that an initial roll-out with the mystery client of TZ's will be small; any notable increase in online ordering to the trialed postcodes will surely lead to a national roll-out over future years, where the offering will have to cover most of the population in urban areas. 

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/no-more-parcel-queues/story-fn6b3v4f-1226064659764

They will probably be at petrol stations and supermarkets, allowing access to the lockers all day, every day, bypassing Australia Post's pick-up system.

Petrol Stations

http://www.anz.com/documents/economics/Service_Stations_Aug_2006.pdf

2006: There are currently 8,000 service stations in Australia 


Supermarkets

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Woolworths_(supermarket)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coles_Supermarkets

Total: 834 + 741 = 1,575 Coles and Woolies locations

Rail stations

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CityRail
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Railways_in_Melbourne
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transperth_Trains

Sydney - 307 stations
Melbourne - 200 stations
Perth - 69 Station 
etc

Of course, the above is all a best case scenario. I do not think that anywhere near all of the above locations will be serviced. Basing it on an eventual 10% coverage, 
we can safely expect 1,000 locker banks

1,000 locker banks @ $125k each = $125m in revenue.
With a 20% per annum software licensing and maintenance agreement, we can expect closer to $150m over 5years.

Considering that there will be a huge software markup, the margins will be very high. However, lets just say that they are 40% (even though commonly software margins are closer to 80%). That results in $50m net.

For that sake of simplicity, lets just say the rollout would take 5 years, TZ would earn a ballpark $10m per year.

$10m/125m shares= eps of 8c per share in year 1 (so no need to discount after deal is announced).

Sure, future years would need to be discounted for time value, but such a deal with 20% pa ongoing annuities after the rollout would command a high p/e.

Discounted earnings per shares

Year 1- 8c
Year 2- 5c
Year 3- 3c
Year 4- 2c
Year 5- 1c

Total - 19c per share current.

Discount further at a huge 10% for conservatism = 1.9c eps.

The p/e would be astronomical for such a company multiply earnings a thousand fold. 

Therefore, I really don't see a current valuation (post confirmation) of such a deal as anything near 50c. More like $5. 

Then double it for this development if TZ is successful:

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01197047

And to think their are possibly countless deals like these two.


----------



## skc (30 September 2011)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> Total - 19c per share current.
> 
> Discount further at a huge 10% for conservatism = 1.9c eps.
> 
> ...




Don't disagree with the market size (good enough starting point). Let's just say they maintain 8cps profit. Now applying a PE of a thousand?! Again... that's so 1998!

DTL (a software company) trades at 12 and it's one of the most proven performer in the industry for the last 5 years. 8cps x 12 = 96c. Given that none of the revenue and profits have actually been confirmed or earned, and TZ can hardly be classified as a proven performer, the current ~50c share price is not ridiculous but probably much too rich for me.

Even though I completely disagree with your valuation (i.e. your PE multiple) I do thank you for the information.


----------



## steamshovel (30 September 2011)

SKC
If it's an investment opportunity for *you*, why don't you do you own research ?
It's you that has to be happy in the end.

Cya

UBIQUITOUS, it doesn't matter what you come up with, it will be shot down by discounts and market percentage,They can be ramped back up by PEs. all smoke and mirrors in the end.
Proven performers don't have blue sky in the end, they are quantifiable,TZ isn't, at this stage yet.


----------



## skc (1 October 2011)

steamshovel said:


> SKC
> If it's an investment opportunity for *you*, why don't you do you own research ?
> It's you that has to be happy in the end.
> 
> Cya




Noted. Good luck with your lotto ticket as well.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (1 October 2011)

skc said:


> Don't disagree with the market size (good enough starting point). Let's just say they maintain 8cps profit. Now applying a PE of a thousand?! Again... that's so 1998!
> 
> DTL (a software company) trades at 12 and it's one of the most proven performer in the industry for the last 5 years. 8cps x 12 = 96c. Given that none of the revenue and profits have actually been confirmed or earned, and TZ can hardly be classified as a proven performer, the current ~50c share price is not ridiculous but probably much too rich for me.
> 
> Even though I completely disagree with your valuation (i.e. your PE multiple) I do thank you for the information.




SKC,  looking at your example of DTL, you appear to have a grave misunderstanding as to what drives the market to pay it's p/e multiple on a company.

It has taken me all of 5 minutes to identify why DTL trades on a historical p/e of 12:


DTL has been profitable for 9 years - since 2002.
In that time, revenues have increased from about $100k to $700m - a 7,000% increase.
Before partying on the above, consider that after 9 years, they have only a NPAT of $15million
This shows that after 9 years they are managing a net margin after tax of a whopping 2%
 The above should ring alarm bells. Quite simply, there is not enough fat built into the business to survive a  substantial downturn in the business
 Obviously from the performance, this is not a growth stock. The management also believe this, or they would not be paying out such a huge dividend of 77cps (and those dividends won't last long at all!)
 This is why the market pays only12 x earnings. DTL is in effect a high volume, low margin operation and is valued as such. Kind of like how a distributor is valued.
 TZ is at the position DTL were many years ago when starting out, as in effect the TZI business was reset with the board changes. I doubt a single shareholder or management believe that they need a shocking 9 years (like DTL) to make a NPAT of $15. 
 As for understanding P/Es, if TZ becomes just barely profitable and earns a single $1 in the current year and the share price hits $1 (market capitalization of $125m), then the p/e will be:

EPS 1/125,000,000 = 0.0000000080 
P/E =  $1/0.0000000080 = 125million!!!

So, as you can see, valuing a company based on a p/e alone is nonsense, as in the above situation TZ would have moved from a $7 loss to $1 in profit, and end up with a p/e of 125million! Such an increase in earnings over 1 year and the company being worth $125m certainly wouldn't raise any eyebrows, and would probably draw in investors. 

However, by your logic, it would be millions of times overvalued!

Good luck with your investing!


----------



## steamshovel (4 October 2011)

Taken from the Audited financial statements just released, Page 64.

TZ Limited
30 June 2011
Notes to the financial statements
Note 15. Non-current assets - intangibles (continued)
Telezygology Inc.
Key assumptions for value-in-use calculations for Telezygology Inc. are as follows:
- Discount rate - 16.6%
- Gross margins - budgeted gross profit margins are between 57% and 60%, historical gross margins ranged between*57% to 64%*- 
Revenue growth rates - *2012 (445%), 2013 (62%), 2014 (57%), 2015 (37%) and 2016 through 2020 (5%).*
Management determined budgeted gross margin is based on expectations for the future after redetermining the
product strategy for TZI and securing commercial partnerships for distribution. Discount rates used are pre-tax and
are specific to relevant segments and countries in which they operate.
Management believes these growth rates are achievable and they are confident the forecasted revenue growth can
be achieved.
The recoverable amount of the goodwill, trade names, re-acquired right and other intangible assets of TZI is
estimated to be $22,004,976 (2010: $22,620,537) which exceeds the carrying amount at 30 June 2011 by
$10,232,976 (2010: $8,044,351). If a discount rate of 30.1% was used instead of 16.6%, the recoverable amount of
goodwill, trade names, re-acquired right and other intangible assets would equal the carrying amount.
The forecasted and projected revenues for upcoming financial years show significant growth, and an overall sales
level well above what TZI has experienced previously. There are several factors contributing to the workup of the
financial information, and the material points are noted below:
• TZI's products/solutions for these business units have only recently been commercialised, with sales in the last two
fiscal years representing lower levels that are accustomed to new products.
• The data centre micro-security market is estimated to be a $1.5 billion market that will grow at 4% - 6% annually in
the near term.
• Commercial partnerships with the signing of key distribution and reseller agreements.
• A strong sales pipeline is in place to support sales anticipated for the 2012 financial year and beyond.
• TZI has achieved positive results post year end in excess of those


----------



## skc (4 October 2011)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> SKC,  looking at your example of DTL, you appear to have a grave misunderstanding as to what drives the market to pay it's p/e multiple on a company.
> 
> It has taken me all of 5 minutes to identify why DTL trades on a historical p/e of 12:
> 
> ...




Yes you are quite correct. I should have seen the alarm bells straight away.





Total share holder retrun p.a. for last 5 years.

DTL (the alarm bell) = +30.2%
TZL = -29.4%

Clearly DTL has returned so much there isn't any potential left, while TZL has much higher potential. 

And it is a proven fact that you've made very accurate predictions and analysis of TZL... how can I have doubted you?!



Pommiegranite said:


> Now if TZ capture this 'several'% ('5'%) of this market by 2013, it would mean that TZ would generate around $3.8billion in 2013.
> 
> So if we assume that 1/3 of this $3.8billion is our net profit (could be higher as Intevia is a very high margin product), then we have a net profit of $1.27 billion.
> 
> ...






Pommiegranite said:


> http://www.marketheadquarters.net
> 
> Interview with David Feber just released. He answers all of those questions, and if his prediction of aquiring several % of a $50billion market over the next few years are fulfilled, then *we are talking a share price of between $500-$1000. (*Personally, I believe he is being conservative)
> 
> If you want to accuse anyone of ramping....accuse the CEO!






Pommiegranite said:


> IMHO , there are future billionaires shareholders in the company, of which I will be one of many.






Pommiegranite said:


> Combined with the other applications in a best case scenario, I calculate that 180 shares held today would turn someone into a millionaire in 5 years.​
> Now if you're holding 6 figure amount of shares, surely that's enough to turn someone into one of Australia's richest?




I remember reading that you believe TZL will be the most valuable company in the world. I only wish that I had followed your posting and bought in at $5 in 2007... oh well.


----------



## suhm (4 October 2011)

lol snap, interesting products though data centres and internet purchasing and shipping are growing fields, has been a terrible investment long term though. Aussie companies don't have a great track record of commercialising ideas though.


----------



## steamshovel (6 October 2011)

http://www.aspectfinancial.com.au/d...lc2lnbmFsL2Vycm9ycGFnZXMvcGRmZGVsYXllZC5qc3A=



"Relationship with Bear River Begins with U.S. Government Deployment"


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (6 October 2011)

steamshovel said:


> http://www.aspectfinancial.com.au/d...lc2lnbmFsL2Vycm9ycGFnZXMvcGRmZGVsYXllZC5qc3A=
> 
> 
> 
> "Relationship with Bear River Begins with U.S. Government Deployment"




Doesn't that mean further commercialization? 

US Government? Who are they? Certainly not an institution with the ability to increase budgets at will


----------



## steamshovel (6 October 2011)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> Doesn't that mean further commercialization?
> 
> US Government? Who are they? Certainly not an institution with the ability to increase budgets at will




Yeah, aren't they broke, TZ heading for the bin, I guess


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (6 October 2011)

steamshovel said:


> Yeah, aren't they broke, TZ heading for the bin, I guess





I was being sarcastic.

Who better to supply than a party with the means and track record of printing as much money as they want?:bananasmi:bananasmi


----------



## steamshovel (10 October 2011)

Australia Post trials the TZ lockers with Pitney Bowes.

http://tz.net/sites/tz.net/files/TZ...elligent Lockers for Australia Post Trial.pdf


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (10 October 2011)

steamshovel said:


> Australia Post trials the TZ lockers with Pitney Bowes.
> 
> http://tz.net/sites/tz.net/files/TZ...elligent Lockers for Australia Post Trial.pdf




No surprises there.  Well done to those who have been buying. To those who haven't or won't - my sympathies


----------



## steamshovel (11 October 2011)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> No surprises there.  Well done to those who have been buying. To those who haven't or won't - my sympathies




With the Dow up, should be a good day !
@ 8am it looks like it will open up .525c but by 10am I'm guessing .54c will be the opener !


----------



## snakeeyes (12 October 2011)

Abyss - I'd suggest doing a little more research 



TheAbyss said:


> Basically they are IP (intellectual property) and venture capitalists. Comsec descirbes them as pe rbelow.
> 
> Main claim to fame appears to be a locking system for passenger seating in airplanes.
> 
> ...


----------



## marioland (21 October 2011)

Last week there were good news about Aus Post trialing their products... yet the share price went down to .40c. What triggered the big drop from the last couple of days? The annual report doesn't look good (they haven't made it public yet)?


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (27 October 2011)

Annual report was a ripper. As per the Chairman's comments, this financial year will be a "watershed year"!

I can't wait to see the goodness. Hope everybody has got onboard.


----------



## marioland (31 October 2011)

They've got very good prospects with Australia Post and other clients, but to answer my own question, based on the fact that they still lost money this year, their shares were overpriced.


----------



## Chasero (31 October 2011)

marioland said:


> They've got very good prospects with Australia Post and other clients, but to answer my own question, based on the fact that they still lost money this year, their shares were overpriced.




Yep, looks like it can't break resistance much past 53c.

Shares tumbled 10% today to 0.37.


----------



## marioland (1 November 2011)

They broke through the support at .40 so I would say that would be the current resistance point.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (21 February 2012)

Very quiet here of late. Capital raising announced but also included was ""The Company is anticipating a number of significant supply contracts"

We know TZ is working with Australia Post. We also know the Chairman says that this will be THE stock of 2012.

Exciting times for desperate shareholders. Anybody else thinking of buying even more?


----------



## steamshovel (28 February 2012)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> Very quiet here of late. Capital raising announced but also included was ""The Company is anticipating a number of significant supply contracts"
> 
> We know TZ is working with Australia Post. We also know the Chairman says that this will be THE stock of 2012.
> 
> Exciting times for desperate shareholders. Anybody else thinking of buying even more?




Yes !


----------



## oldblue (28 February 2012)

steamshovel said:


> Yes !




It looks like you'll get all you want, steamshovel!

SP is weak; RSI is declining; not a lot of reasons for anyone to buy just yet, IMO.


----------



## steamshovel (28 February 2012)

oldblue said:


> It looks like you'll get all you want, steamshovel!
> 
> SP is weak; RSI is declining; not a lot of reasons for anyone to buy just yet, IMO.




It does look that way, althought MB has his rep on the line.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (24 March 2012)

About time tz delivered in a big way. They certainly appear to be set for major growth. I guess all we need now is supply contracts!


----------



## oldblue (26 March 2012)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> About time tz delivered in a big way. They certainly appear to be set for major growth. I guess all we need now is supply contracts!




Yes, supply contracts (aka customers) seem to be an essential ingredient of revenue, let alone profits!


----------



## Chasero (26 April 2012)

Copied and pasted from another forum.

Worth a read for all TZL shareholders imo. Very well thought out questions.



Just sent this to management and copied in about 40 shareholders. For those who's emails I don't have see below:

Its time we ALL stopped questioning TZ's progress - for which the company should be applauded if only they'd let us - and instead question the real matter at hand.



Mark,

As you know, I am very supportive of the progress. However, recently clear evidence has come to light which suggests that TZ has not been releasing material market sensitive information through the appropriate channels, thereby giving many shareholders distinct advantages as well as resulting in an ineffectual pricing of the stock.:

1.$4.7m of PDT contract wins - not announced to market or included in SH updates, BUT included in a Veritas research report.
2. 50% funding by PB for future PAD sales - not announced to market or included in SH updates, BUT included in a Veritas research report.

This justifiably begs the questions as to what other material information TZ is 'holding' on to, and why?

With the above in mind, as well as the differences in sentiment between various reports depending on who they are targeting, increasingly more shareholders are beginning to be very suspicious as to why TZ has been breaching regulatory requirements.

None of this reflects well on yourselves and the company, which is absurd considering that after being in charges for 3 years, the very thing that you have been trying to restore ie TZ's reputation - is still in question!

As you are aware that there are many shareholders who suffered under the former board. In light of this, there is no way that the same shareholders will accept anything except the delivery of MAXIMUM shareholder value and to ALL shareholders - more so than any other shareholders in any other listed company, bar none.

I recognize that TZ is a long term play. Having said that, you've been in charge for 3 years, and the stock has been relisted for 2 years. This constitutes 'long term' in anybody's book. To have the share price at 31c would ordinarily smack of incompetence, which you certainly are not as evidenced by your track record with other companies. So this begs the question......WHY?


----------



## oldblue (30 May 2012)

It seems that TZL's technology has missed out on the big parcel tender.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120530/pdf/426kcmzq5rwx80.pdf


----------



## YELNATS (30 May 2012)

oldblue said:


> It seems that TZL's technology has missed out on the big parcel tender.
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120530/pdf/426kcmzq5rwx80.pdf




I imagine the unnamed tendering parcels and logistics company would be Australia Post. Bad news indeed. Massive rebuff to TZL and today's sp reaction reflects this.


----------



## skc (30 May 2012)

oldblue said:


> It seems that TZL's technology has missed out on the big parcel tender.
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120530/pdf/426kcmzq5rwx80.pdf




Those who participated in the Feb capital raising @ 32c must be somewhat unhappy...

It was always a bit of binary outcome when the whole company seems to hinge on a single big contract win.


----------



## prawn_86 (19 July 2012)

Job cuts at TZ and shifting things across to their Ukraine (??) operation. I fail to see how they will be cashflow postivie within a year...

http://www.smh.com.au/business/youre-fired-bouris-sacks-own-staff-20120718-229de.html


----------



## skc (19 July 2012)

prawn_86 said:


> Job cuts at TZ and shifting things across to their Ukraine (??) operation. I fail to see how they will be cashflow postivie within a year...
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/business/youre-fired-bouris-sacks-own-staff-20120718-229de.html




Can't wait for the media headlines when Mark Bouris fires himself.


----------



## prawn_86 (18 December 2012)

TZ to launch a parcel delivery locker system that accepts deliveries from all couriers and then people can just go and pick them up when they have time as opposed to having to go into the post office etc.

http://www.theage.com.au/business/bouris-and-packer-to-deliver-the-goods-20121217-2bj9f.html


----------



## Sean K (19 December 2012)

prawn_86 said:


> TZ to launch a parcel delivery locker system that accepts deliveries from all couriers and then people can just go and pick them up when they have time as opposed to having to go into the post office etc.
> 
> http://www.theage.com.au/business/bouris-and-packer-to-deliver-the-goods-20121217-2bj9f.html



Good demo by Mark on Sunrise just then. He didn't even know how to use it. quote 'how do I do this?' lol


----------



## nomore4s (19 December 2012)

kennas said:


> Good demo by Mark on Sunrise just then. He didn't even know how to use it. quote 'how do I do this?' lol




hahaha is that true?

If it is it encapsulates everything about how this company has been run to date.


----------



## Sean K (19 December 2012)

nomore4s said:


> hahaha is that true?
> 
> If it is it encapsulates everything about how this company has been run to date.



Yep. Someone from off the set had to run on to make it work for him.


----------



## nomore4s (19 December 2012)

kennas said:


> Yep. Someone from off the set had to run on to make it work for him.




Hahahaha epic fail, great promotion.

On a business note can anyone see these lockers being successful?


----------



## chipotle (28 January 2013)

Any views on where this one will stop ? I have been watching this since before xmas but didn't pull the trigger  Looks like Boris has turned this around.


----------



## Sean K (28 January 2013)

chipotle said:


> Any views on where this one will stop ? I have been watching this since before xmas but didn't pull the trigger  Looks like Boris has turned this around.



Between here and 20c is technical resistance. I'm not sure if its in confirmed turn around territory yet. Maybe once through 30c ish. Around 10c looks like it could have been a bottom. No idea of the fundamentals. 

Boris didn't really give me much confidence when he clearly didn't know how to operate his own lock.


----------



## nomore4s (30 January 2013)

kennas said:


> Between here and 20c is technical resistance. I'm not sure if its in confirmed turn around territory yet. Maybe once through 30c ish. Around 10c looks like it could have been a bottom. No idea of the fundamentals.
> 
> Boris didn't really give me much confidence when he clearly didn't know how to operate his own lock.
> 
> View attachment 50649




Nothing to really indicate a turn around on the chart yet imo, would probably need to see it test 10c again. Problem with this is there isn't really much depth and any sort of buying or selling will seriously affect it, so the turn around could happen in an instant. Very risky stock imo, wouldn't be betting the house on it that's for sure.


----------



## piggybank (20 January 2014)




----------



## piggybank (28 January 2014)

On a day when the ords closed 66 points down (which also created a double top), TZL's action todays was to be applauded with a 20% jump in value on top on the highest volume in 12 trading sessions.


----------



## skc (31 March 2014)

I walked past one of these at bunnings last week and it reminded me of TZL and its ambition to install connected parcel delivery boxes at all sorts of places.



> http://edge.alluremedia.com.au/m/l/2013/10/PakMan.jpg







Such a simple low tech solution!


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 April 2021)

small cap lock manufacturer TZ Limited was on the hunt for $2.5 million in fresh equity. Melbourne-based Reach Markets was in on the deal, and shares in the offer were being sold to funds at 12¢ each, a 29.5 per cent discount to TZ’s last close.

The company makes and sells smart locks, and the digital infrastructure to control them and manage them.

Money raised with the placement would be used to grow TZ’s click-and-collect arm, according to a term sheet. The company bought a bunch of parcel lockers from Couriers Please Pty Ltd earlier this month.

_... and , what happened last week?



_


----------



## System (13 May 2021)

*Live Investor Briefing with Scott Beeton, CEO of TZ Limited - 11am AEST Friday 14 May 2021.*

Leading access control platform TZ Limited (ASX: TZL) is giving online retailers access to a new and improved method of delivering goods to customers with its combination of hardware and software solutions.

The Sydney-based company has been a pioneering force in the smart lock industry and is now applying its comprehensive, data-driven software-as-a-service (SaaS) technology to bring Last Mile Delivery in-line with the advancements seen everywhere else in the e-commerce chain.

TZ’s digital platform enables retailers, building managers, and postal workers to allow remote access to secure rooms and lockers while building a database of users (including who and when accessed the lock).

Join a live investor briefing with TZ Limited's CEO Scott Beeton on Friday to learn more about the delivery solutions which TZL provides to their world-leading, blue chip clients.

*Register here for this free event:* https://bit.ly/3hhd8QG


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 May 2021)

Rarely are they so symmetrical... _Nothing to see here, move along



_


----------



## finicky (23 May 2021)

*TZL grows US smart locker pipeline, solidifies position with A-list client base*

Don't want to contribute to what might turn out to be a ramp but chart is looking interesting.
Renewed contract from Microsoft, business appears to be picking up. Why now and not before?

A  chronic underperformer for decades but has new board and CEO/MD since 2019-20.
Spike of price/volume 21 April led to asx price query and the company admitted it was contemplating a capital raising which caused instantaneous deflation the following day.

Not Held

21/05/21





Weekly


----------



## finicky (28 May 2021)

Up 15% so far today on moderate Vol for this company (illiquid). Today not registering yet on weekly chart. Messy price action but seemingly significant stirring of interest.

Not Held

Daily





Weekly


----------



## System (1 June 2021)

*Live Investor Briefing with Scott Beeton, CEO of TZ Limited - 12pm AEST Wednesday 2 June 2021.*

TZ Limited has been capitalising on the booming USD$4.2 trillion e-commerce demand which is forecast to escalate, and is uniquely positioned to see significant further growth with 220 billion parcels forecast to be delivered by 2026.

The company is well-positioned to manage and monetise the last mile market with strong management, a clear vision, and an established A-list client base including Apple, Microsoft, Google, and Westpac.

TZ owns market-leading hardware and software that is creating better, cheaper, and more convenient B2B and B2C solutions that are disrupting the industry.

Come along to learn CEO Scott Beeton’s next steps for the fast-growing e-commerce and parcel delivery markets, and discover why this could be an opportunity for a profitable company that is transforming locker banks, access control and smart locks.​
Join a live investor briefing with TZ Limited's CEO Scott Beeton tomorrow at midday to learn more about the delivery solutions which TZL provides to their world-leading, blue chip clients.

*Register here for this free event: *








						Live investor briefing - TZL - Reach Markets
					

Live investor briefing – TZL




					bit.ly


----------

